#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-06
<me123> سلام
<me123> آقا من یه مشکل‌ی با نصب بسته ها از اینترنت دارم ، یعنی از طریق شبکه وصل هست‌م ( شبکه سیم‌ي) با پروکسی و مخلفات ، الآن هم که تو اینترنت هست‌م ولی از مرکز نرم‌افزاری اوبونتو ن‌می‌تون‌م چیزی رو نصب کن‌م
<me123> ارور می‌ده که اتصال شبکه‌تون رو چک کن‌ید
<me123> چی‌کار باید ب‌کن‌م؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<me123> سلام
<me123> کس‌ی هست؟
<hale> salam
<hale> man ubuntu 10.4 daram
<hale> mikham virtuall box download a nasb konam ama dosta goftan ke OSE nagiram
<hale> donbale chi bayad basham?
<everplays> hale, fargh-e ose ba closesource-esh ine ke closesource-esh usb ham support mikone, age mohem nist hamoon ose nasb kon
<everplays> closesource-esh too repo nist
<hale> na moheme
<hale> everplays: man http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html#linux hastam
<hale> ama access deny hast
<hale> nemidonam doros miram raho ya na
<everplays> are, sun access-e iran ro baste :)
<everplays> bayad ba dor zadan DL koni
<hale> everplays: man to windows gir mikardam to in mavaghe hala che berese be inke to ubuntu hastam
 * everplays google mikone
<hale> everplays: http://www.brothersoft.com/virtualbox-for-linux-189559.html
<hale> everplays:  mage linux 3.x.x ham darim?
<hale> everplays: ya version soft or mige
<hale> ok
<everplays> version-e vbox-e
<everplays> hale, version-e ubuntu-t chie?
<hale> 10.4
<mohsen> دوستان من با این آپدیت مشکل دارم linux image 2.6.35.23.25
<mohsen> وقتی سیستم بالا میاد تو صفحه مثل داس می مونه و دیگه بالا نمیاد اما با ورژن قبلی راحت بالا میاد
<mohsen> راه حلی ندارید دوستان؟
<hale> everplays: daram ino migiram nemidonam doroste ya nahttp://www.brothersoft.com/virtualbox-for-linux-189559.html
<everplays> fekr nemikonam moshkele khassi pish biad hale1 faghat ye khorde ghadimie oon version
<the-light> mohsen: kernel moshkel dare bayad bebini che peyghami mide
<hale1> everplays: ok. tnx
<mohsen> the-light:  payghami nemide
<mohsen> the-light:  faghat user ro miare minvisam bad pasword
<mohsen> the-light:  badesh mesle dos hamonja mimone
<mohsen> che dastori bezanam, bala miad?
 * everplays hads mizane bekhatere update nashodan-e driver bashe moshkele mohsen 
<mohsen> everplays:  driver? aha ! yani ye ghesmataeish hanoz dowoload nashode are?
<everplays> mohsen, bayad kernel haye ghadimi ro ham dashte bashi hanooz, felan ba oona boot kon ta bad ke update-e driver-e cart graphic-et oomad update kon. hal mishe
<everplays> are
<mohsen> everplays:  driver kamelan update ama fek konam ye ghemataei az kernel hanoz update nashode
<mohsen> everplays:  chon alan to update maneger nega kardam ye chizaei ba nam header didam
<mohsen> everplays:  ke donbalash hamin version az kernel bpd
<everplays> mohsen, kernel ke tike tike nist ke 1tikash update nashe :) vase fahmidanesh rahe hal ine ke /var/log/messages ro check koni
<mohsen> :-?
<mohsen> everplays:  :-o alan man onja chi ro check konam? on hame matn
<everplays> az akhar shooroo kon bekhoon
<mohsen> everplays:  :D fek nakonam be jaei beresam :P donbale chi basham ?
<hale1> ye soal az hameye dostan
<hale1> mikham LFS ro donbal konam
<hale1> cheghad zaman mibare? man taze shoro kardam linux ro
<everplays> mohsen, cart graphic-et chie?
<hale1> shayad to khame avalesh monde basham
<mohsen> everplays: 9800 GT nvidia
<mohsen> everplays:  1gig vaghei :P
<everplays> mohsen, pas donbale nvidia begard toosh
<mohsen> everplays:  in akharineshe NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 04:29:19 PDT 2010
<everplays> khob! badesh?
<everplays> load shode ya na?
<mohsen> everplays: faghat hamin akharish bod ghable inam nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<hale1> ***************?????????
<everplays> mohsen, yani na ok-i na fail-i? hichi? anyway! 99% moshkel hamine
<everplays> hale1, daghighan mikhay chi kar koni ke niaz-e LFS ro bekhooni? midooni ke chio tozih mide?
<mohsen> everplays:  na hala on tike akharo alan miaram
<mohsen> everplays: http://pastebin.com/UEPgFgVq
<hale> man chand ta file bayad begiram hame fileter
<hale> mishe komak konid begirameshon
<hale> to ubuntu am nemidonam che konam
<hale> kasi mitone bege chetor az filter rad sham to linux?
<hale> ??????
<everplays> hale, tor/tunnel/jondo/...
<hale> tor ke user mikham manam ke filteram nemitonam user bedam pagesh baz nemshe
<hale> everplays: bagh ro test konam miam tnx
<hale> everplays: nemitonam be har linki dast mizanam onam filteran
<hale> hich chi nemitonam begiram koloham be filter mikhoram
<everplays> motevajeh nashodam moshkelet ba tor chie hale, chon user/pass nemikhad tor
<hale> kolan man nemitonam hichi begiram che tor che hata flsshplayer
<hale> hamash be filter miresam
<everplays> flash player ke package dare :)
<hale> ono mesal zadam
<everplays> tor ro ham aval polipo ro nasb kon
<everplays> config-esh kon roo port-e tor (fekr konam default intorie)
<everplays> bad browser ro ham config koni moshkele khasi nist
<hale> ok bebinam mishe ya na
<hale> everplays: tnx
<everplays> hale, ehtemalan http://freeneti6.tk/ be dardet mikhore
<hale> everplays: chikaresh konam. kojash be dardam mikhore? kodom ghesmat?
<hale> chekat be pptp daram?
<everplays> kollan ravesh haye dor zadan filtering ro tozih dade, bebin kodoomesh be karet miad az hamoon estefade kon
<hale> everplays: man gij shodam
<everplays> hale, masalan http://freeneti6.tk/?p=413 raveshe estefade az tor ro gofte ya http://freeneti6.tk/?p=2550 ye vpn raygan moarefi karde
<everplays> ultra, jondo, ... ham toosh hastan
<hale> everplays:  ok tnx
<hale> everplays: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor bebinid mikham ba in tor ro nasb konam
<hale> everplays: ama nemidonam az koja bayad be repository add konamesh va chetori
<hale> everplays: bekhonam miam badan
 * everplays mikhad bedoone ki be in bandegaan-e khoda linux pishnahad mikone
<narcislinux> roz be kheyr
<ilius> mohsen umad mano ping konid lotfan
<hamdi> salam
<hamdi> kesi hast? ye soal dashtam
<hamdi> ubuntu 10.1 ba 10.04 kheyli tafavot dare?
<soroush> hamdi: tu 10.10 fonta xoshgeltar shodan
<soroush> ciziro az dast nemidi upgrade nakoni
<hamdi> pas nazare shoma ine ke upgrade nakonam
<hamdi> ?
<soroush> harjur dust dari, sorate internetet xube upgrade kon.
<hamdi> va ye rahnamayi dg. vase ubuntu va dar kol linux behtarin ketab chiye ketab ziyad daram vali nemidonam kodomo bekhonam.yeki mikiham ke hamchin adamo shir fahm kone.
<hamdi> montazeram ta yeki moarefi kone? in ketabo kesi nist komak kone??
<soroush> hamdi: bebin man advanced bash scripting ro dus daram va ye seri cheatsheet xundam
<soroush> shayadam aslan ina bedardet naxore! soal ke miporsi begu mixay tu linux cekar koni
<soroush> age mixay film bebini ketabi lazem nadari! age ham mixay kernel programmer beshi, man nemidunam :P
<hamdi> to linux mixam barname nevisi konam. hamchenin dastorate koli va rahnamayi dar rabete ba nasbe sakhtafzarha
<soroush> hamdi: helpe xode ubuntu ro az tu sitesh bexun. ghesmataye marbut be barname nevisi
<the-light> hamdi: 1 ketab didam az ubuntu dakhel bazar be farsi ke bad nist, age farsi mikhayn
<the-light> hamdi: che zabane barnamenevisi?
<hamdi> perl , c++ , java
<jeus> hamdi, java che ghadr kar kardi ?
<jeus> hamdi, man base java mitonam komaket konam
<hamdi> java rastesh avale raham vali c++ o kar kardam
<jeus> chon man JEE kar mikonam
<jeus> ba linux ham kar mikonam age moshkeli dashti khabar bede
<jeus> C++ ro ham bikhiyal sho faghat yadesh begir ama Java ro be onvan zaboon asli entekhab kon hamdi
<hamdi> chera java?? mishe ye dalile ghane konande begi . albate man khodam az perl khosham umad
<jeus> az lahaz ghodrat hioch kodomeshooon  az digari bartari nadare
<jeus> ama portanility JAVA Kheyli behet hal mide
<jeus> yek ja benevis va 100 ja ejra kon
<jeus> hala mikhad linux bashe win bashe ya solaris
<hamdi> ok.mamnoon az rahnamayiye hamaton. pas yekam java ro jedi begirim.
<jeus> hamdi, vali java zaban chabokiye (agile) va base hamin kheyli tarafdar dare
<jeus> hamin alan age faghat technology hay jee ro bedoni hadeaghal ba mahi 800 barat kar hast
<hamdi> manon jeus. khodetam alan ba java daramad dari??
<jeus> man ye team Daram
<jeus> hamdi, man Scrum Manager hastam
<hamdi> aha!! pas vase hamone ke tarafdare java hasti
<jeus> hamdi, man mahi 800 ke migam alan daram to timam be bache ha hamin ghadr midam
<hamdi> jeus   web ya site az khodet dari??
<jeus> hamdi, az ro hava nagoftam
<jeus> hamdi, hanooz rah nandakhtam
<hamdi> na manzoram in nabod. hala age rah andakhti ye nedayi bede
<jeus> amam in weblog mane ke taze rah andakhtam www.agile4all.wordpress.com
<hamdi> tashakor jeus.khodahafez
<jeus> hamdi, enshallah az farda pas farda matlabhay khobi dar mored java va mysql va agile toosh migzaram
<hamdi> enshala to hm mesle baghiye to nime rah delsard nashi. movafagh bashi
<mohsen> سلام بچه ها از کجا می تونم لیست تغییرات کرنل جدید رو ببینم ؟ یه چیزایی سر جاشون نیست می خوام ببینم مربوط به کرنل جدیده یا نه
<mohsen> بچه ها از کجا می تونم لیست تغییرات کرنل جدید رو ببینم ؟ یه چیزایی سر جاشون نیست می خوام ببینم مربوط به کرنل جدیده یا نه
 * WhiteCrow1 salam baro bax 
<AliTarihi> سلام بر کلاغ سپید گنو ;)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam bar AliTarihi
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: khobi ?
<AliTarihi> ممنون خوبم :)
<AliTarihi> خوبی؟
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: na
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> زندگی همیشه بالا و پایین داره. مثل دریا :) اگه نداشته باشه یعنی حرکت و زندگی نداره :)
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقای خوب خودم
<Dark-Sun> شب بخیر
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام داداش احسان
<Dark-Sun> :)
<the-light> salam ali jan
<AliTarihi> سلام :)
 * Dark-Sun is in translating mode...
<mohsen> لیست تغییراتی که آخرین کرنل رو سیستم اعمال کرده رو از کجا می تونم بگیرم
 * Dark-Sun nemidone ...
<mohsen> Dark-Sun: کی می دونه پس
<Dark-Sun> mohsen: چجوری تغییراتی می‌تونه اعمال شده باشه؟
<mohsen> Dark-Sun:  مثلا دیگه آیکون شات دون اون بالا سمت راست نیست !
<Dark-Sun> mohsen: این که به کرنل ربطی نداره
<mohsen> می خواستم ببینم ایراده این یا نه
<mohsen> آها! پس این مال چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> mohsen: چه میزکاری کار می‌کنی محسن جون؟
<mohsen> چون از آخرین آپدیت اینجوری شد
<mohsen> گنو
<Dark-Sun> mohsen: واسه گنوم هم می‌شه جابجاش کرد
<Dark-Sun> راستش نمی‌دونم اسمش چیه ولی می‌شه جابجاش کرد
<Dark-Sun> البته اگه اشتباه نکنم
<Dark-Sun> روش راست کلیک بزن. ببین گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> move
<Dark-Sun> داره یا نه
<mohsen> الان یکی گذاشتم اون بالا اما می خوام بدونم این چرا نیست شد یهو
<Dark-Sun> اگه داشته باشه می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> گاهی ایکس مشکل پیدا می‌کنه. پیشنهاد می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> یکبار توی ترمینال این دستور رو بزنی تا گنوم پنل ریست بشه
<Dark-Sun> sudo killall gnome-panel
<mohsen> بعدش خودش بر می گرده ؟ یا باید دستوری چیزی بزنم منظورم بعد از این دستور ریسیت
<Dark-Sun> نه. خودش برمی‌گرده
<Dark-Sun> :)
<mohsen> واستا امتحان کنم
<Dark-Sun> من برم
<Dark-Sun> الان سی پی یوش می‌سوزه
<Dark-Sun> هو هو ها ها ها ها
<Dark-Sun> :D
<mohsen> :)) نمسوزه
<mohsen> سیستم در حد تیم ملیه
<mohsen> :P
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> !lubotu3
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: بهت هشدار می‌دم پیام خصوصی نده. سوال داری اینجا بپرس
<Dark-Sun> the-light: می‌گم احسان
<Dark-Sun> هستی؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: janam
<Dark-Sun> the-light: LFS انجام دادی؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: تو فکر بودم اگه شد برم تو کارش
<the-light> Dark-Sun: jarian chie in chand modate hame donbale LFS an :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: همه؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: ketabesho nakhundam ke anjam bedam
<Dark-Sun> the-light: راستش به نظرم چیزای آموزشی زیادی توش باشه
<Dark-Sun> the-light: منم نخوندم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<the-light> are inruza hame donbale LFS an. ham dakhel irc migan ham chizaye dige
<Dark-Sun> the-light: تو دنبال چی هستی؟
<the-light> az aoonjaei ke chizi ke hame donbalshan man anjam nemidam, leza donbalash nemikonim!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: البته کار درستی می‌کنی ولی اینم فراموش نکن که
<Dark-Sun> این مدعیان در طلبش بی‌خبرانند * آن را که خبر شد، خبری باز نیامد
<the-light> Dark-Sun: chi mikhay yad begiri daghighan?
<Dark-Sun> the-light: من می‌خوام بدونم نقشه‌ی تو چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: البته فضولیه! ولی خب اگه دوست نداری پیام خصوصی بده
<the-light> ye sheer jadid bekhun ali :D har harfi mishe az in sheer e 1 estenbate jadid mikoni!
<the-light> Dark-Sun: گفتند چاره چیست؟ گفت: ترک چاره اندیشی
<Dark-Sun> the-light: گفتند می‌یافت نشود گشته‌ایم ما * گفت آنچه یافت می‌نشود آنم آرزوست
<jomjome> ajab
<narcislinux> jomjome: why ?
<jomjome> ey ey ey
<narcislinux> ajab
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: دیگه چه خبر؟
<Dark-Sun> خب کسی یادشه من تا کجا نوشتم؟
<Dark-Sun> ظاهرا کسی توجه نمی‌کرده...
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خب...
<Dark-Sun> منبع‌اش اینجا بود به هر حال
<Dark-Sun> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/demon.htm
<Dark-Sun> شب بر همگی خوش/
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-07
<Mori_> Hi
<Mori_> ?
<Mori_> ????
<roya> سلام
<aligamboo> any1 here?
<aligamboo> ??
<bmoqimi> ?
<aligamboo> man ta hala linux kar nakardam va bare avvalame moshkel dar nasb daram
<bmoqimi> aligamboo: oh,kare man nist ba in internetam
 * bmoqimi asks somebody to help our friend solve the installation problem
<aligamboo> aya lazeme vaghti "Downloading Packages" mide sabr konam download kone ya age skip bezanam moshkel nadare? internete man kheyli slow has
<bmoqimi> aligamboo: skip
<aligamboo> ?
<aligamboo> ok
<rubenset> salam
<ramanK> rubenset: salam bar shoma
<peditx> salam
<peditx> doostaye gol
<peditx> kasi hass ke man 1 seri soal daram beporsam????
<ramanK> peditx: shoma age soali darin beporsin , age kasi betune behetun komak mikone
<peditx> chashm agha man ubuntu ro ba chap chin shenakhtam hala aya rahi hast ke oono rast chin kard
<peditx> yani icon haye desktop bere samte rast be soorate pish farz??
<peditx> :-??
<peditx> man ubuntu ro ba chap chin shenakhtam hala aya rahi hast ke oono rast chin kard???? man be mac adat daram!!! komak
<peditx> khob malooom shod kasi nemidoone
<peditx> bad 1 soal edius baraye ubuntu az koja gir biaram???
<ramanK> peditx: man donbale chizi ke shoma goftid gashtam
<peditx> khob :X
<ramanK> peditx: be nazar miyad afrade digari ham donbale in budan ke hamchin kari konan amma zaheran natije in bude ke hamchin emkani vojud nadare
<peditx> :(
<peditx> bad edius chetor???
<ramanK> peditx: narm afzare video editor ro migid ?
<peditx> are
<ramanK> peditx: zaheran sherkate tolid konandash faghat in narm afzaro baraye Windows tolid karde va noskhe i vase linux nadare
<ramanK> peditx: shoma do rah darid . ya az narm afzar haye jaygozin estefade konid va ya ba estefade az wine noskhe windowsi ro ru linux ejra konid
<peditx_> agha in ke aval vase linux tarahi shode bood
<ramanK> peditx_: vali tu sitesh gofte faghat windows XP , Vista va 7 support mikone
<ramanK> peditx_: wikipedia ham hamino tayid mikone
<ramanK> peditx_: man ashnayi ba chenin narm afzar hayi nadaram amma shayad in link baratun mofid bashe :
<ramanK> peditx_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<mageed123> salam
<mageed123> chejoori mishe ye file ro mishe hidden kard?
<mageed123> aloooooo
<mageed123> kasi nist
<mageed123> salam
<mageed123> kasi nisk konet inja be man koma
<mrglinux> hmm?
<mageed123> migam ba dastor cat
<mageed123> on file ro koja misaze
<mageed123> ?
<mrglinux> to hamon directory age besh masir nadade bashi
<mrglinux> vali mani dagigan nemidonam soal chi hast alan
<mrglinux> :-D
<the-light> mrglinux: http://saeid.us/1389/08/13/how-to-hide-file-and-folder-in-linux/
<the-light> eh kharej shod
<the-light> sorry mrglinux
<mrglinux> :-D
<mrglinux> np
<rubenset> ilius salam friend :)
<ilius> rubenset: salam :)
 * ilius was playing MegaGlest
<ilius> rubenset: how are you?
<rubenset> fine
<rubenset> drinking tea with milk
<rubenset> and you?
<ilius> rubenset: its 17:44 here and i'm at my work but free (our job 8 - 17)
<ilius> rubenset: i was playing
<rubenset> :O
<ilius> rubenset: :)
<rubenset> is it online game?
<ilius> rubenset: both online and local
<ilius> rubenset: internet, lan, or local
<rubenset> ok :)
<ilius> rubenset: i like strategy games, specially if open source, like this :-D
<rubenset> good :D
<ilius> even it has irc channel #glest
 * WhiteCrow11 be baro bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1 mojadadan salam
<Zpix> salam bax
<Zpix> 1 modate damaye kollie laptop e man bala mire
<Zpix> kesi midoone ellato?
<ilius> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<ilius> lubotu3: pong, not poing!
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilius> lubotu3: i see, your not intelligent
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hassan> salam
<hassan> salam dostan
<hassan> kasi inja nsit
<Guest1186> hello friends
<rubenset> hi
<rubenset> :)
<Guest1186> salam dost aziz
<Guest1186> inja chera intoriyeh
<peditx> salam doostaye gol
<peditx> kasi mitoonr komak ke dar in zamine be man ke
<Guest1186> salam peditx
<Guest1186> nemidonam chera hichki  javab nemideh
<peditx> man kubuntu behatare ya ubuntu baraye man?? :P
<peditx> inja intoriye age khoda dooset dashte bashe 1 nafar has ke j bede
<peditx> :D
<peditx> man 1 sal b ubuntu kar kardam
<Guest1186> vala manam hamiin alan nasbeh ubuntum tamom shod nemidonam
<the-light> saligheie peditx, faghat GUI et avaz mishe ba barnamehat
<Guest1186> ubuntu khobeh ya na
<peditx> fazash bara, jazab nabood va az oonja ke graphicam share has ba ramam niaz be service iee daram too system amel ke beshnase
<peditx> khob 1 meghdar az kubuntu begoo baram???
<peditx> shenidam in mize kar barnamehash bishtare dorosse???
<the-light> yani chi yek meghdar az kubuntu begu?
<peditx> hich etelaate daghighi azash nis
<peditx> masalan man ba barname haye mix o montazh kar mikonam mese edius ke natoonessam too ubuntu peyda konam
<the-light> app ke ziad dare, ama kasi nashmordeshun :)
<peditx> hala be nazaret too kubuntu peyda mikonam???
<the-light> app haye GTK rooye QT ham nasb mishe
<peditx> :D
<peditx> alan gtk ubuntu e ta kubuntu???
<peditx> ya*
<the-light> peditx: khode GUI e KDE barnameye kdenlive ro baraye mix e film dare
<peditx> jedan :O
<the-light> mohit gerafikie ubuntu ke esmesh gnome hast az gtk estefade mikone
<peditx> pass fek kardan be kubuntu kamelan andish mandanas
<the-light> dakhel ubuntu ham mitunin nasbesh konin ama lib haye ziadi bayad nasb konin ta app haye QT aoonja ejra beshe
<the-light> khodetun az nazdik bahash kar konin behtar mitunin tasmim begirin :)
<tHr> salam dostan ro ubuntu compiz faal nemishod majboor shodam driver cart graphicamo ke nasb bood 1bare dige nasb konam bedoone pak kardane gabli alan dige x bala nemiad chikar konam komakam konid
<tHr> komaaaaaaaaak
<tHr> <saaber>dash saaber komakam mikoni?
<saaber> tHr: کارت گرافیکت چیه؟
<tHr> geforce 5200
<saaber> tHr: خوب میتونی موقتا از کارت گرافیک پیش فرض استفاده کنی
<saaber> tHr: nv
<tHr> alan chetor driver gabli ro pak konam va 1bar  dige nasbesh konam?
<tHr> az v chetor estefade konam?
<saaber> tHr: ghabli ro nemidoonam, mamoolan bayad tamame filehasho peida koni
<tHr> nv chetor?
<saaber> tHr: yadame to internet yeki ba ye dastoor aksareshoono peida mikard va pak mikard
<saaber> tHr: توی فایل /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saaber> tHr: تو این فایل یه خطی هست به نام:‌
<saaber> tHr: driver    "nvidia"
<saaber> tHr: ke bayad tabdilesh koni be driver    "nv"
<tHr> <saaber> ok beram emtahan konam mamnoon
<saaber> tHr: age nabood bayad ye seri khotoot khodet ezafe koni
<tHr> <saaber>kolan chera in ubuntu hey moshkel peida mikone va vagt gir hast?
<tHr> <saaber>che khototi ezafe konam?
<saaber> tHr: valla kheili bebakhshiida be nazare man kollan linux too graphic moshkelat ziad dare
<saaber> tHr: oono hala boro test kon age nabood bia ta begam
<saaber> tHr: ino ham bezan:
<saaber> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<saaber> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<tHr> <saaber>ئشئدخخد شظ قشادثئشهثف یخخسف شظهظ رش 1 سخشم نثغ مهدعط ئهفخدث ذث حشغث یهلشقث سغسفثئ شئشثماش ذثقثسث؟
<saaber> tHr: این دستور حتما کارتو راه میندازه
<tHr> mamnoon dost aziz va 1 soal key linux mitone be paye digare system amelha berese?
<saaber> tHr: لینوکس تو خیلی زیمینه ها از بقیه سرتره
<saaber> tHr: خصوصا شبکه و سرورها
<saaber> tHr: پردازش ها
<saaber> tHr: ...
<tHr> <saaber>to desktop hanooz agabe?
<saaber> tHr: بله
<saaber> tHr: ویندوز از همه سرتره تو دسکتاپ
<tHr> <saaber>mitoone berese omidi behesh hast?
<saaber> tHr: دلیلش هم ۱. یک شکرت بودن مایکروسافت ۲. همکاری گشترده کمپانی ها با این شرکت
<saaber> tHr: البته که هست، همین الان هم خیلی خوب پیش میره
<tHr> <saaber>ey kash google 1kari vase linux bokone
<saaber> tHr: گوگل چرا؟!
<saaber> tHr: گوگل تمام سرورهاش روی لینوکس هست
<tHr> <saaber>chon be nazaram oon mitoone bini microsofto be khak bemale khodesham az tarafdaraye open source
<saaber> tHr: اون نمیتونه
<saaber> tHr: تازه الان یه رقیب دیگه به اسم اپل هم اومده
<tHr> <saaber>pas kodom sherkata mitoonan 1kari vase linux bokonan?
<saaber> tHr: خب کلی شرکت های ریزه میزه هست که دارن به لینوکس کمک میکنن
<saaber> tHr: شاید بهتر باشه همه کارای لینوکس متمرکز بشه
<saaber> tHr: از طرفی خود کمپانی های تولید کننده سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری باید با لینوکس همکاری کنن
<saaber> tHr: مثل بحث درایور ها و ..
<saaber> tHr: در کل اوضاع لینوکس خیلیییی پیچیده شده
<saaber> :D
<tHr> <saaber>vali motasefane in hamkaria anjam nemishe? man fek nemikonam ba in vaz' linux betoone to desktop pishraft kone!
<saaber> tHr: اتفاقا داره خوب پیشرفت میکنه
<saaber> tHr: همین مجموعه کی دی ای و گنوم کلی امکانات بیشتر ویندوز دارن
<saaber> tHr: مشکل سر هماهنگی هست
<saaber> tHr: در کل لینوکس جایگاهش تو دنیا خیلی مهم و  تاثیر گذار و  حتی حیاتی هست
<tHr> <saaber>albate jaigahesh bishtar dar zamine server ha mohem hast bishtar vase desktop ziad kari anjam nadade!
<saaber> tHr: خب دیگر باید منتظر بود
<saaber> tHr: یا حتی کمک کرد :D
<tHr> <saaber>chetori komak kard?
<saaber> tHr: با شرکت در پروژه ها و برطرف کردن مشکلات و اضافه کردن امکانات و ...
<saaber> tHr: البته من تعریف شما رو از دستکتاپ نمیدونم ولی به نظر من مشکل حادی وجود نداره، من خودم کلا ویندوز نداره و همه کارامو تو دسکتاپ گنوم انجام میدم
<tHr> <saaber>vase tarahi site mamoolan az dreamweaver estefade mishe narmafzare moshabehesh to linux chie?
<tHr> <saaber>ya ba wine khoob kar mikone?
<saaber> tHr: خب ببین همین برنامه که گفتی ماله یه شرکت هست که برا ویندوز نوشته
<saaber> tHr: حالا اگه بیاد همینو برا لینوکس هم بنویسه که دیگه مشکلی لینوکس نداره
<saaber> tHr: برنامه دقیقا مشابه نیست اما معادل هست
<saaber> tHr: جناب گوگل دانا به سوالات فنی خوب پاسخ میده
<tHr> <saaber>ok chera in sherkata vase linux barname neminevisan?
<tHr> <saaber>man moondam chera?
<saaber> tHr: خب اونا فقط به منافع اقتصادی فکر میکنن
<saaber> tHr: همشون منتظرن تا لینوکس کلی کاربر تجاری پیدا کنه تا اونا هم دست به کار بشن
<tHr> <saaber>mage to linux az barnamehashoo nemitoonam pool dararan?
<saaber> tHr: هر چند که یک جو سنگینی هم به لحاظ وجود برنامه ی آزاد و مفتی هم به وجود آمده
<saaber> tHr: خب به اندازه ویندوز نمیتونن پول در بیارن
<saaber> tHr: تعداد کاربران لینوکسی مشتاق به خرید برنامه های تجاری خیلیییی کمه
<saaber> tHr: بعدش هم شرکت ها توی ویندوز سر و کارشون با مثلا مایکروسافت هست اما تو لینوکس! سر و کارشون میفته به یک جامعه
<saaber> tHr: یعنی اوضاشون خیلی پیچیده میشه
<tHr> <saaber>pas nabaiad entezare barnamehaie mesle photoshop ya kheili barnameha va baziharo to linux keshid!
<saaber> tHr: لااقل نه به این زودی ها
<UbuntuNoob> Salam Kasi hast?
<tHr> <saaber>khob fe'lan khodahafez dooste aziz
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-08
<jomjome> hm
<hale> salam man daram TOR nasb mikonam
<hale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<hale> ba in link
<hale> ama ye jayi sho gir daram
<hale> chetor bayad PGP Key add konam
<hale> lotfan age mishe komak konis
<hale> d
<utab_> mrglinux: salam
<mrglinux> utab_: salam
<utab_> mrglinux: seminaramo didi?
<utab_> mrglinux: chetor bud?
<mrglinux> utab_: didam khastam online barat tozih bedam . fagat ba office 2007 ina dorst kardi
<mrglinux> utab_: w8 loadesh konam
<utab_> mrglinux: are
<mrglinux> utab_: khob bod hala on kamo kastasham behet migam . alabte baraye jaiyee ke you mikhay erae bedi moshkeli nadare
<utab_> mrglinux: ok mamnun misham
<Guest99382> salam
<Guest99382> sahebe in weblog kiye??
<Guest99382> agile4.wordpress.com
<Guest99382> agile4all.wordpress.com
<hamdi> ye soal darbarye ubuntu 10.1
<hamdi> man 10.04 nasb kardam , benazareton behtare ke 10.1 ro nasb konam ya hamon khobe??
<hamdi> ???
<hamdi> ?
<Pooria> Guest99382 che chize mohemi hala dar mrorede in Weblog hast?
<hamdi> chize mohemi nist? mikhastam begam chera berozesh nemikone??
<Pooria> chize mohemi hast? hamdi
<hamdi> na goftam ke mohem nist. faghat mikhastam up kone.(nevisandash)
<hamdi> darbareye ubuntu 10.1 soal dashtam
<hamdi> chera kesi javab nemide?
<everplays> !ask | hamdi
<lubotu3> hamdi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hamdi> ?
<hamdi> man 10.04 daram mikham bebinam 10.1 nasb konam behtare ya farghi nadare
<hamdi> ehem. mamnoon az javabaton
<mahm0ud> help me plz
<SaEeDIRHA> mahm0ud, what is the problem ?
<mahm0ud> roo linuxam windows rikhtam
<mahm0ud> faghat boot e windows mioomad
<mahm0ud> oomadam grub ro dorost konam 4ta dastoor az site ilinux zadam
<mahm0ud> dorost nashod
<mahm0ud> grub kharab miad bala
<mahm0ud> va ye seri chert o pert mizane
<mahm0ud> alanam ba live bala am
<mahm0ud> 0_0
<SaEeDIRHA> umm, aval folder aslki linuxet ro mount kon
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh chroot kon be linuxi ke ro systemet nasb hast
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh grub ro dorost kon
<SaEeDIRHA> mahm0ud, http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<SaEeDIRHA> mahm0ud, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
<mahm0ud> vaisa
<mahm0ud> ina ke gufti ro marhale marhale begoo anjam bedam
<mahm0ud> herfe ee ke nistam
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: mikhay
<mrglinux> rahat inkaro bokoni?
<mrglinux> bedone dastore linuxa ina?
<mrglinux> az tarighe khode winodows?
<mahm0ud> hichi bala nemiad
<mahm0ud> age mioomad freebcd shenidam
<mahm0ud> hame kar mikone
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: viasa bebinam
<mrglinux> windowsam bala nemiad?
<mahm0ud> felan hichi bala nemiad
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: windowset chiye?
<mahm0ud> ye grub e kharab miad
<mahm0ud> ham xp ham 7
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: khob cd xp ra bezar
<mrglinux> mahm0ud:  vagty raft tosh ... be marhle install resid to hamon afhe abi
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: repair ra bezan fekr konam ba kelide R hast gozinash ra bekhon
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: bad dastore fixboot ra ejra kon
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: reet kon age dorst nashod
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: fixmbr badesham fixboot ke 90% win xpit miad bala
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: bazam dorst nashod win 7 hatman mitone bootet ra dorst kone bash biala repair bezan
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: windowsata dorst kon aval bootesha
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: hala ya ba hamon easybcd linux ra ezafe kon
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: ya ba live ubunutu bia bala va boot grub ra repair kon va to gozinehash windows ha ra ham bezar
<mahm0ud> alan moshkel in bood ke be grub var raftam
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: in az sade be sakhtesh bod :-D
<mahm0ud> grub ham ghabl az boot haye windows miad bala
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: khob age boote windows ra dorst koni
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: grub miparte
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: chon grub ro mbr neveshte mishe
<mrglinux> mahm0ud: ya boote windows rosh garar migire ya boot grub linux
<mahm0ud> pas repair ro biaram bala
<mahm0ud> fixboot
<mahm0ud> hale dige?
<mrglinux> yeaop
<mahm0ud> ok bezar bebinam chikar mikonam
<mahm0ud> omid varam kharab tar az in nashe ^_^]
<mahm0ud> felan
<mrglinux> nemishe :-D
<ubuntu_> bache ki ba easybcd kar karde?
<ilius> !ask | Sassan
<lubotu3> Sassan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sassan> dostan filter shekani baraye ubuntu vojod dare ?
<ilius> Sassan: jap, yourfreedom, tor ...
<everplays> Sassan, na! aslan filter ro rad nemikonan kasayi ke ubuntu kar mikonan
<everplays> aslan chera bayad mardom-e mosalmoon az filter rad beshan?
<Sassan> manzoretono motevajeh nashodam
<ilius> everplays: taze kare, sar be saresh nazar dada :)
<everplays> :P ok dada
<Sassan> thanks ilius, az koja mitonam inaro gir biyaram?
<ilius> Sassan: معمولا سایت‌هاشون فیلتره!
<everplays> ta jayi ke yadam miad tor/polipo too repo hast
<Sassan> mamolan to khone az vpn estefade mikonam, baghiye mogheha jaii hastam k portaro bastan hich kari nmitonam bokonam
<ilius> Sassan: felan openjdk ro nasb kon, bebinam mitunam "jap" ro barat upload konam ya na
<ilius> everplays: tor configesh sakhte
<Sassan> refigham ro mac freedom dare moshkeli nadare, raftam to sitesh kheili shir to shir bod
<Sassan> daset dard nakone az rahnamaiii
<narcislinux> ilius:  everplays kare gheyre ghanoni ?
<haji> :D
<ilius> Sassan: site e download e jap ine: http://www.jondonym.de/en
<narcislinux> haji:  taghir hoviyat
<narcislinux> ?
<Sassan> filtere bayad raftam khone bbinamesh
<narcislinux> parvandaton sangine
<ilius> narcislinux: بستگی داره قانون رو چی تعریف کنید! اگه قانون ایران منظورتونه، به لینوکس ربطی پیدا نمی‌کنه
<ilius> !offtopic
<lubotu3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilius> ;-)
<narcislinux> ilius: tohin be mamor?
<Sassan> <ilius> daset dard nakone
<ilius> narcislinux: فرض کنیم، بله
<Sassan> agha
<Sassan> mamnon az komaket, ishala 1 moghe sare forsat mozahemet misham
 * narcislinux :/ bayad hatman begam shokhi bod ?
<ilius> narcislinux: :-D
<ilius> Sassan: می‌تونی دانلودش کنی؟
<Sassan> na, bayad bram khone, inja VPN kar nmikone
<Sassan> lamasaba harchi porte bastan
<Sassan> messengeram va nmishe :D
<mrglinux> ye chizii dostan
<mrglinux> ba inetrente iran
<mrglinux> alan to nete man hich swfi load nemishe
<mrglinux> mishe emtehan konid?
<mrglinux> nemone http://ghaemlatif.com/index.swf
<mrglinux> test: wget http://ghaemlatif.com/index.swf
<mrglinux> age baram shomam intor mishe lotfan begid
<Sassan> ilius: bazam daset dard nakone, miram bahash var miram age moshkeli bod mozahemet misham
<ilius> mrglinux: مطمئنی به فیلترینگ مربوط میشه؟ اگه هیچ فلشی باز نمیشه احتمالا مشکل از مرورگره
<mrglinux> ilius: na khob ba wget daram mizanam
<Sassan> c u around
<mrglinux> asan tarnsfer 0 mishe
<Sassan> bye
<mrglinux> mishe ye test bezani bebini vase you ham miad ya na
<ilius> mrglinux: واسه من که بدون فیلترشکن کار می‌کنه
<mrglinux> ilius: internetet az kojast ?
<ilius> mrglinux: فرقی نمی‌کنه
<mrglinux> ilius: mikham  bebinam be parsonline bayad fosh bedam. be mokhaberat fosh bedam . be browser fosh bedam .. akhe bayad be yeki fosh bedim dige :-D
<ilius> mrglinux: سیستمت ۶۴ بیتیه؟
<mrglinux> ilius: chera fargh nemikone haji man chandta browser daram . man ba coomand line va wget mikham ino download konam nemitonam . che dakhli be 64 bito va browser dare?
<mrglinux> ilius: badam system hamine ... az dishab ta hala injori shode
<ilius> mrglinux: hmmm
<ilius> mrglinux: ba wget timeout mide?
<haji> mrglinux, agha in haji ro highlight nakon
<mrglinux> ilius: timeout nemide haminjori mimone ....   bebin 2010-12-08 16:08:36 (0.00 B/s) - Connection closed at byte 1145. Retrying.
<mrglinux> haji: :-D
<ilius> haji: تقصیر خودته اسم خاص برای خودت انتخاب کردی
<narcislinux> :))
<ilius> haji: پتنت نکردی که کلمه‌ٔ حاجی رو :-D
<haji> :D
<mrglinux> ilius: bebin http://up.iranblog.com/images/z0sdzcsrg8n8x40gjjv.png
<mrglinux> be swf mirese 0 mishe
<mrglinux> nete man ParsOnilne
 * mrglinux mihad zang bezane parsonline
<ilius> mrglinux: hmmm, no idea
<ilius> mrglinux: حدس می‌زنم به پارس‌آنلاین باید فحش بدی
<ilius> mrglinux: :-D
<mrglinux> male narcislinux ham injoriye
<mrglinux> akhe
<mrglinux> narcislinux: to ham parsi ?
<narcislinux> mrglinux: man male shatele asle mokhaberatam bekhad chizi filter beshe aval bara mane
<mrglinux> hmm male mokhaberate ... ilius net you az kojast
<mrglinux> ?
<ilius> mrglinux: شرکت خودمون
<ilius> mrglinux: az ISP nemigiram
<mrglinux> khob chiye esmesh ? IRANI dige?
<mrglinux> ok
<hale> salam
<hale> mikham font farsi bezaram ro ubuntu
<hale> ba in link
<hale> http://www.moallemi.ir/blog/1389/02/27/%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D9%81%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88/
<hale> ama nemidonam chera to openoffice fonti nemibinam
<hale> ************ komak ************
<ilius> hale: فونت‌ها رو که کپی کردی، یه بار اوپن‌آفیس رو کلا خارج کن دوباره باز کن
<ilius> hale: Quit
<hale> ok
<ilius> hale: quick start ham age hast, quit kon
<hale> tnx
<hale> wait plz
<hale> ilius: hich font tarsi nadaram to openoffice
<hale> man to in masir copy kardam fontamo: /usr/share/fonts/farsi-fonts
<hale> ilius: mitonid komak konid?
<hale> nabad moshkeli bashe ama    hast........
<ilius> hale: CTL ro faal kardi tu openoffice?
<hale> nemidonam
<hale> :-[
<ilius> hale: دکمه راست به چپ داره؟
<hale> no
<hale> nadare
<ilius> hale: right to left
<narcislinux> hale  az in yeki ravesh boro http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,15947.msg123132.html#msg123132
<ilius> hale: Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Languages -> Enable for Complex Text Layout
<hale> ok wair plz
 * narcislinux wair ?
<hale> ilius: hamchin chizi peida nemikonam faghat ta language dare
<hale> peida konam khabaresho midam
<hale> ilius: yaftamesh va moshkel ham hal shod.
<hale> tnx
<hale> to linux ba che donload manageri mishe khb kar lard?
<hale> moadele IDM chi mishe estefade kard to linux
<ilius> hale: command like? grafici? extention e firefox?
<hale> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-d4x-download-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<hale> ilius: ino nasb kardam
<hale> ama nemidonam khobe ya na
<hale> grafici
<hale> ilius: man ono nasb kardam ama defult ba on download nemishe
<ilius> hale: firefox?
<hale> ilius: bale
<ilius> hale: flashgot
<hale> ba firefox download mishe
<hale> ?
<ilius> hale: Tools -> Addons -> Get Addons -> saerch for "flashgot"
<ilius> *search
<hale> na
<hale> ilius: nemikhoam be browser khasi marbot bashe
<hale> kolan mikham ba har browesri har chi migiram bere ro download manager
<hale> mesle IDM to windows
<ilius> hale: با اون اکستنشن که دادم، از توی فایرفاکس هدایت می‌کنه به یه دانلود منیجر خارجی
<hale> ilius: ok tnx
<ilius> hale: تعداد زیادی از دانلود منجرها رو ساپورت می‌کنه
<\x90> !
<mrglinux> ilius: barresi kardam . goftand emroz mokhaberat hame swf ha ra baste .. fek konam bara 16 azar bode
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<hale> Dark-Sun: salam
<hale> Dark-Sun: sarvar
<ilius> mrglinux: hmmm, ajab!
<ilius> ‏Dark-Sun: علیک ‫سلام
<Dark-Sun> سلام عزیزان جان!
<mrglinux> kolan to keshvare bahali zendegi mikonim
<Dark-Sun> وای چقدر من محبوب بودم!
<mrglinux> raftim khareg mitonim ina ra be onvane fun bevnevisim beforoshim
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مخلص آقا سعید خودم
<mrglinux> koli poldar mishim
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ye proxy server e dorost hesabi bedi be irania fekr konam bishtar puldar beshi :-D
<Dark-Sun> mrglinux: می‌خوای فرار مغز‌ها بشی
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> mrglinux: ^^
<ilius> Dark-Sun: sorry ba  mrglinux budam
<mrglinux> ilius: nemikham daram bezannad . mikhaham zende bemanam :-D
<mrglinux> Dark-Sun:na mikham magzahye farrar besham :-D
<ilius> mrglinux: vaghti rafti kharej dige
<Dark-Sun> ilius: هیـــــــــــچ مشکلی نیست خوشکلم
<ilius> mrglinux: taze az koja mikhan befahman
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<mrglinux> ilius: khob kole aba ajdade 7 nasl invara onvaramo dar mizannad . mikhaham zende bemannad . age bkoshandeshon dige vase ki tarif konam khareg che chizaiyee dare? :-D
<mrglinux>  ilius:  vase kodom dokhtarye famil class bezaram :P
<ilius> mrglinux: :-D
 * mrglinux bye mikone be hame :)
<Dark-Sun> خداحافظ
<Dark-Sun> mrglinux: بازم بیا این طرفا
<mrglinux> ;-) bye all . sure :-D
<Sushiyant> من اومدم این بار از اپرا :D
<mahm0ud> systemam bala nemiad mizane ==> try (hd0,0):ex2:
<mahm0ud> بچه ها لطفا کمک کنید لینوکسم بالا نمیاد و این ارور و میده try (hd0,0):ex2:
<Dark-Sun> لینوکسش سوخته فکر کنم
<Dark-Sun> بیشتر از این سوادم قد نمی‌ده
<Dark-Sun> :)
<mahm0ud> مرسی از اطلاعاتتون
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: خواهش می‌کنم.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<mahm0ud> دیدم صدای جیز جیز میومد پس بخاطر این بود
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: دقیقتر بگم گمونم گراب سوخته
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: کی نصبش کردی؟ مال چه سالیه؟
<mahm0ud> با ایزی بی اس دی بوتم رو ساختم
<mahm0ud> بابا جدیده
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: اوه اوه. اونا چینی هستن. جنس اروپایی بگیر واسش
<mahm0ud> همه چی رو هم آپدیت کرده بودم
<mahm0ud> گفتم ویندوز بریزم
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: آره. این اواخر بازار خراب شده.
<mahm0ud> اینطوریا شد دیگه
<mahm0ud> حالا مزنه چند هست
<Dark-Sun> mahm0ud: من گفتم محمود بازار کامپیوتر به درد نمی‌خوره
<Dark-Sun> گوش نکردی
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلام سعـــــــــــــــیــــــــــــــــــد جووووون
<Dark-Sun> <3
<ilius> Dark-Sun: salam :)
<Dark-Sun> jussi: hello man,
<Dark-Sun> jussi: how are today?
<Dark-Sun> jussi: bot?
<Dark-Sun> jussi: i'd like to say this channel's peace and love message to you.
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> jussi: honestly, i respect for your silence but i'd like to hear some words from you if you're at the desk now...
<Dark-Sun> jussi: i personally perfer ubuntu becomes a roller base distro.
 * mohi : quasel sucks! I miss Konversation by default!
<narcislinux> salam hamegi
<narcislinux> mitonid ba in barname http://iographica.com/ az harekate moseton roye safhe ye naghshe begirid va faghat to in 5 min az panelha estefade nakonid ? ye azmayeshe
<narcislinux> everplays: Bersam btavakkoli nixoeen the-light ^
<Bersam> narcislinux: اوکی!
<everplays> Bersam, ehtemalan too 5min mouse-am aslan tekoon nakhore!
<narcislinux> everplays:  jayi ham ke mamolan vaghti az mos estefade nemikoni ro safhast donestanesh  bara azmayesh khobe
<nixoeen> narcislinux: 5 min ?
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  yes
<nixoeen> narcislinux: panel ha manzooret che paneli e ?
<narcislinux> nixoeen: gnomi ?
<nixoeen> narcislinux: alan MacOSX
<the-light> narcislinux: salam, mani ke gnome nadaram che konam? :)
<ebraminio> فارسي
<Bersam> ebraminio: ای عرب!
<Bersam> ebraminio: narcislinux: mitonid ba in barname http://iographica.com/ az harekate moseton roye safhe ye naghshe begirid va faghat to in 5 min az panelha estefade nakonid ? ye azmayeshe
<narcislinux> nixoeen: khob on panel ke  liste  barname ha va place ha  hast
<narcislinux> the-light:  eshkal nadare
<the-light> narcislinux: hala chera nabayad az panel estefade kard?
<ebraminio> Bersam: jeddan? ي ک ?
<narcislinux> the-light:  bara natije giri mohem
<ebraminio> nafarmaeed
<Bersam> ebraminio: :D
<narcislinux> the-light:  mikham behtarin jaye panel ro peyda konam
<ebraminio> ajibe
<Bersam> ebraminio: این برنامه رو باز کن :D
<Bersam> ebraminio: تستش کن خروجی رو بده
<ebraminio> ?????????? okay hastan?
<Bersam> ebraminio: کی اوکی هست؟
<Bersam> :d
<ebraminio> khosham nemiad :d
<Bersam> ebraminio: :D حرفت منطقیه!
 * Bersam 2.7 min
<nixoeen> narcislinux: koja barat befrestam ?
<narcislinux> nixoeen:  ba client fekonam az haminja ham mishe
<everplays> narcislinux, in male man > http://imagebin.ca/view/Pb4GkO78.html
<everplays> be panel ham kari nadashtam :)
<everplays> albate result-e 8min-e
<Bersam> narcislinux: inam male man : http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5117/iographica54minutesfrom.png 5.4 ta
<narcislinux> nixoeen: everplays Bersam tashakore faravan
<nixoeen> narcislinux: http://imagebin.ca/view/WKZbyg4q.html
<the-light> narcislinux: http://imagebin.ca/view/BIs_EiT9.html
<narcislinux> the-light:  mamnon
<aliva> narcislinux:  http://imagebin.us/images/hf1n22n9d4xavk5r0ufs.png 9.6 min
<narcislinux> aliva:  mamnon
<narcislinux> aliva: rast dastid ?
<aliva> چپ
<aliva> چرا؟
<narcislinux> aliva:  hala badan natijasho migam
<narcislinux> :D
<aliva> secret?
<narcislinux> nixoeen: everplays Bersam the-light hame rast bodid?
<narcislinux> dast
<Bersam> narcislinux: yep
<nixoeen> narcislinux: yup
<narcislinux> aliva:  na , mikham behtarin shekl va jaye panelo peyda konam
<aliva> اها
<aliva> من از alt-f2
<aliva> استفاده می‌کنم
<the-light> narcislinux: bishtar ba rast kar mikonam, alanam rast bud
<everplays> narcislinux, man 2dastam, mayel be rast :)
<narcislinux> bedrod
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-09
<ashkan> hi
<ashkan> hi
<ilius> http://www.technotux.org/html/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6256#comments
<ilius> منظورش از «گروههای کاربری گنو/لینوکس» چیه؟
<Guest70791> salam
<Guest70791> kasi darmoredeh nasbe office chizi midoneh?
<Guest70791> aloooooo
<Bersam> Guest70791: سلام
<Bersam> Guest70791: مشکلت چیه؟
<Bersam> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest70791> man mikham microsoft office ro roye ubuntu nasb konam
<Guest70791> می خوام microsoft office  تو اوبونتو نصب کنم
<Bersam> Guest70791: مایکروسافت آفیس رو می‌خوای یا یه آفیس برای انجام کار هات می‌خوای؟
<Bersam> Guest70791: اپن‌آفیس مشابه اپن‌سورس و آزاد و رایگانشه ... که می‌تونی از توی ریپوزیتوری ها نصبش کنی
<Guest70791> open office nasbeh vali bazi az faileha ro beham mirizeh
<Bersam> Guest70791: اما اگه خوده مایکروسافت آفیس رو می‌خوای ... باید از طریق یک برنامه‌ی واین نصبش کنی
<Guest70791> az wine nasb kardam vali gir dareh
<Bersam> Guest70791: اون مربوط به کدینگ هست احتمالا ... پیشنهاد من استفاده از گوگل داکز هست. اما برای نصبش این جا رو بخون
<Bersam> Guest70791: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Microsoft_Office
<Bersam> Guest70791: من خودم نصب نکردم ولی خب احتمالا مشکلی نباید باشه
<Guest70791> bazi vaghta ejra nemishe
<Guest70791> masalan wordesh
<Guest70791> اوبونتو ورژن netbook هم داده این برای چیه؟
<Guest70791> رفتید؟
<Bersam> Guest70791: من رو پینگ کن با زدن نیک‌نیمم
<Bersam> Guest70791: خب از اسمش پیداس! یکمی سبک تره و برای نت‌بوک ها ساخته شده
<Guest70791> پس چرا ورژن desktop رو نوشته desktop/notebook edition
<Bersam> Guest70791: ببین نت بوک با نوتبوک یا لپ‌تاپ کاملا فرق می‌کنه
<Bersam> Guest70791: search in google : netbook vs. notebook
<Guest70791> ممنون
<Guest70791> Repositories چیست؟
<Guest70791> Repositories چیست؟
<Guest70791> Repositories چیست؟
<ramanK|Standby> Guest70791: tekrare soaletun na tanha baes nemishe zudtar javab begirid balke mojebe azordane digaran mishe va tamayoleshun baraye komak kardan be shomaro kahesh mide
<ramanK|Standby> Guest70791: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Repositories
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقای گل..
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام داداش احسان
<Dark-Sun> شب همگی بخیر
<the-light> salam Dark-Sun
<AliTarihi> سلام بر خورشید تاریک ;)
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> کسی با
<Dark-Sun> aqeum
<Dark-Sun> شبیه سازی کرده؟
<Dark-Sun> aqemu
<Dark-Sun> منظورم بود. من توی تنظیم کارت شبکه‌اش مشکل دارم
<Dark-Sun> قبلا ویرچوال باکس کار می‌کردم. با گزینه‌ی bridged adapter مثل یک نود واقعی توی شبکه رفتار می‌کرد
<Dark-Sun> ولی نمی‌دونم اینجا چیکار باید بکنم
<hhhhh> salam. in ubuntu dahane mano servis kard. yeki komak kone.
<hhhhh> harchi font ke mishod rikhtam ama hich zirnevisi ro dorost vasam pakhsh nemikone.
<hhhhh> hamasho maloom nist chikaresh mikone
<hhhhh> alan kesi nist komakam kone
<hhhhh> ?
<hhhhh> hichkas nabood?
<Dark-Sun> نیست
<Dark-Sun> کسی نیست
<Dark-Sun> هه هه! ردش کردم رفت
<Dark-Sun> بچه‌ها به کارمون برسیم...
<Dark-Sun> :))
<majid> با  سلام  تنظیمات  ویدالیا  چطوریه؟
<Dark-Sun> از دوباره سلام
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعیــــــــــــــــــد جووون. شب بخیر
<majid> با  سلام  تنظیمات  ویدالیا  چطوریه؟
<Dark-Sun> jussi: hello there; nice 2 c u :)
<Dark-Sun> majid: یک سوال اسونتر بپرس مجید
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> majid: تنظیم نداره استارت رو بزن کار می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: سلام مهربون
<majid> کار نمی کنه عزیز
<Dark-Sun> شب بخیر
<aliva> اروری چچیزی؟
<Dark-Sun> majid: عزیز نیست اسمش علی هستش
<aliva> Dark-Sun: بیا یه بوس بده عمو
<Dark-Sun> عزیز دیروز بن شد
<Dark-Sun> برو
<Dark-Sun> دارک سان یک مشت می‌زنه به علی و فرار می‌کنه
<aliva> ببینم این والدیا همون تور بود دیگه؟
<Dark-Sun> من نمی‌دونم علی از خودش بپرس!
<Dark-Sun> :D
 * Dark-Sun mire balaye kelisa....
<aliva> خوب برای من از چند وقت پیش کار نمی‌ده نمی‌دونم چرا
<aliva> تنظیم خاصی نداره
 * Dark-Sun mige bad az ejrash bayad "ctrl+alt+del" bezanin....
<ramanK|Standby> ajab zendegi shode ! emruz umadim vase yeki ke 20 sale windows kar mikone o server M$ mibande linux nasb konib ba wubi
<ramanK|Standby> hamun avval ye error dad abruye maro bord!!!
<ramanK|Standby> nasb ham nashod
<ramanK|Standby> tof be in canonical abru baraye adam nemizare !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK|Standby: می‌کشمت
<Dark-Sun> کجا بودی چند روزه؟
<Dark-Sun> کارت دارم
<ramanK|Standby> Dark-Sun: che karti dari ? Visa ya master ?
<Dark-Sun> مرد حسابی پولم رو می‌خوام
<Dark-Sun> :P :D
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: پینـــــــــــگ
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: pong
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: pung
<Dark-Sun> نت شد صبر کن
<Dark-Sun> سرویس دست تو
<Dark-Sun> برو
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ramanK> !
<Dark-Sun> آخر شبی پینگ پونگ بازی می‌کنیم
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: کی وی ام کار کرده بودی دیگه
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: noch
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: می‌خواستم یک کارت شبکه رو از نوع بریج بدم
<Dark-Sun> kvm
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خودت گفتی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: takzib mikonam
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: مگه الکیه؟ تکذیب کیلو چنده
<Dark-Sun> باید جواب بدی
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: امشب سرده فردا با لانچیکو میام در خونه‌تون
 * ramanK : !
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: من هر چی دیسک ویرچوال داشتم بردم روی کی وی ام
<Dark-Sun> حالا چیکار کنم؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: nemidunam valla
<Dark-Sun> بلد نیستم نتورکش رو بریج کنم که مثل یک نود واقعی روی شبکه کار بده
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: پس هیچی. برو دیگه کاری باهات ندارم
<Dark-Sun> فردا مواظب خودت باش
<Dark-Sun> جات باشم با مسلسل تو خیابون راه می‌رم
<Dark-Sun> :D :))
 * Dark-Sun has many firends!...
 * Dark-Sun ba helicopter parvaz mikone ... [chop chop chop....]
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: as aqemu estefade mikardi behtar bud. mage server mikhay rah bendazi?
 * Dark-Sun mipare payn ba chatr...
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب منم همون رو نصب کردم عزیزم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: pas chera migi KVM ?!
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب اونم بیسش کی وی ام می‌شه دیگه
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌شه؟
<Dark-Sun> :S
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: default , na
 * Dark-Sun 1 sigar roshan mikone...
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: OS guest chie?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: خب. یکی طلبت
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: هووم.. مختلف هستن. من به نگهداری موجودات مختلف علاقه دارم
<Dark-Sun> مثلا ویندوز ایکس پی
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: age NIC ru stack bashe hamechi bayad kar kone
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: alan moshkelet chie ?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نیک رو استک باشه؟ بگذار ببینم...
<Dark-Sun> خب شاید بهتر باشه من بگم چیکار کردم و کجا گیر کردم
<Dark-Sun> چی؟
<Dark-Sun> کجا...؟
<Dark-Sun> رفتی؟
<Dark-Sun> خب شاید بهتر باشه من بگم چیکار کردم و کجا گیر کردم
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: bargashtam
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: begu
<Dark-Sun> کار خوبی کردی که برگشتی
<Dark-Sun> آره می‌گفتم
 * Dark-Sun roye kanape lam mide dar halike sigaresh ro ruye ja sigari migzare...
<Dark-Sun> خب من یک نود جدید ساختم
<Dark-Sun> بعدش در قسمت نتورک
<Dark-Sun> وارد شدم
<Dark-Sun> سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> network settings
<Dark-Sun> اونجا گزینه ی
<Dark-Sun> nativ
<Dark-Sun> رو زدم
<Dark-Sun> حالا سوال برمی‌گرده به
<Dark-Sun> Connection Type
<Dark-Sun> که به طور پیش‌فرض روی
<Dark-Sun> nic
<Dark-Sun> ست شده و باعث می‌شه که یک دی اچ سی پی داخلی به کلاینت آی پی بده
<Dark-Sun> حالا سوال اینه که چطور می‌شه کاری کرد که کلاینت از دی اچ سی پی سرور شبکه من آی پی بگیره؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی چه نوع کانکشن تایپی باید انتخاب بشه؟
 * Dark-Sun eynakesh ro barmidare...
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: گوش می‌دی؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: in kara chie kardi ! kheili rahat un Network Setting GUI Type ro bezar basic
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: un Network Card Model ro ham bezar NE2000
<Dark-Sun> خب. انجام شد. اینا که پیش‌فرض هستن
<Dark-Sun> و بعد؟
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: connection mode ro ham use the user mode...
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: un karayi ke ghablan kardio ham pak kon
<aliva> بچه‌های اینو من نوشتم فکر کنم به دردتون بخوره
<aliva> http://aliva13.blogspot.com/2010/12/blog-post_08.html
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: hala ghashang bayad khodesh az DHCP shoma IP begire va be internet vasl she va hamechi be khubio khoshi begzare
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: وایسا ببینم چی می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: نه. این درست نشد
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: جواب نداد عزیزم
<Dark-Sun> آی پی از دی اچ سی پی داخلی می‌گیره
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: moshkel chie alan ? internet nadari?
<Dark-Sun> ramanK: آی پی نامربوط می‌گیره
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: IP dhcp dakhelio migire khob
<ramanK> Dark-Sun: dhcp qemu
<Dark-Sun> خب نباید بگیره! توی ویرچوال باکس از دی اچ سی پی شبکه من آی پی می‌گرفت
<Dark-Sun> فکر نمی‌کردم اینترنت بگیره! عجب خریه این!!!
<Dark-Sun> چطور وقتی آی پیش فرق می‌کنه اینترنت می‌گیره...
<Dark-Sun> معلوم می‌شه ماشین‌های مجازی خوب پیشرفت کردن!
<Dark-Sun> یک جیز باحال!
<Dark-Sun> این وقتی پنجره رو کوچیک می‌کنم اسکیل می‌شه!
<Dark-Sun> خیلی باحاله
<hamid12> hi everybody
<Dark-Sun> سلام حمید خان
<Dark-Sun> من زیرنویس‌های فارسیم رو با تغییر کدک به ویندوز اربیک درست می‌کردم!
<Dark-Sun> از توی تنظیمات پلیر!
<hamid12> بچه ها من میخوام برنامه نصب کنم بهم همچین اروری میده کی میتونه کمکم کنه
<Dark-Sun> من قول نمی‌دم بتونم
<Dark-Sun> ارورش چیه؟
<hamid12> root@lap-hamid:~# apt-get install gns3 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package gns3
<Dark-Sun> توی مخازن شما نیست اون پکیج
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: می‌خوای نتورک کاری کنی؟
<hamid12> تا قبل اذ اینکه عوضش کنم نصب میشد
<hamid12> آره عزیزم شغلم اینه
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: شغلت رو دوست داری نه؟
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: چی رو با چی عوض کردی؟
<hamid12> زیاد
<Dark-Sun> توزیع رو هم عوض کردی حمید؟
<hamid12> اوبونتورو دیروز نصب کردم
<hamid12> baradare aziz
<hamid12> ghablan ke ubuntu nasb larde boodam
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: برادر من اسمش امید هستش
<hamid12> badesh gns ro zadam nasb shod
<Dark-Sun> عزیز اسم داییمه
<hamid12> bedoone inke kare ezafei konam
<hamid12> chetori omid\
<hamid12> ?
<hamid12> daei jan chetore?
<hamid12> omid joon hala bayad che konam
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌دونم. باید خوب باشه. اینجا نیست. تهرانه
<hamid12> lotfan komakam kon niaze shadid be gns3 daram
<Dark-Sun> من اسمم علی هستش! امید داداشمه. ویندوز کار می‌کنه
<hamid12> che bacheye badie pas
<hamid12> ;)
<Dark-Sun> اگه نصبش کرده باشین که باید نصب باشه
<hamid12> arz kardam
<hamid12> ubuntu ro mojadadan dirooz nasb kardam
<hamid12> vali az dirooz natoonestam gns bezanam ya har software digei ke lazem daram vase karam
<Dark-Sun> تا جایی که می‌دونم
<Dark-Sun> gns3
<Dark-Sun> توی مخازن اصلی باید باشه.
<hamid12> khob
<Dark-Sun> صبر کن ببینم می‌تونم مخزنش رو پیدا کنم
<hamid12> ishala manam yerooz to linux expert sham be shoma betoonam komak konam
<hamid12> ba ejazatoon taze shoro kardam
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: واسه شروع همیشه دیره
<Dark-Sun> :D
<hamid12> i know
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bar baro bax
<hamid12> omid jan makhzanesh chand litrie?
<hamid12> ;)
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: :)
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: گفتی کدوم نسخه اوبنتو رو نصب کردی حمید جان؟
<hamid12> 10.10
<hamid12> agha emshab hal mishe ishala?
<Dark-Sun> ایشالله
<Dark-Sun> :)
<hamid12> dame shoma garm
<hamid12> ishala baraye jobran biam routereto config konam
<Dark-Sun> مخازن
<Dark-Sun> multiverse
<Dark-Sun> رو باید اضافه کنین
<hamid12> che jooori ?
<Dark-Sun> synaptic
<Dark-Sun> رو اجرا کنین
<Dark-Sun> از منوی
<Dark-Sun> System> Administration
<hamid12> ok
<Dark-Sun> از قسمت
<hamid12> khob hala che konam?
<Dark-Sun> Settings > repositories
<Dark-Sun> سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> وسطی
<hamid12> khob
<hamid12> ?
<Dark-Sun> الان اینجا باید چند تا آیتم باشه
<Dark-Sun> گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> ubuntu
<Dark-Sun> رو پیدا کنین
<Dark-Sun> روی edit
<Dark-Sun> بزنین
<Dark-Sun> در قسمت
<Dark-Sun> component
<hamid12> 4ta tab daram
<Dark-Sun> main restricted universe multiverse
<hamid12> ubuntu software
<hamid12> other software
<hamid12> update
<Dark-Sun> other software
<hamid12> authentication
<hamid12> va status
<Dark-Sun> گفتم که سربرگ وسطی
<Dark-Sun> :)
<hamid12> bebakhshid shod 5
<Dark-Sun> من هم دارم از توزیع مینت بهتون آدرس می‌دم
<Dark-Sun> بخاطر همین ممکنه تومنی ده ریال قرق کنه!
<hamid12> jaei ubutu nemibinam
<hamid12> to update zade ubuntu update
<hamid12> pre release update dare
<hamid12> va
<hamid12> unsupported update
<hamid12> in 2ta tikeshoon zade nashode
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: حمید جان،  گفتم سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> other software
<Dark-Sun> رو بزنین
<Dark-Sun> توی اون سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> لیست مخازن هستن
<Dark-Sun> شما بخونین من بگم کدوم رو باید ویرایش کنین
<hamid12> canonicial partners
<hamid12> ye soal
<hamid12> age update konam
<Dark-Sun> چی؟
<hamid12> meshkelam hal mishe?
<hamid12> ?
<Dark-Sun> آپدیت برای به روز رسانی نرم افزارهایی هستش که الان نصب شدن
<Dark-Sun> شما نیاز دارین نرم افزار رو از یک مخزن دیگه بگیرین.
<Dark-Sun> فقط کانونیکال رو داره؟
<Dark-Sun> صبر کنین من ببینم
<hamid12> independentam dare
<hamid12> az harkodom ina 2ta dare
<hamid12> ke yekishoon (source code) dare
<Dark-Sun> hamid12: حمید جان این لینک رو ببینین بهتر توضیح داده
<Dark-Sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> az dastam shaki shodia
<hamid12> gofti in cheghadr khenge?
<Dark-Sun> نه من نه! دوستم شاکی شده!
<Dark-Sun> می‌گه به من کمک کن
<Dark-Sun> حمید کیه؟
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> آخه اونم توی کاناله!
<Dark-Sun> شرمنده حمید جان
<hamid12> khahesh daram azizam
<hamid12> boro be karet beres
<hamid12> ta haminjasham koli lotfidi
<mahdavi_> salam be hame
<mahdavi_> یه نرم افزار فیبتر شکن برای اوبونتو می خوام کسی سراغ داره
<Dark-Sun> من سراغ دارم
<Dark-Sun> jap/jondo
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi_: salam dada
<WhiteCrow1> kjoa
<WhiteCrow1> bia MSG
<WhiteCrow1> mahdavi_:
<Majidjan> سلام.
<Dark-Sun> سلام هموطن
<Majidjan> کسی از سایت forum.ubuntu.ir خبر داره ؟
<Dark-Sun> آشناست. فیلتر شده؟
<Majidjan> مشکلی داره ؟
<Majidjan> نه نمیتونم لاگین کنم
<Dark-Sun> من می‌تونم
<Dark-Sun> بیا یوزر نیم بهت بدم برو بچرخ. سایت جالبی نیست زیاد!
<Dark-Sun> من دنبال فیلم می‌گشتم عضوش شدم!
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Majidjan>  http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php
<Majidjan> این مخصوص اوبونتو است
<Dark-Sun> هووم.. پس اینطور
<Dark-Sun> ۶ تا کاربر بجز منم اونجا هستن
<Dark-Sun> یعنی دارن چیکار می‌کنن؟
<Dark-Sun> :s
<ilius> Dark-Sun: lol, nesfe shabi ham sar be sare mellat mizari
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چیکار کنیم .. بیکاری هم بد دردیه!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> :D
<mahdavi_> ilius: راهشو پیدا کردی خبر بده
<ilius> mahdavi_: rahe chio?
<ilius> forum?
<mahdavi_> راه اون سوالی که Dark-Sun  پرسید
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: من پرسیدم؟
<mahdavi_> چیکار کنیم .. بیکاری هم بد
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سرکارمون گذاشته! ماهی یک ریال
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: ای شیطون
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> داداش سعید هم اومد. کی می‌گفت دوقلو هستن؟
<Dark-Sun> یادم نیست کی بود
<mahdavi_> Dark-Sun: جدی می گم
<mahdavi_> سرکار چیه؟؟!!
<ilius1> forum.ubuntu.ir moshkel dare
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: خب شما تشویق کنین منم داستان تعریف می‌کنم واستون
<ilius1> error 504
<ilius1> vali forum.ubuntu-ir.org okay hast
<Dark-Sun> واسه من که باز می‌شه.
<mahdavi_> Dark-Sun:امروز  یه کار جالب کردم
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: چی؟ تعریف کن
<mahdavi_> Dark-Sun: از ابونتو 8.10 به اوبونتو 10.10 آ\گرید کردم
<ilius> mahdavi_: dc shodam, chizi gofti? rahe chio?
<Dark-Sun> راه اینکه «چیکار کنیم»
<mahdavi_> ilius: Dark-Sun برات می گه
<Dark-Sun> که من پرسیدم سعید
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: جهش بزرگی بوده. الان چه حسی داری؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<mahdavi_> سریع تر از 8.10 کار می کنه
<Dark-Sun> ولی اگه از هشت و چهار آپگرید می‌کردی رکورد خوبی می‌شد! شنیدی می‌گن از این ال تی اس تا اون یکی فرجه!
<ilius> mahdavi_: oooh, man az 8.10 ye dafe be 10.04  swich kardam, fekr nemikardam az man badtar bashw
<mahdavi_> فاصله دو تاش ۲ ساله
<Dark-Sun> mahdavi_: هووم.. راست می‌گی
<Dark-Sun> البته زمان نسبیه!!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ilius> mahdavi_: age hese nasb kardane sal be sal nadari, mesle man ye arch nasb kon ta akhare omr kheiresho bebini
 * ilius swiched to archlinux, 10 days ago ;)
<Dark-Sun> اون زمان که من آرچ می‌کردم. ناپایداری‌های عجیبی داشت. مخصوصا تو آپدیت‌های بعضی مخازنش.
<Dark-Sun> هنوزم کات ادج کار می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ma ke mesle shoma setare ha ba sorat haye nojumi harekat nemikonim
<ilius> Dark-Sun: nesbiat e zaman ziad baramun tasir nadare
<Dark-Sun> میون این همه ستاره، من یک شهاب بی‌نشونم!
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> :))
<jomjome> salam aziz
<jomjome> :D
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: سلام داداش
<ilius> jomjome: bah bah salam jomjome
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: چقدر لاغر  شدی!
<ilius> lol
<jomjome> i need help
<jomjome> i need to use skype to practice farsi
<Dark-Sun> help need jomjome
<jomjome> do you have skype?
<jomjome> are
<WhiteCrow1> jomjome:  yes i have
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<jomjome> WhiteCrow1, :D
<ilius> jomjome: hmmm, sorry, i have never used it
<jomjome> oh
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: i hate it, btw :)
<jomjome> yes, i hate it too
<jomjome> but it is useful
 * Dark-Sun loves open source 
<WhiteCrow1> jomjome: use voice in gtallk
<jomjome> hm hm
<jomjome> i haven't tried
<Dark-Sun> یعنی راستش پورتش رو بستن رومون!
<Dark-Sun> منم شاکی شدم! وگرنه اپن سورس کیلو چنده!!!!
<WhiteCrow1> jomjome: set gtallk inside  pidgin and use it
<jomjome> ok =)
 * WhiteCrow1 EN esh baghali e
<WhiteCrow1> jomjome: MSG
<ilius> Dark-Sun: skype ke sahle, engar swf ro ham daran filter mikonan
<ilius> Dark-Sun: albate vase man swf baze
<Dark-Sun> ilius: اینجوری پیش بره اینترنت هم می بندن
<Dark-Sun> تبیان می‌شه اینترنت ملی!!
<Dark-Sun> نصف اینترنت رو خودی‌ها بستن. مابقیش‌ رو هم اونوری ها بستن
<WhiteCrow1> net e meli in jor ham ke u fek mikoni ni khob e Dark-Sun
<ilius> really
<Dark-Sun> به قول شاعر تا وی پی ان هست، زندگی باید کرد!
 * the-light hamatun shenasaei shodin
<Dark-Sun> من نبودم
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: khodesh bod khodesh bod
<Dark-Sun> آقا به جون بچم من خودم طرفدار تبیان هستم
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun:  lot dadam
<Dark-Sun> یوز هم دارم
<Dark-Sun> کامنت می‌دم هر هفته
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خوبه
<Dark-Sun> وقتش رو بیشتر کنین بهتر هم می‌شه
<the-light> in Dark-Sun leader e aslie :))
<Dark-Sun> the-light: احسان تو دوست من بودی
<Dark-Sun> من داشتم شوخی می‌کردم
<ilius> the-light: man director am
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: chakhan nakon khodet bodi ke in harf ha ro be bax yad dadi
<Dark-Sun> من می‌خواستم ببینم جمجمه جزو بنیاد اپن سورس هست یا نه!
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: bego kisti chisiti bego ba ilius ham dasti ta azad shi
<Dark-Sun> بنیاد شیطانی سورس
<WhiteCrow1> the-light:  ham ma ro nega ma midonom kar kar e in ilius e in gol khorde Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> بله. من در این بنیاد عضو بودم
<ilius> the-light: jomjome ham az un vare ab support emun mikone
<Dark-Sun> سعی داشتن براندازی انجام بدن
<Dark-Sun> از توی لینوکس داشتن سورس می‌گذاشتن دم دست بچه‌های مردم
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: shoma ghose nakhor yare ma midonom
<the-light> bali az aval in daste amrica o ENG khabis dar pase in jarian peyda bud!
<Dark-Sun> نروژ هم بود
<Dark-Sun> ما از سازمان جاسوسیشون پول می‌گرفتیم
<Dark-Sun> یک شخصی به اسم لینوس بود. پول می‌داد
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: de bogo dg in ilius ham on ja bod dg
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Dark-Sun> از امریکا حمایت می‌کرد ما رو
<Dark-Sun> ایلیوس؟ نه همین اواخر اومده بود. می‌خواست بمب گذاری انتحاری شرکت کنه!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<the-light> aoon RMS e ke amricast Dark-Sun :))
<Dark-Sun> می‌گفت بمب اتم بهم وصل کنین!!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light:  didi kar kar e in ilius e ma midonestooooom
<ilius> lol
<WhiteCrow1> ilius:  chi dari begi ham ma 10 ta shahed darom bian shadat bedan
<Dark-Sun> RMS
<Dark-Sun> رمز بود!
<Dark-Sun> Renew Main State!
<Dark-Sun> می‌خواستن ایران رو ایالت امریکا کنن!
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: aslan khub kari kardam! chikar mikhay bokoni
<WhiteCrow1> haaaaaaaaa
<Dark-Sun> :D
<the-light> ilius: mobile o laptop eto tahvil bede boro dakhel :D
<ilius> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید جون به وکیلت زنگ می‌زنم
<Dark-Sun> خدا جفتتون رو رحمت کنه!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: ya 100000000$ be hesab am variz mikoni ha midom dast e in the-light halet ro begire
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: = shokofe
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<ilius> deheki
<Dark-Sun> the-light: اون باتوم چیه دستت احسان؟
<Dark-Sun> :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: felan in Dark-Sun ro bekesh zire ab ke zang nazane ta bad!
<ilius> ba jet e shakhsi dar miram
<Dark-Sun> من که اعتراف کردم!
<Dark-Sun> الفرار...
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: babai bia on kenar bet shokolat bedam karet darom
<ilius> nesfe shabi khub sherr o ver mibafin ha
<Dark-Sun> این چرا لهجه‌اش عوض شد؟؟!!!!!
<ilius> *im
<Dark-Sun> فیلم ترسناک شد!
<WhiteCrow1> :-D
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: asarat e bikhabi e
<ilius> really
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: nAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ilius> ha?
<WhiteCrow1> ilius: ha ?
<Dark-Sun> چی می‌گه؟
<ilius> :D
<the-light> migam in tabe LFS chie hame jaro gerefte jadidan?
<WhiteCrow1> kiaaaaaaaa kiaaaaaaaaaa kiaaaaaaaaa chi kiaaaaaaaaaa chera ba man in kar ro mikonid chera man ro to in moghiat mizarid kiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * ilius akhiran animation e Dispicable Me ro did
<Dark-Sun> the-light: آره؟
<Dark-Sun> آدم رو سگ بگیره، جو نگیره
<Dark-Sun> :))
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: matalak endakhti
<WhiteCrow1> :-/
<Dark-Sun> ilius: هنوز ادامه داره این؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: chi?
<the-light> Dark-Sun: na akhe harki bahash 1 chizi az aval nasb karde, badesh midooni che tavahomi gerefte?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: همون سریاله که قسمت آخرش رو دیدی
<ilius> Dark-Sun: serial nist ke
<Dark-Sun> من چند وقت پیش یک قسمت‌هایش رو دیدم. زیاد خوشم نیومد
<Dark-Sun> the-light: نه چی؟
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: man raftam khone babam harfi bod bia on ja
<the-light> Dark-Sun: inke 1 distro jadid khalgh karde :D
 * WhiteCrow1 bax bye
<Dark-Sun> کلاغ سفیده رفت
<Dark-Sun> the-light: توهم چی گرفته احسان؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: goftam ke!
<Dark-Sun> the-light: آهان. الان گرفتم
<Dark-Sun> بله.
<the-light> Dark-Sun: hala kholase age mikhay farda: Dark-Sun-OS ro bedi ... ;)
<Dark-Sun> تا وقتی انجامش ندادم نمی‌تونم نظری بدم
<Dark-Sun> نه او اس قدیمی شده
<Dark-Sun> شرکتی می‌زنم به اسم
<Dark-Sun> ali soft!
<Dark-Sun> توزیع
<ilius1> :-/
 * ilius1 ilius
<Dark-Sun> DS
<Dark-Sun> گور بابای
<Dark-Sun> damn small
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چی شد سعید؟ چرا ناراحت شدی. اینترنت ایرانه
<ilius> hichi
<Dark-Sun> اینترنت ایران جایز الدی سی است
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> gprs e
<Dark-Sun> oh sh!t
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ilius> ba gushi umadam
<Dark-Sun> خوش اومدی
<ilius> :D
<ilius> khabetun nemiad?
 * ilius yeki nist be khodesh bege
 * the-light time to say goodbye :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: می‌خوای بری؟
<Dark-Sun> the-light: امشب رو اینجا بمون. واسه رفتن خیلی دیره
<Dark-Sun> :o
<ilius> the-light: goodsay bye
<the-light> Dark-Sun: ok id imo mizaram bashe, say kon hackam koni, sobh log karato behem bede
<Dark-Sun> the-light: نه. بابا منم دیگه دارم باتری خالی می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> منتظرم سعید بره. کرکره رو بکشم پایین.
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> اینجا رو هم فردا تی می‌کشم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: kelid ro bede man boro
<Dark-Sun> ilius: بیا. یکی واست زدم. راستی یادم رفت بهت بدم
<Dark-Sun> ها ها! زودتر از اونی که فکر می‌کردم بوت شد!
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم پاورش هم سوزوندم
<Dark-Sun> ها ها من چه هکر بزرگی بودم!
<Dark-Sun> امیدوارم فردا لوگ امشب رو نخونه!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ilius> Dark-Sun: arch e?
<jomjome> ilius, microphone dari?
<Dark-Sun> من نه. مینت هستم. ایسادورای مهربون
<ilius> jomjome: hmm, are
<jomjome> ilius, gmailet chiye?
<ilius> jomjome: ba mobile umadam vali, gprs
<ilius> jomjome: pidgin va gprs
<jomjome> nice
<ilius> jomjome: saeed.gnu@gmail
<ilius> jomjome: low-speed internet :(
 * ilius hanuz vase home account wireless nagerefte
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم. خواب بر من چیره گشته...
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
<ilius> Dark-Sun: SIGBYE
 * Dark-Sun is sending LOVETERM...
<Dark-Sun> :D
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
<jomjome> ilius, hmm, but we can still speak on google talk, no?
<ilius> jomjome: maybe, lemme add my google to podgin
<jomjome> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-10
 * ahmadhesni khebesh miad sobh be kheyr va bye :D 
<calabros> salam
<calabros> hishki nis?
<the-light> mesle inke shoma inja tanha hastin :)
<calabros> are.. hame raftan lala
<Guest19670> salam
<Guest19670> salam
<Guest19670> kesi hast soale mano javab bedeh
<alabd> salam on aleikom , kasi tajrobe estefade az EDGE irancell tuye linux ro dashte  ?
<alabd> ba wvdial vasl shodam be internet EDGE irancell az tarighe gushi sony va usb ... ama soratesh mesle hamon gprs e ....wvdial ta che soraty ro support mikone ?
<apple> how can i connect to internet via dialup modem
<soroush> apple: to linux bi xialesh sho
<soroush> chon age driveresho naxari bayad ba sorate 14kb/s kar koni
<soroush> baste be nov'e modemet dare
<soroush> apple: nov'e modemeto be hamrahe ye ebarat mesle 'ubuntu OR Linux dailup connection' jostoju kon
<soroush> vali man be jaye to budam bixial mishodam con be darde saresh nemiarze apple
<apple> iani ie rahi ke ie dial up connection besazam aslan tu ubuntu vojod nadare
<apple> chi shod?
<chalist> سلام
<chalist> روز همگی خوش
<everplays> salaam bar haj mohammad-e chalist :) chetorati haji?
<everplays> invara!
<chalist> به به
<chalist> دادای عزیزم
<chalist> خوووووووووووووبی؟
<chalist> راستش به مشکل بر خوردم
<chalist> gdm
<chalist> نصب کردم
<chalist> الان تو لاگین اسکرین
<chalist> فقط می تونم فارسی تایپ کنم
<chalist> دیگه نمی تونم لاگین کنم
<chalist> نمی دونم چی کار کنم
<chalist> :))
<chalist> خواستم بینم از دوستان کسی می تونه کمک کنه یا دوباره لینوکس نصب کنم
<chalist> :P
<chalist> kasi payame mano nemibine?
<maghi> salam
<maghi> salam
<everplays> chalist, lol
<everplays> chalist, khob alaan xorg ro ham conflig koni nemishe?
<chalist> دیگه نتونستم لاگین کنم
<chalist> الان تو ویندوز هستم
<chalist> اینی هم که می گی خوردنیه؟
<chalist> :))
<chalist> برم ور برم باهاش بینم می شه کاری کرد
<chalist> :\
<everplays> ChanServ, ehe! pas chera raft?
 * everplays in tab zadan ham bazi vaghta kar dastesh mide
<irannnnn> hi all
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> ilius: the-light سلام رفقا. عصر جمعه‌ی خوبی براتون آرزو دارم
<Dark-Sun> B)
<the-light> Dark-Sun: salam, inja ke shabe, aoonja zaheran asre :)
<Dark-Sun> :)
<everplays> mage jome shod?
<everplays> holy shit! emrooz jome bood?
<everplays> WTF
<the-light> everplays: bud va gozasht :)
<narcislinux> everplays:  tonesty tala ba Basecamp kar koni ?
<btavakkoli> ZHosseini: haminja beporsid !
<everplays> narcislinux, aslan nemidoonam chie :)
<narcislinux> everplays:  khob mese remember the milk vali poliye
<everplays> narcislinux, na. man tahala az in estefade nakardam. fekr konam arash estefade karde bood ke too IRC peydash nemishe :)
<narcislinux> everplays: nagofte bod emkanatesh chejoran ? yani kheyli ba remember the milk fargh dare ?
<everplays> narcislinux, ta jayi ke yadame migoft kheyli kheyli az RTM behtar-e
<narcislinux> everplays: hmmm tq
<everplays> dar haddi ke migoft nemitoone ba RTM kar kone va mikhast dobare charge kone basecamp ro
<narcislinux> ajab
<Dark-Sun> می‌گم ویکی رو دیدین؟
<Dark-Sun> اصلا صفحه‌ای داره که بشه ویرایشش کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> شاید یکی قصد صلاح داشته باشه.
<Dark-Sun> مقام مسئولش کیه؟
<narcislinux> Dark-Sun: chi ?
<Dark-Sun> wiki.ubuntu.ir
<Dark-Sun> or wiki.ubuntu-ir.org
<Dark-Sun> هیچ مقاله‌ای رو نمی‌شه ویرایش کرد
<narcislinux> narcislinux:  wiki ubuntu ro migid ?
<Dark-Sun> narcislinux: بله.
<narcislinux> Dark-Sun: khob ozv hastid ?
<Dark-Sun> narcislinux: نمی‌دونستم لوگین جدا داره
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> یعنی یادم رفته بود! از بس که فعالم!!!
<narcislinux> Dark-Sun:  yes log inesh jodast
<narcislinux> np
<Dark-Sun> ویکی هم انگار ایراد داره. هر ذخیره رو باید دوباره بزنم. یک بار سرور خطا می‌ده. بار دوم درست می‌شه
<everplays> Dark-Sun, rastesh ro begoo, chi karesh kardi?
<Dark-Sun> everplays: خب اطلاعات بعضی کاربرا به نظرم درست نبود..
<Dark-Sun> اصلاحشون کردم
<Dark-Sun> می‌دونین؟ مگه می‌شه آدم روی پنج تا پروژه اپن سورس کار کرده باشه؟!!
<Dark-Sun> حالا گیریم کار کرده باشه! نباید بگه!
<Dark-Sun> ریا می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> :)
<everplays> lol
<Dark-Sun> الان آمار بازیدید ویکی رفت بالا! هووو
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> حسن حبیبی کیه؟
<Dark-Sun> صفحه‌اش اشکال داشت!
 * Dark-Sun faghat roye safahate shakhsi kar mikone...
<narcislinux> Dark-Sun:  lol chikar be etelate karbara darid ajab
<Dark-Sun> فکر می‌کنین واسه چی اومدم تو اپن سورس؟ واسه همین کارا! اپن سورس یعنی همه چی آزاده!
<Dark-Sun> هووو هووو...
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> صفحه‌ی علی طاریحی رو هم باید عوض کنم. بهش نمیاد سنش اینقدر زیاد باشه
<narcislinux> Dark-Sun: ok be safhe man faghat dast nazan chon mojavezesh close
 * narcislinux mire bebine wiki che khabare 
<Dark-Sun> narcislinux: شما که صفحه‌ای ندارین!
<Dark-Sun> اووپس!‌فکر کنم پاک شده!
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> ok
 * everplays dare fekr mikone pak shode ya Dark-Sun pak karde /cc narcislinux 
<Dark-Sun> :"
<Dark-Sun> من نبودم! خب دیگه باید برم!!!!
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم از فردا یوزرم پاک بشه!!
<Dark-Sun> اگه من رو ندیدن توی ویکی فدورا هستم!
<everplays> hehe
<narcislinux> lol
 * everplays takid mikone ke fedora ro eshghast
 * narcislinux dare fek mikone manzoresh ine wiki fedora dar khatare 
<Dark-Sun> هووم.. بد شد! الان بهشون خبر می‌دن
<Dark-Sun> خب شایدم رفت آرچ
<Dark-Sun> کل اپن سورس در خطره!!!
<Dark-Sun> :D
 * everplays arch oder Pilzbefall
 * the-light heyf hasan online nist :D
 * Dark-Sun goes for dinner...
 * narcislinux ye tokte fahmid
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5:  guess who's back
<Dark-Sun> :)
<rusell__> salam bar hame
<rusell__> salam barsam
<narcislinux> rusell__:  benevis be va kelide tab ra bezan
<rusell__> nafahmidam
<rusell__> tekrar kun please
<narcislinux> rusell__:  benevis "be" va kelide tab ra bezan
<rusell__> Bersam,
<rusell__> bara chy?
<Bersam> rusell__: سلام
<narcislinux> rusell__:  baraye hamin :)
<rusell__> salam
<Bersam> rusell__: این کار رو که بکنی این جا به من اخطار می‌ده که یک نفر تو رو پینگ کرده و من می‌ام و می‌بینم :)
<rusell__> famidam
<rusell__> azz koja hasty Bersam
<Bersam> rusell__: از ایران! :)
<Bersam> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rusell__> man dar italia hastam
<rusell__> ama az esfahan myam
<rusell__> shoma
<rusell__> ?
<Hamoon> salam
<Hamoon> kasi nist maro rahnamayi kone
<Dark-Sun> من نبودم!
<Dark-Sun> چه عجله‌ای داشت!
<Dark-Sun> خب بالاخره تمام شد
<Dark-Sun> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Servers/FTP
<narcislinux> shab khosh
<bmoqimi> Dark-Sun: man kojam robate akhe ?
<Dark-Sun> bmoqimi: سرعت تایپت بالاست دیگه
<Dark-Sun> بگذار ببینم
<Dark-Sun> هووم...
<Dark-Sun> bmoqimi: سیستم عاملت هم لینوکسه
<Dark-Sun> bmoqimi: هووم.. این کلاه هم بهت نمی‌یاد.
<Dark-Sun> شبیه ربات‌ها نیست ها
<Dark-Sun> ولی خب همینجوری می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> بهت نمی‌یاد
<bmoqimi> Dark-Sun: ye mah pish amadi yeho gofti to ke robati
<Dark-Sun> bmoqimi: یک ماه پیش بودی
<Dark-Sun> یادت نیست!٬
<Dark-Sun> من یادمه قشنگ
<Dark-Sun> :)
<bmoqimi> Dark-Sun: kholase ke esme maro badnam kardi ha :D:D:D
 * Dark-Sun : hame robat hastan, mage in k khalafesh sabet beshe B)
<Dark-Sun> ubuntulog: مخصوصا تو! تو هم رباتی
<Dark-Sun> n4v4r3d: تو هم رباتی
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> جوسی هم رباته!
<Dark-Sun> jussi: bot?
<n4v4r3d> Dark-Sun: na man mini robotam :D
<Dark-Sun> n4v4r3d: ای شیطون! من  دیدم هیچی نمی‌گی
<Dark-Sun> :))
<n4v4r3d> Dark-Sun: az sohbathaye asatid darim lezat mibarim
<n4v4r3d> ;)
<alabd> salam on aleikom , kasi tajrobe estefade az gprs/edge irancell ro ruye linux dashte ?
<Dark-Sun> من ندارم
<ahmadhesni> alabd: Salam, mikhay ba gprs gooshit to pc be internet vasl beshi?
 * ahmadhesni inke raft :-D
<ahmadhesni> alabd: Salam, mikhay ba gprs gooshit to pc be internet vasl beshi?
<alabd> ahmadhesni: bale shodam shoma tajrobe in kar ro dashtid akhiran ?ba gushi ya modem usb ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: ba gooshi vasl shodam, chand rooz pish
<alabd> ahmadhesni:  gprs ya EDGE ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: gprs
<alabd> mitunam beporsam gushiton chi bud ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: w810
<alabd> wait
<alabd> ahmadhesni:  sorate downloadeton chand bood hodudan ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: motaghayer bood, az 1K ta 7,8
<alabd> ahmadhesni: be che tarighe gushi ro vasl kardid be linux ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: cable or bluetooth, connection.
<alabd> ahmadhesni:  gushi shoma EDGE ham support mikone va ehtemalan vaghty vasle gprs mishid balae anten ye harfe E hast bale ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: are, in EDGE chi hast?!
<alabd> EDGE mesle inke hanooz rasman ah nayoftade ama soratesh baraye gushi shoma ta 236 kbit/s support mishe
<alabd> va male bande hamhamintor
<alabd> ama nemidunam chera sorat zire 10 hast ...
<alabd> shoma kei vasl shodid ?
<ahmadhesni> alabd: 5 or 6 rooz pish.  bayad chand bashe? man ziad azash estefade nemikonam.
<the-light> bastegi be anten dehi e gprs dakhele jaei ke hastin ham dare
<aliva> Dark-Sun: how do you do?
<Dark-Sun> aliva: سلام. شکر خدا. دعا بارون
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGKILL...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-11
<babak> salam
<babak> irani kasi hast?
<hamid12> hi everybody
<hamid12> bacheha yeki komakam kone khaheshan
<hamid12> paye margo zendegi ke na
<hamid12> vali paye yeseri filaye mohemam vasate
<hamid12> ubuntu 10.10 daram
<hamid12> alan roshan kardam
<hamid12> bala nemiad
<hamid12> (initramfs)  ino mide
<hamid12> ki midoone che karesh konam?
<hamid12> yeki komakam kone
<hamid12> looooooooooooooooooootfan
<hamid12> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<the-light> kernel o update kardin?
<hamid12> na hichio update nakardam
<hamid12> alan roshan kardam didam bala nemiad
<hamid12> (initramfs)  ino mide
<the-light> ajab! initramfs bikhodi beham nemirize.
<hamid12> vala che arz konam
<hamid12> hala ke rikht mesle inke
<hamid12> ye karish kon jane bachat
<the-light> error kamel o bedin
<hamid12> faghat to safe hamino minevise
<the-light> recivery mode ham hamintore?
<the-light> recovery*
<hamid12> bale oonja ham hamintor mishe
<ilius> hamid12: live cd dari?
<hamid12> live cd chie
<hamid12> man faghat ye cd ubuntu daram
<hamid12> fekr nakonam live bashe
<ilius> hamid12: bezar boot kon
<hamid12> khob?
<alireza> agha salam
<alireza> man be komak niyaz daram
<ilius> hamid12: boot shodi behet migam
<ilius> !ask | alireza
<lubotu3> alireza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alireza> alan mikham driver vga nasb konam vali mige bayad az mohite gerafiki kharej sham chetor mitoonam?
<ilius> alireza: nvidia?
<alireza> y g 210
<ilius> alireza: System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver
<alireza> driver gereftan file .run hast faghat mige bayad az X estefade nakoni mogheye nasbe driver
<ilius> alireza: .run ro velesh kon
<alireza> too administration hardware driver nist faghat addistional driver hast
<ilius> alireza: driver e khode ubuntu ro nasb kon
<hamid12> hala che konam?
<ilius> hamid12: live umad bala?
<ilius> hamid12: Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<alireza> oonja ham ye error mide
<ilius> alireza: che errori?
<alireza> aya rahi nist ke faghat varede khatte farman besham? mesle Safe Mode with Command Prompt dar windows?
<ilius> alireza: chera
<alireza> alan miram error ro minevisam
<ilius> alireza: vali un .run dardesar dare
<ilius> alireza: anyway, Alt+Ctrl+F1 -> login -> sudo -i -> telinit 3 -> sh ....NVIDIA.run
<alireza> ok man alan too additional drivers hastam avval ye chizi dl mikone akhar error mide
<alireza> ok ty alan test mikonam bar migardam mamnoon
<ilius> alireza: nemituni bargardi
<ilius> alireza: gerafik mipare
<alireza> eh yani bayad restar konam?
<ilius> alireza: bayad bezani "gdm" bezani
<alireza> bad miyad to gui?
<ilius> alireza: hame panjere ha ro beband, baad un karo bokon, akharesh bezan "gdm"
<alireza> ok ty
<ilius> hamid12: chi shod?
<hamid12> nagofti che karesh konam dige?
<hamid12> balad nistam
<hamid12> cd bezaram boot konam?
<ilius> hamid12: are dige
<ilius> hamid12: cd ubuntu bezar boot kon. bad behet migam
<ilius> Bersam: mage az ye systeme dige chat nemikoni?
<Bersam> ilius: پینگ اشتباهی؟
<ilius> hamid12: ^
<ilius> Bersam: sorry :-D
<Bersam> ilius: np :D تا بشه از این پینگ اشتباهی ها :D
<ilius> Bersam: :)
<ilius> h -> b  [Tab]
<ilius> hamid12: ba live boot kon, terminal baz kon beza "sudo -i" va badesh "fsck /dev/sdaX" ke X shomare partition e ubuntu hast
<hamid12> ok
<hamid12> vasta ta biad
<hamid12> mizanam
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
 * Dark-Sun raises exception (in programming mode)...
<ilius> Dark-Sun: سلام
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلاااااااااام آقا سعید گل
 * ilius handles Dark-Sun's exception
 * Dark-Sun _fatal error: love stack overflow, cpu halted.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> akharesh nafahmidim in TrueCrypt, free software hast ya na :-/
<the-light> ilius: dakhel ubuntu check disk bekhad sda, minivise initramfs? :)
<ilius> the-light: hmmm, age automatic natune fix kone momkene
<ilius> the-light: ehtemal e dige i hast?
<ilius> erroresh ro ham nagoft
<the-light> ilius: ajab, nadide budam hamchin chizi ro, mamoolan khode initramfs kharab beshe bayad hamchin chizi bege
<ilius> age natune mount kone, shayad ehelle ramdisk ro biare
<ilius> the-light: man didam fekr konam, albate kheili vaght pish
<ilius> *shell e
<the-light> ilius: jadid bud beharhal, mamoolan mige sda ro chek kon ya mige nemitoone mount kone :)
<ilius> the-light: khob error mide nemitunam mount konam baad varede shell e initramdisk mishe ke prompt esh (ramdisk) hast fekr konam
<ilius> the-light: in error ro negah nakarde, faghat prompt ro negah karde
<ilius> the-light: alanam malum nist koja raft
<the-light> ilius: aha pas prompt e sh bude, na error ok :)
<nkh> Salam
<nkh> Kasi Inja PERL balade?!
<nkh> :-/
<Dark-Sun> منم دارم یاد می‌گیرم
<Dark-Sun> زبون کثیفیه!
<nkh> Man too Ta'Rife Ye Array e 2 Bo'Di ke meghdar avalie dashte bashe moondam !
<Dark-Sun> :))
<nkh> :))
<nkh> Are !
<nkh> حالا بلدی ؟
<nkh> آرایه دو بعدی با مقدار اولیه !
<Dark-Sun> http://www.perl.org/books/beginning-perl/
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Albate MoshKelam ine Ke mikham ye $n=5 dashte basham , bad nxn dorost konam ! Sare in be moshkel mikhorm !
<nixoeen> nkh: Bejaye Perl beshin Python yad begir
<ilius> nixoeen += 1
<nkh> nixoeen: Bale ! in Perl Proje DarseMone MoteAsefanE ! :((
<nkh> Dark-Sun: mitooni in karo bokoni ?! :-/
<Dark-Sun> اون لینک کمک می‌کنه.
<ilius> nkh: chetori mikhay ye array e N dar N ro yek ja meghdar bedi?
<ilius> nkh: bayad tu ye halghe meghdar bedi dige
<nkh> ilius: Yani hamash sefr beshe
<ilius> nkh: declaration e nedadarn zaban haye scripti
<nkh> E!
<nkh> pas in chie
<nkh> @matrix = ( [3, 4, 10],               [2, 7, 12],               [0, 3, 4],               [6, 5, 9],            );
<ilius> nkh: ye array e khali besaz, tu 2 halgheye tu dar tu, behesh meghdar bede
<ilius> nkh: un mishe initialization
<ilius> nkh: na decleration
<ilius> nkh: hich ja size barash moshakhas nemikoni
<nkh> ilius: Sorry in ! :
<nkh> use strict;
<nkh> use Data::Dumper;
<nkh> my @frame_events = ([(1) x 10], [(1) x 10]);
<nkh> print "$frame_events[1][1]\n";
<ilius> nkh: array ha dynamic-sized hastan
<nkh> humm....
<ilius> nkh: albate man perl balad nistam
<nkh> sorry jaye khate akhr : print Dumper(\@frame_events);
<nkh> in kar mikone alan
<ilius> nkh: vali motmaenam bayad tu 2 halgheye tu dar tu, bayad behesh meghdar bedi
<nkh> mikham jaye 10 , ye $n bezaram ! nemiFahme :|
<nkh> ok tnx :)
<ilius> nkh: albate age hamash sefr hastan bedune halghe ham bayad beshe
<ilius> nkh: my @frame_events = ([(1) x $n], [(1) x $n]);
<ilius> nkh: kar nemikone?
<nkh> ilius: balash $n=5 ro mige global variable n needs explicit package name
<ilius> nkh: my $n=5;
<ilius> nkh: hame ja "my" bezar vase variable haye local
<nkh> ilius:  bow yes , local bad bashe :-?
<ilius> nkh: are
<ilius> nkh: mage inke ye chizi import koni "import strict" ya ye hamchin chizi
<ilius> nkh: daghigh yadam nist
<ilius> nkh: aha, "use strict;" ro nazari
<nkh> ilius: ahan :)
<nkh> ilius: bebin in chi kar mikone ?! $value{3}{4}{6}=4; too IRC pel porsidam yeki goft I'd use $value{3}{4}{6}=$somevalue;
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> ilius:  chera ino mide ? Useless use of hash element in void context at ....
<nkh> :-/
<ilius> nkh: nemidunam
<ilius> nkh: beshin toturial esh ro bekhun
<nkh> ilius: tutorial e chi akhe , hamoon site ro migi ?
 * Dark-Sun http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/Perl/start.html
<ilius> nkh: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=perl+tutorial+filetype%3Apdf&btnG=Suche
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خداییش شبیه اسپاگتیه ها :-D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: write-only language
<Dark-Sun> fun-only language :))
<ilius> Dark-Sun: یکی این یکی فرترن
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خیلی منظم هستن
<ilius> :-D
<Dark-Sun> منظم!!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<hamed_t> salam be hameh
<zahra_> hi
<zahra_> man dar zamineye nasbe ye narm afzar toye ubuntu moshkel daram
<zahra_> kasi mitone be men komak kone?
<AliTarihi> اگه سوالی دارید مطرح کنید. اینجا سوالات رو همه می بینن و اگه بتونن جواب می دن :)
<zahra_> eseme narm afzare man xcrysden ast
<zahra_> man mikham in ro roye uvuntu 10.04 nasb konam
<zahra_> vali  natonestam
<AliTarihi> ظاهرا یه برنامه تخصصی هست
<AliTarihi> توی زمینه ساختار مولکولها یا یه همچین چیزی
<zahra_> are
<AliTarihi> اگه لینوکس ۳۲ بیتی دارید،‌به نظر میاد که باینریش هست
<AliTarihi> http://www.xcrysden.org/download/xc-1.4.1bin-linuxPC-static.tar.gz <-
<zahra_> are ubuntui ke nasb kardam 32 biti ye
<AliTarihi> ولی به نظر نسخه اش قدیمی میاد
<AliTarihi> برنامه رو می گم
<AliTarihi> ۲۰۰۷ هست
<zahra_> man noskhe ye jadid taresh ro dam
<zahra_> mikam ono nasb konam
<zahra_> az toye hamon site ham download kardam
<AliTarihi> لینکی هست؟
<AliTarihi> ۱.۶؟
<zahra_> http://www.xcrysden.org/download/xc-1.5.17-linux_x86-semishared.tar.gz
<AliTarihi> دیدمش
<AliTarihi> به نظر tcl8.5 tk8.5 libgl
<AliTarihi> اینا رو می خواد
<zahra_> bayad chi kar konam?
<AliTarihi> libglu3
<AliTarihi> اینا رو نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم اینا باشه
<zahra_> khob ina ro che jori mitonam nasb konam?
<AliTarihi> !install
<lubotu3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<AliTarihi> با
<AliTarihi> سیناپتیک نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> synaptics
<AliTarihi> !synaptics
<lubotu3> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
 * AliTarihi از این بات لوبوتوی۳ تعجب می کنه همه لینکاش قاتیه!
<AliTarihi> zahra_: با نرم افزار سیناپتیک نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> برنامه ای هست که بسته ها رو نصب می کنه
<AliTarihi> توی انجمن فارسی اوبونتو، روش استفاده اش هست :)
<AliTarihi> و بحث نصب :)
<AliTarihi> zahra_: بازش کردید توش
<AliTarihi> Readme
<AliTarihi> یا INSTALL
<AliTarihi> نداره؟
<AliTarihi> معمولا اینا یه همچین فایلی دارن که میگه چی باید نصب باشه
<AliTarihi> با اون میشه فهمید چطوری باید اجراش کرد :)
<zahra_> avalesh bayad bezanim ./xcconfigure
<zahra_> bad az on ./brashrc dare ke on moshke ro ijad karde fekr konam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi>  ./configure or ./xcconfigure ?
<AliTarihi> اون دومی چه مشکلی ایجاد کرده؟
<zahra_> alan migam har marhale chi mige
<AliTarihi> از paste.ubuntu.com
<AliTarihi> استفاده کنید واسه خروجی
<AliTarihi> که اینجا شلوغ نشه وبشه همه خروجی رو یه جا دید :)
<zahra_> toye paste.ubuntu.com bayad chi kar konam?
<zahra_> bayad maatalebo onja paste konam?
<AliTarihi> خروجی رو قرار بدید و
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> ولینکی که مید ه اینجا بذارید
<AliTarihi> اگه البته خروجی جند خطی یا بلند هست
<zahra_> link nadad
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542347/plain/
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542349/plain/
<AliTarihi> لازمه اسم و مطلب وارد بشه . مهم نیست اسم چی باشه
<AliTarihi> اون صفحه بعدی که هست
<AliTarihi> لینک خود صفحه
<AliTarihi> که بالا توی مروگر وب هست
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542349/
<AliTarihi> که میشه http://paste.ubuntu.com/542349
<zahra_> pas hala man marhale be marhale miram linkesh ro mifrestam
<AliTarihi> این فایل  bashrc
<AliTarihi>  .bashrc
<AliTarihi> رو باید ویرایش کنید
<AliTarihi> Alt + f2 > gedit ~/.bashrc
<AliTarihi> که اون فایل باز بشه
<AliTarihi> اخرش اون قسمتی که گفته رو قرار بدید
<zahra_> khob nemidonam kojast?
<AliTarihi> همون چیزی که گفتم بزنید
<AliTarihi> اول
<AliTarihi> alt + f2
<AliTarihi> برای اجرا
<AliTarihi> بعدش
<AliTarihi>  gedit ~/.bashrc
<AliTarihi> که اون فایل رو باز کنه :)
<AliTarihi> بعد اون قسمت رو اگه نداشت بهش اضافه کنید
<zahra_> baz shod
<AliTarihi> اون قسمت رو داره؟
<AliTarihi> قسمتی که اینجاست : http://paste.ubuntu.com/542351/
<AliTarihi> اگه نداره اخرش اضافه کنید
<zahra_> dare ino
<AliTarihi> خب خوبه
<AliTarihi> قدم بعدی
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542352/
<zahra_> ye baste mikhad ke men nadaram
<AliTarihi> بگید ندارید
<AliTarihi> یعنی no
<AliTarihi> خطا نمی گیره
<AliTarihi> من نسخه کوچیکش رو دارم نگاه می کنم اینور
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542353/
<zahra_> ye khata gereft
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> عجیبه
<AliTarihi> این اوبونتو رو شما نصب کردید یا لایو هست؟
<AliTarihi> مشکل از بسته نیست از تنظیمات لینوکسه
<zahra_> chera?
<zahra_> bayad chi kar konam?
<AliTarihi> من الان اجراش کردم
<AliTarihi> لینوکس شما نصب شده یا نه ؟
<zahra_> are nasbe
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> اسم کاربر همین akbarinejad
<AliTarihi> هست؟
<zahra_> are
<AliTarihi> ترمینال رو باز کنید
<AliTarihi> و این دستور رو بزنید و خروجی رو بهم بدید
<AliTarihi> ls -l /home
<zahra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542356/
<AliTarihi> عجیبه
<zahra_> chi?
<AliTarihi> sudo chown akbarinejad /home/akbarinejad -R
<AliTarihi> این دستور رو بزنید
<AliTarihi> اگه رمز خواست
<AliTarihi> رمز خودتون رو بزنید
<zahra_> ye lahze man bayad jai beram
<zahra_> khob bayad chi kar konam
<AliTarihi>  sudo chown akbarinejad /home/akbarinejad -R
<AliTarihi> این رو بزنید توی ترمینال
<AliTarihi> و اگه رمز خواست، رمز خودتون رو بزنید. چیزی نشون نمی ده مثل ستاره و این چیزا
<AliTarihi> بعد که زدید، دوباره اون برنامه XcConfigure
<AliTarihi> رو اجرا کنید و تا اون قدم جلو بیاید. ببینم خروجی چیه :)
<zahra_> zadesh
<zahra_> chown: cannot access `/home/akbarinejad/.gvfs': Permission denied
<AliTarihi> hmm
<AliTarihi> به نظر این کاربر مشکلی داره
<AliTarihi> واسه اینکه کارا راحت بشه، یه کاربر دیگه بسازید
<AliTarihi> البته یه لحظه صبر کنید
<AliTarihi> مطمئن بشم
<AliTarihi> نه مشکلی نداره
<AliTarihi> خب دوباره اجرا کنید اون فایل رو ببینید بازم توی همون قدم خطا می ده یا نه :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا. شب بخیر.
<Dark-Sun> من نبودم!
<AliTarihi> سلام و شب خورشید تاریک به خیر
<AliTarihi> حالا هستی انگار :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: انگار
<Dark-Sun> :))
<AliTarihi> همه چیز انگاره ای از بودن و نبودنه ;)
<Dark-Sun> واو! این یکی فلسفی بود!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<AliTarihi> فرق بودن هر چیزی و نبودنش مثل یک جمله هست با قلمی که دست توست. سرنوشت اون جمله و بودنش فقط و فقط یه لحظه هست :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: احسنت. این از کی بوده؟
<AliTarihi> وقتی نقطه رو بذاری جمله به اخرش می رسه ;)
<AliTarihi> این؟
<AliTarihi> جمله منظورته؟
<Dark-Sun> آره
<AliTarihi> مال خودم. الان به ذهنم رسید :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: بابا ای ول!‌شما هم آره؟
<Dark-Sun> احسنت. خیلی قشنگ بود.
<AliTarihi> ممنون :)
<zahra__> khob on file ro alan toye in user nadaram
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> پس همه چی رو پاک کنید
<AliTarihi> rm .xcrysden
<AliTarihi> rm .xcrysden -rf
<AliTarihi> رو بزنید
<AliTarihi> و بعدش تنظیم رو از اول اجرا کنید
<AliTarihi> ممکنه باگ از برنامه باشه. چون من اینجا اجراش کردم و هیج مشکلی نداشت
<AliTarihi> zahra_: دقیقش اینه: rm ~/.xcryden -rf
<zahra__> asalan az aval file .gz esh ro baz kardam
<AliTarihi> قبول
<AliTarihi> ولی اول اون دستور رو بزنین
<AliTarihi> که تنظیمات قبلی از بین بره
<AliTarihi> اگه می خواین همه چی از اول باشه، بهتره یه کاربر جدید ساخته بشه
<AliTarihi> و توی اون مجدد نصب بشه :)
<zahra__> khob in kar ro ham anjam dadam
<AliTarihi> خب
<AliTarihi> حالا مجدد تنظیمات رو بزنید
<AliTarihi> به اون قدم که رسید خروجی رو ببینم
<AliTarihi> بلکه درست بشه
<zahra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542370/
<zahra__> hala bayad adres badam
<AliTarihi> خب
<AliTarihi> خالی بزنین خودش همون رو انتخاب می کنه
<AliTarihi> مشکلی نداره
<AliTarihi> برای منم همین شد
<zahra__> akhe mikam inja nabashe
<AliTarihi> بهتره همون جای پیش فرض باشه یه بار اجراش کنید
<AliTarihi> بعدش می تونید جاهای دیگه رو تست کنید
<zahra__> ok
<zahra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542373/
<zahra__> error nadad
<AliTarihi> خب
<AliTarihi> قدم بعدی ؟
<zahra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542374/
<AliTarihi> خب مهم نیست این قدم
<AliTarihi> فقط
<AliTarihi> اسم نرم افزارها رو یه جا داشته باشید یه وقتی لازم شد
<AliTarihi> چون نمی دونم چه امکاناتی لازمه
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> بعدش ؟
<zahra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542376/
<AliTarihi> خب
<AliTarihi> اینم چیزی نداشت واسه من
<zahra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542377/
<AliTarihi> خب اینم از این. اگه الان می خواید اجراش کنید توی ترمینال source ~/.bashrc
<AliTarihi> رو بزنید
<AliTarihi> خروجی نداره
<AliTarihi> بعدش از این به بعد برای اجرای برنامه،
<AliTarihi> xcrysden
<AliTarihi> رو باید بزنید
<AliTarihi> بعد از اون دستور اول، اجراش کنید که ببینیم اجرا میشه یا نه
<zahra__> vay mamnonam
<AliTarihi> اجرا شد؟
<zahra__> ma chandin bar anjam dade bodim
<AliTarihi> خب خدا رو شکر :)
<zahra__> vali nashode bod
<AliTarihi> فقط دیگه لازم نیست دوباره تنظیم کنید
<zahra__> kheli lotf kardi
<zahra__> movafagh bashi
<AliTarihi> هر بار از همون ترمینال اجراش کنید
<zahra__> bye
<AliTarihi> خواهش می کنم
<AliTarihi> بدرود
<AliTarihi> :)
<zahra__> merci
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا ویکی دست کیه؟
<AliTarihi> ویکی دست همه هست
<AliTarihi> منظور؟
<Dark-Sun> من تقاضای افزایش سطح دسترسی دارم
<Dark-Sun> می‌خوام یک کارهایی انجام بدم که نمی‌شه.
<AliTarihi> سطوح همه برابره، بعضی صفحه های خاص هست
<AliTarihi> که کسی دسترسی نداره
<AliTarihi> جز مدیران
<Dark-Sun> همون صفحات منظورمه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> چه کاری می خوای بکنی؟
<Dark-Sun> من به این پست و مقام‌ها اهمیتی نمی‌دم
<Dark-Sun> این‌ کاغذ پاره‌ها برای من بی‌ارزش هستن. من می‌خوام خدمت کنم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<AliTarihi> خب در راستای این اقدامت می خوای چی کار کنی؟
<AliTarihi> که نمی تونی
<Dark-Sun> خب بعضی کاربرا صفحه‌های شخصیشون جالب نیست.
<Dark-Sun> مثلا حسن حبیبی.
<Dark-Sun> باید ویرایش بشه!
<Dark-Sun> یا بعضی‌ها دیگه.
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌شه اسم ببرم شاید راضی نباشن
<Dark-Sun> :)
<AliTarihi> خب اینایی که از نظر تو جالب نیست یه جا جمع کن بگو
<Dark-Sun> نه ولی جدای از شوخی
<Dark-Sun> می‌خواستم یک مقاله بدم
<AliTarihi> چون صفحه شخصی، شخصیه :)
<AliTarihi> خب؟
<AliTarihi> مقاله؟
<Dark-Sun> مقاله‌اش راجع به اپن آفیس هستش.
<Dark-Sun> گفتم بگذارم توی بخش مقالات
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌شد.
<AliTarihi> همم
<Dark-Sun> فقط گفته با ما تماس بگیرید!
<AliTarihi> خب آماده کن توی یه صفحه دیگه
<AliTarihi> به مهدی حسن پور بگو که جابجا کنه
<AliTarihi> :)
<Dark-Sun> مهدی؟ نمی‌شناسمش علی آقا
<Dark-Sun> بچه کجاست؟
<AliTarihi> مدیر انجمنه
<AliTarihi> Mehdi
<Dark-Sun> مدیر انجمن و ویکی یکی هستن؟
<AliTarihi> توی انجمن
<AliTarihi> نه شخصش یکی هست
<AliTarihi> کاربرا و این چیزا رو نمی دونم اصلا
<Dark-Sun> اینجوری که تکثر شغل می‌شه. دیوان عدالت اداری در جریان هست؟
<Dark-Sun> :))
<AliTarihi> خیلی ها در جریانن :)
<Dark-Sun> باشه. ببینم مهدی چی می‌گه.
<Dark-Sun> باید باهاش طرح دوستی بریزم!
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> از جمله کاراکترها و صحفه های ویکی و پستهای انجمن
<AliTarihi> پس موفق باشی در طرحت
<Dark-Sun> مراسم مخ‌ زنون داریم امشب
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> پشیمون شدم.
<Dark-Sun> هر کسی خواست بیاد تو وبلاگم بخونه.
<nkh> سلام دوستان !
<nkh> یه اتفاق عجیب !!!!!
<nkh> سیستم رو روشن کردم (لپتاپه )
<nkh> طبق عادت سر کابل شبکه مودم رو هم زدم توش .... خیلی طول کشید از بایوس برسه به گراب
<nkh> بعدش کابل رو کندم و ریست کردم اما این دفعه هم طول کشید
<nkh> حالا سیستم لود شده ، به هاردم شک کردم ...
<nkh> /var/log/message
<nkh> رو چک کردم !
<nkh> فکر کن !! هی مینوشت :‌
<nkh> new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 84
<nkh> دیسک یوتیلیتی رو باز کردم !
<nkh> فکر میکنین چی دیدم ؟!
<Dark-Sun> امضای من!
<Dark-Sun> چون امروز هکت کرم!
<nkh> نزدیک ۱۷ تا دیسک جدید اضافه شده !
<Dark-Sun> کردم*
<Dark-Sun> همش هفده تا؟
<nkh> network device block e !
<nkh> Dark-Sun: کار توئه؟!
<Dark-Sun> هه هه! نباید می‌گفتم!
<Dark-Sun> :))
<nkh> Dark-Sun: چه جوری آخه :دی
<nkh> Dark-Sun: شوخی میکنی یا جدی میگی ؟! :دی
<Dark-Sun> پیش میاد! علم کامپیوتر هم استثناهایی داره.
<nkh> Dark-Sun: آخر کار کیه و چیه این ؟! :دی
<Dark-Sun> حالا می‌خوای چیکار کنی؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: میخوام بفهمم دیگه ، یه چیزی یاد بگیرم این وسط !‌:دی
<Dark-Sun> nkh: وسط؟
<Dark-Sun> یک بار دیگه ریست کن ببین چی می‌شه
<nkh> Dark-Sun: وسط هک جناب عالی !
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم کرنل سراگزوز سوزنده!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: دفعه بعدی شاید نیاد بالا !:دی
<nkh> Dark-Sun: بگذریم که این کارت با قوانین مغایرت داره ها :سوت
<Dark-Sun> خب الان کجایی؟‌ توی ترمینال؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: همین اطراف !
<Dark-Sun> nkh: کدوم قانون؟ قانون مال غربی‌هاست
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :D
<Dark-Sun> لینوکسشونم مال خودشون. ما توزیع خودمون رو داریم.
<nkh> Dark-Sun: اتفاقا امروز در مورد همین چیزا بحث میکردیم ...
<Dark-Sun> nkh: نتیجه‌ای هم داشت؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: آره خیلی وقته حالم از اینا به هم میخوره :اوق
<nkh> : اوق
<nkh> Dark-Sun: تقریبا
<Dark-Sun> nkh: ایشششش حالم به هم خورد!
<Dark-Sun> خب نکنین از این بحث‌ها!
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :))
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم خروجی اینم بگیری بد نباشه. شاید سرنخی بده
<Dark-Sun> dmesg
<nkh> Dark-Sun: حالا جدا کار توئه ؟
<Dark-Sun> nkh: نمی‌دونم امروز روز پرکاری بود. توزیع‌ات چی بود؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Ubuntu :-&
<Dark-Sun> nkh: ده  و چهار یک چند تایی زدم امروز
<Dark-Sun> ده و چهار بود؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Are
<Dark-Sun> nkh: خسته نباشید
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Aval Vasta binam Az chi Soo EstefFade kardy ?! pidgin Ya port Haye Baazam ?! :D
<Dark-Sun> nkh: نه جدا کار من نبوده. حداقل به خودی‌ها نمی‌زنیم
<nkh> :-"
<nkh> Dark-Sun: ZAde o GereftTi be Ma dige Marde HesaBiii :|
<aliva> Dark-Sun: yes! Fuck nkh, he is an asshole
<Dark-Sun> nkh: سر کار گذاشتمت ماهی یک ریال! بدون مزایا
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> aliva: هلو. مای دیر فریند. امروز هاو آر یو پلیز؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: /:)
<Dark-Sun> nkh: ولی دی مسج رو بگیر. شاید کمکی کنه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<nkh> aliva: Ali + Va ;)
<aliva> Ali  + V + a
<aliva> بعله
<aliva> اخ اخ
<nkh> Dark-Sun: HaleSSho Nadaram mikhaStam Yekam EsteRaHat KOnam Emroooz ! DahaNe Aamelesh Saaf ! :D
<aliva> پس اینا تو فدورا selinux گذاستن یه اهدافی داشتن
<Dark-Sun> aliva: اهداف ناسیونالیستی و امپریالیستی
<Dark-Sun> شک نکن!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> دویاره فعالش کردم بیچاره رو
<Dark-Sun> شنیدم سرعت رو پایین میاره علی
<aliva> خیالی نیست
<aliva> واسه
<Dark-Sun> روی دسکتاپ داریش؟ یا سروره؟
<aliva> public_html
<aliva> اذیت می‌کنه
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Yeki TakLife Mano Roshan Kone :-s
<aliva> خونه
<Dark-Sun> nkh: روشن کنه!
<Dark-Sun> nkh: ما هم تماشا می‌کنیم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> الان اطلاعات هارد نخ توی اسناد ویکی لیکس اضافه شد
<Dark-Sun> جزو غنایم جنگیه!
<Dark-Sun> باید به دقت پردازش بشه! بیت به بیت!
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :P
<aliva> نخ این فولدره چیه نصف هاردو گرفته؟
<aliva> اسمش xxx
<aliva> هست
<Dark-Sun> aliva: پاکش کن!
<Dark-Sun> پاکش کن
<Dark-Sun> >:D
<nkh> aliva: :P
<Dark-Sun> aliva: نه صبر کن من بک آپ بگیرم ازش
<Dark-Sun> :)))
<aliva> Dark-Sun: همش تکراری بود به درد نخورد
<nkh> Be etelaetoo beresoonam shoma hich GhaLaty nemiToonin BokoNin :P ;)
<Dark-Sun> aliva: هووم.. من هنوز همش رو ندیدم
<aliva> اون امریکاس که هیچ غلطی نمی‌تونه بکونه. ما هر غلطی خواستیم می‌کنیم
<Dark-Sun> nkh: تایید می‌کنه. امریکا هیچ غلطی نمی‌تواند بکند
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ای ول
<nkh> Dark-Sun: RecursiveLy تایید
<nkh> ;)
<aliva> نخی
<aliva> ببینم شاید پکیجی چیزی نصب کزدی
<nkh> aliva: chedes
<aliva> این داره دیمون هاشو راه می‌ندازه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: لینوکسش کرنل سوزونده فکر کنم
<nkh> aliva: na :-?
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> من که هی می‌گم لینوکس به درد نمی‌خوره
<Dark-Sun> aliva: آره. کرنل‌های جدیدش همه چینی شدن
<Dark-Sun> :)
<aliva> دارکی
<aliva> اون برنامه‌هه بود
<aliva> که جای موشو به دست می‌اورد
<aliva> فکر کنم بتونم با جیتی کی برای گنوم بنویسمش
<Dark-Sun> aliva: هووم.. جای ماوس رو بدست می‌آورد؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Bebinam mitooni vaghean komak koni Ya Kare Khodete Ya harchi Ya chi ?! :-/
<Dark-Sun> nkh: یا چی
<Dark-Sun> :D
<aliva> ببینم حالا چی شده؟ سیستمت یکم طول می‌کشه روشن شه
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Alan man dige nbd nazashtam roo system , in diskutility az koja nbd miare mizare too listesh AbLah ?! :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Va maloom nist ki dige dare kojash che ghalaty mikone Manam alan haminjoori daram forsatesh midam ! :P
<Dark-Sun> nkh: گفتم که خروجی دی مسج بده. رفقا نظری کنن ببینن چه خبره
<Dark-Sun> !dmeg
<Dark-Sun> پس همانا
<Dark-Sun> dmesg
<Dark-Sun> را از سوی کرنل به سوی شما فرستادیم... باشد تا ترابل شوت کنین
<Dark-Sun> «یک کتیبه‌ی عهد عتیق»
 * Dark-Sun goes for a call [phone ringing]...
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :-? /:)
<nkh> ببینم این خراب شده مدیر نداره که بچه مردم رو هک میکنن کسی هم پاسخگوی رفتار افراد نیس ؟؟!
<nkh> :-"
<nixoeen> nkh: Shoma madareke lazem ro era'e kon, maa ishoon ro Kick mikonim
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: چی شد؟
<nkh> nixoeen: Vaghty khohesh Ede'A mikone kare oon boode chi begam dige ! Log ke dare IRC !
<Dark-Sun> کی اینجا جرئت کرده کسی رو  هک کنه؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: /:)
<Dark-Sun> بگین با چک سیاهش می‌کنم!
<nixoeen> nkh: Eteraf tahte Feshar arzeshe ghazayi va ejrayi nadare
<nkh> nixoeen: oon moghe man hanooz harfi nazade boodam khodesh Lou Dad :P
<Dark-Sun> نه من تحت فشار بودم!
<Dark-Sun> من تکذیب می‌کنم!
<nkh> ....
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nixoeen> nkh: kollan har sohbati dar mala'e aam baraye maa Tahte Feshar mahsoob mishe!
<nkh> Dark-Sun: خواهشا بسه حوصله شو ندارم :|
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: ای جان! من عاشق قانونای اینجام
<Dark-Sun> :))
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: Ye ghanoone digeye inja ine ke kasayi ke off-topic sohbat mikonan Kick konim !
<nkh> nixoeen: Dark-Sun: همه چی وقتی اتفاق میفته که از همه جا ناامید میشی
<Dark-Sun> احدی صحبت غیر لینوکسی کرد با من طرفه! با کمربند سیاهش می‌کنم!
<nkh> nixoeen: Dark-Sun: اینجا هم مثل بقیه جاهای مزخرف این مملکت
<nkh> یکی لطف کنه منو کیک کنه راحت شم :-اس
<nkh> واقعا همین امشب باید این جوری بشه ؟:((
<nkh> چیه چرا همه تون ساکتین ؟؟
<nixoeen> nkh: chejuri beshe ?
<nkh> nixoeen: دو ساعته دارم میگم !
<nixoeen> nkh: man negah nemikardam :)
<nkh> nixoeen: این وضعی که پیش اومده و بجز آی آر سی که شوخی یا جدی میگن کار اوناس !
<nkh> nixoeen: هفده تا نتورک بلاک دیوایس رو سیستمم اضافه میاد !
<nixoeen> nkh: inke migan kaare unast ke shookhi e :)
<nixoeen> nkh: khob dmesg begir, bebin chera injoorie
<nkh> nixoeen: هرچی تازه وارد گیر میارن سرش کرم میریزن :-S
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: Dooste aziz, sarbesare kasayi ke soal miporsan nazar :)
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: من با عزیز دوست نیستم. ولی باشه. این بنده خدا که غریب نیست. ظهری هم اینجا بود. دیروز هم بود.
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: ولی باشه.
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: Goftam sarbesare kasayi ke soal miporsan, nagoftam sarbesare kasayi ke ghariban
<nkh> Dark-Sun: خیلی بیشتر از ایناس که اینجام :|
<nkh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542420/
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: من می‌خواستم یکم ناراحتی مشکل از سرش بپره. حالا باشه
<Dark-Sun> من مو از گردنم باریک‌تر!
<nkh> اینم از این . من که چیزی نمیفهمم شما بگین
<nixoeen> nkh: un device block ha mitune maale VirtualBox bashe
<nixoeen> nkh: esme Device Block hayi ke ezafe shode chie ?
<nkh> Dark-Sun: سر وقتش منم گردن و مو و باریک  و اینا بلدم ! آخه امروز از صبح رو دنده بد بیاری بودم ببخشید
<Dark-Sun> nkh: np, shit happens :)
<nkh> nixoeen: nbd0-nbd15
<nixoeen> nkh: ye chizi hast ke ina ro ijad mikone
<nixoeen> b
<nixoeen> a
<nixoeen> ya
<nixoeen> nkh: bayad bebini chie
<nkh> nixoeen: in dige chiie dare too /var/log/messeages
<nkh> c 13 23:37:42 navid-laptop kernel: [ 1085.450030] operapluginwrap[3561]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp bfebcf2c error 14 in operapluginwrapper[8048000+2b000]
<nkh> miad haminjoori :-/
<nixoeen> nkh: maale yeki az plugin haye opera e ke crash mikone
<nkh> nixoeen: Owkh Sorry Asan migam tamarko nadaram :|
<nkh> nixoeen: operaplugin ro haminjoori didm o rad shodam ...
<nkh> nixoeen: nemiidoonam daghighan bayad donbale chi basham :|
<nixoeen> nkh: khorooji e syslog ro negah kon
<nixoeen> nkh: ya uno bezar man bebinam
<nixoeen> nkh: faghat sari, chon 10 min e dige bishtar nemitunam basham
<nkh> nixoeen: syslog chie dige ?! :-/
<nkh> nixoeen: ok tnx
<nkh> nixoeen: hala chie syslog
<nkh> nixoeen: jostam
<nkh> nixoeen: hamin 800 khate akharesh basse ?! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: /var/log/syslog
<nkh> nixoeen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542425/
<Dark-Sun> من نمی‌فهمم. یعنی الان سیستم بالا نیومده؟ توی ترمینال مونده؟ یا دسترسی به دیسک‌ها محدود شده؟
<Dark-Sun> دیسکی ماونت نشده؟
<Dark-Sun> یا اشکال دیگه‌ای توی سیستم هست؟
<nkh> ?
<nkh> هیچی !
<Dark-Sun> nkh: هیچی؟ سیستم صحیح و سالم بالاس؟
<nkh> آره
<Dark-Sun> virutalbox
<Dark-Sun> نصب کردی اخیرا؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: زیر میرا لابد داره اتفاقای بدی میفته !
<Dark-Sun> nkh: نه الزاما.
<nkh> Dark-Sun: اخیرا نه اما دارم استفاده هم کردم
<nkh> Dark-Sun: آخه از اون که بوت نشد و تا گراب ۱ دیقه طول کشید ترسیدم ! تو ریست بعدی درست شد ولی آخه هرچی بوده تا اونجا اثر داشته ! ؟!
<nixoeen> nkh: chize moshkeldari unja nemibinam
<Dark-Sun> nkh: تاخیر توی بوت تا گراب به پارتیشن بیشتر مربوط می شه به نظرم
<nkh> nixoeen: ye chize jalebe dige ham injast : /var/log/boot.log
<Dark-Sun> تاخیر توی بوت گاهی پیش میاد
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Az Bios ta Grub Takhir Dasht Ha ! Hata Az eveshtane khate aval roo hamoon safe ta residan be shemordane ram ham kolli moond !
<nkh> nixoeen: inam bebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/542427/
<nkh> nixoeen: in dige mashkooke :-?
<Dark-Sun> nkh: کامپیوتر داداشم هم همچین مشکلی داشت. سیستمش قدیمیه. بعد از سرویس چون سی پی یو رو درتس سرویس نکرده بود اینجوری شد
<nkh> Dark-Sun: oono bikhial , in nbd ha chie ke ezafe shode?!
<Dark-Sun> تاخیر از بایوس به گراب به نظرم بیشتر می‌تونه تحت تاثیر سخت افزار باشه.
<nkh> nixoeen: az in log e boot chizi dastGiret Nashod ?! :-/
<nkh> جالبیش اینه که همهشون رو از /dev پاک کردم و تو دیسک یوتیلیتی هنوز میاد
<nkh> :|
<nkh> :-<
<Dark-Sun> نباید بیخودی پاک کنی.
<nkh> Dark-Sun: دیگه کردم الان ! البته ظاهرا هیج مشکلی پیش نیومد
<aliva> nkh: سیستم رو ریست کن ببین بازم مشکلی پیش نمی‌اد
<nkh> باشه الان ریست میکنم
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌دونم. به نظر میاد کلاینت ان دی بی، داره به ابزارهای محلی وصل می‌شه.
<Dark-Sun> شاید ابزاری امنیتی چنین کاری کرده باشه
<Dark-Sun> مثلا فایروال یا چیزی...
<Dark-Sun> بازم گوگل می‌کنم ببینم چی می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> ...you can connect to an NBD server and use its exported file through a block special file with major mode 43.
<aliva> هاها الان لینوکسش بالا نمی‌اد می‌خندیم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: منم دقیقا همین رو گفتم
<Dark-Sun> :))
<teser> nkh1 khorojiye in dastor ro copy konid  dmesg | grep usb
<nkh1> aliva: moshkeli nayoomad
<nkh1> teser: ok
<aliva> اخ اخ!
<Dark-Sun> nkh: هنوز ابزارهای هستن؟
<Dark-Sun> nkh1: هنوز ان دی بی‌ها هستن؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: آره :|
<Dark-Sun> nkh: http://linux.die.net/man/8/nbd-client
<Dark-Sun> پورت ۲۰۰۰ بازه؟
<nkh> teser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542430/
<nkh> Dark-Sun: چه جوری بفهمم ؟
<teser> nkh: systemeton dualbote ?
<nkh> teser: Are BA 7 MoteASefane !:-& In roozam Roozaye Proje Hast Hamash Oon tarafam
<m2m> salam
<Dark-Sun> nkh: sudo netstat -naupl| grep 69
<Dark-Sun> nkh: sudo netstat -naupl| grep 2000
<Dark-Sun> ببخشید دومی
<teser> nkh: ok harchii cabl usb hast be system dar biyarid
<teser> restart konid vared windows beshin
<Dark-Sun> ویندوز؟!
<nkh> teser: ! Yani Ta in Had ?! :D Ba'desh ? :-/
<teser> bad restart konid dobare vared linux beshin bebinid che etefaghi miyofte
<teser> nkh: bale montazeram
<nkh> Dark-Sun: na 200 Bastas
<m2m> من یه مشکل دارم میتونین کمکم کنید
<Dark-Sun> nkh: دو هزار! نه دویست
<Dark-Sun> دوهزار و یک رو هم بی‌زحمت تست کنین
<nkh> nkh: ok alan mikonam in kar ro , faghat ye chizi
<teser> nkh: restartii ke to windows mikonid hatman az to menu bashe n adasti
<m2m> من توی ادارمون اکانت vpn دارم
<m2m> میخوام توی ابونتو vpn بسازم که اینکارو کردم
<nkh> teser: Laptope ha ! touch pad o webcam o ina ro USB mishnase !
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Joftesh Bastas
<m2m> alooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Dark-Sun> m2m: ادامه بدین
<Dark-Sun> همه می‌بینیم
<teser> ok bejoz on harchii usb darid dar biiyarid va on karii ke goftam anjam bedin
<nkh> teser: man akan reset mikonam bebinam chi mishe
<nkh> teser: OK tnX :)
<m2m> acant vpn sakhtam vali hech khabari nest
<teser> nkh: ok
<m2m> ip haye man ene
<Dark-Sun> m2m: کانکت می‌شین با وی پی ان؟
<Dark-Sun> m2m: کدوم توزیع هستین؟
<m2m> en ip ha ro ke be shabake medam touye windos mostaghim vasl meshan internet
<Dark-Sun> teser: من فکر کنم در مورد ان دی بی‌ها نگرانه
<m2m> ubunto 10.10 netbook
<Dark-Sun> m2m: کل شبکه وی پی ان داره؟
<m2m> are
<m2m> ip haye man
<m2m> 192.168.0.3
<m2m> 255.255.255.0
<Dark-Sun> خب پس نیازی نیست که شما اکانت وی پی ان بسازین.
<m2m> gatwey
<m2m> 217.218.155.104
<m2m> bayad chekar konam
<Dark-Sun> m2m: اگه کل شبکه تحت وی پی ان به اینترنت وصل هست. نیازی نیست شما اکانت وی پی ان بسازین
<m2m> khob bayad ye jayi man ip bedam
<Dark-Sun> m2m: آی پی چی؟ مگه به شما اکانت وی پی ان مستقل دادن؟
<m2m> har karmand ye acount vpn dare
<m2m> manam ye ki daram
<Dark-Sun> m2m: یک لحظه ببینم راهنمایی واسه ساخت وی پی ان به فارسی هست یا نه
<m2m> in vpn ke man megam az on vpn haye filter shekan nest
<m2m> وی پی ان که ما داریم توی ویندوز هست میخوای اکانت بسازی ما باید وی پی ان بسازیم
<Dark-Sun> m2m: فکر نمی‌کنم تفاوتی داشته باشه. تا جایی که می‌دونم پروتکل‌ها یکی هستن
<m2m> ما توی اداره یه آی پی هم میتونیم به شبکه بدیم که مستقیم وصل بشیم که همون آی پی هایی بودن که بهت گفتم
<m2m> کجا میتونم به کارت شبکه آی پی بدم؟
<Dark-Sun> m2m: توی اوبونتو در کادر بالا نماد شبکه هست
<Dark-Sun> آیکنش مشخه
<Dark-Sun> مشخصه
<Dark-Sun> روش که راست کلیک کنین می‌تونین گزینه‌ی
<m2m> فقط آیکن وایرلس با بلوتوث هستش
<Dark-Sun> edit connections
<Dark-Sun> رو بزنین.
<teser> nkh: moshkel hal shod ?!
<nkh> teser: Salam , Shoma manzooretoon in boode ke vaghty system boot mishe behesh usb nabashe ?! chon havasam nabood aval linux ro rset kardam badesh iina ro keshidam
<nkh> teser: na hanooz Baghye
<nkh> teser: Dark-Sun: Faghat Moghe Boot Didam virtual ethernet o inam minevesht
<Dark-Sun> m2m: دقت کنین وقتی کابل شبکه رو جدا می‌کنین شکلش عوض می‌شه
<m2m> راست کلیکم غیر فعال شده
<m2m> نه
<nkh> Dark-Sun: شما میگفتی به ویرچوال باکس چه ربطی داره ؟! :-/
<Dark-Sun> nkh: من حدس زدم ربط داشته باشه. الانم مطمئن نیستم
<m2m> اشکال همین جاست که نیست
<Dark-Sun> nkh: http://linux.die.net/man/8/nbd-client, http://linux.die.net/man/8/nbd-server
<Dark-Sun> m2m: یک ترمینال باز کنین تا بگم
<m2m> چشم
<nkh> Dark-Sun: ok Tnx mikhoonam bebinam chi mifahmamazash
<m2m> باز کردم
<Dark-Sun> m2m: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<nkh> teser: Shoma chize digeyy be zehnetoon nemirese ?
<Dark-Sun> m2m: اون دستور یک محیط ویراستار متنی باز می‌کنه
<teser> nkh:  khob moghe boot shodan ba windows ke moshkeli nadasht ?
<nkh> teser: نه کلا دیگه موقع بوت مشکل نداره فقط مشکلم همین بلاک دیوایس هاست
<m2m> باز شد
<Dark-Sun> m2m: در قسمتی از فایل که نوشته شده
<Dark-Sun> [ifupdown]
<teser> nkh: che peyghami mide ?
<Dark-Sun> m2m: خط زیر اون رو به این شکل تغییر بدین
<Dark-Sun> m2m: managed=true
<Dark-Sun> m2m: به صورت پیش‌فرض گونم
<Dark-Sun> false
<m2m> یه صفحه اومده یه چیزیایی پایینش نوشته با کلید تابعی و خود صفحه خالی هستش
<Dark-Sun> باشه
<nkh> teser: پیام چی؟ من خودم دستی اومدم تو دیسک یوتیلیتی و یهو با این مواجه شدم ! یعنی بعد از اینکه بوت طول کشید دیمسج ها رو دیدم که هی یو اس بی میشناخت ! شک کردم و گشتم رسیدم به اینا !
<m2m> چیزی که میگی نیستش
<Dark-Sun> m2m: اگه هیچ نوشته‌ای نیست. پس یا دستور رو صحیح وارد نکردین یا این روش کارآمد نیست
<Dark-Sun> m2m: با کلید‌های کنترل و ایکس
<Dark-Sun> و بعدش
<Dark-Sun> N
<Dark-Sun> از محیط ویراستار خارج بشین
<m2m> خارج شد
<Dark-Sun> m2m: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10149240
<Dark-Sun> این لینک مشکل شماست
<m2m> مرسی راستی راست کلیک کار نمیکنه
<m2m> نمیشه فارسیش کرد
<Dark-Sun> m2m: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<m2m> میشه  برای راست کلیک هم یه لینک بدین
<Dark-Sun> m2m: کلید‌های آلت و اف۲
<Dark-Sun> رو بزنین
<nkh> teser: آهان راستی موقع ریست فهمیدم ان دی بی صفر رو سواپ میذاره و نمیتونه هم ان دی بی ها رو قطع کنه
<Dark-Sun> m2m: در کادر باز شده تایپ کنین
<Dark-Sun> m2m: nm-applet
<Dark-Sun> m2m: راست کلیک فقط توی پنل جواب نمی‌ده؟
<m2m> آلت اف 2 زدم چیزی باز نشد
<Dark-Sun> nkh: یعنی پارتیشن سواپ نداشتی؟
<Dark-Sun> m2m: مگه اوبونتو نیست؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: چرا ! اما مینوسه که اینم سواپه (داره آف میکنتش)ا
<Dark-Sun> m2m: شاید صفحه کلید در حالت خاصی هست. مثلا کلید‌های اف غیر فعال باشه
<m2m> چرا از طریق نرم افزار همراهش هست از اون طریق نصبش کردم
<m2m> اونو پیدا میکنم بابت راهنمایتون تشکر میکنم
<Dark-Sun> m2m: خواهش می‌کنم
<m2m> اگه لیستی برای دانلود پلاگین برای پخش ام پی 3 دارین توی ابونتو بهم بدین
<Dark-Sun> m2m: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/RestrictedFormats
<nkh> teser: Dark-Sun: دوستان اگه پیشنهادد دیگه ندارن من برم که گیج خواااابم ... شرمنده اگه هم بد برخورد کردم واقعا حوصله دردسر نداشتم
<Dark-Sun> nkh: خواهش می‌کنم گلم. شب بخیر
<Dark-Sun> :)
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Shabe ShoMam Be Kheyr , tnQ
<nkh> teser: ShabeToon be KHeyr
<Dark-Sun> مشکل ابونتو ۱۰.۱۰ با ادوات ورودی خروجی حل نشد؟
<Dark-Sun> یا شاید بهتره بگم مشکل ایکس!
<Dark-Sun> اینم جواب داد
<Dark-Sun> اینم جواب نداد!
<Dark-Sun> اگه جواب می‌داد که دیگه غمی نبود...
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: to chera akhare shab inghadr ba khodet dargiri :-D ;-)
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: من درگیرم؟
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: تو با کی درگیری؟
<Dark-Sun> کی؟
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: همین تو دیگه! همش گیر می‌دی
<Dark-Sun> من؟
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: آره همین تو!
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: نمی‌بینی؟ احمد هم ناراحت شده
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :-D
<Dark-Sun> احمد؟ کدوم احمد؟
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: احمد بهش بگو
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: na, kollan, har shab mibinam tanhaei ye chizi migio bad raviyeye shutdownet :-)
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: دارک سانه دیگه! زیاد به دل نگیر. عوالم خودش رو داره
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: na, ba hale. bazi vaghta inja kheyli sooto koor mishe
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: هووم.. دارک سان هم تنهایی رو دوست داره. اگه کسی باشه فکر نکنم چیزی بگه
<Dark-Sun> یا وقتی ناراحت باشه
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: چه خبرا؟ لینوکس خوش می‌گذره؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: salamati, are, toooOO0000oop.
<Dark-Sun> خب خدا رو شکر.
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: نقشه‌ات واسه‌ی ادامه زندگی چیه؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: Sakhte ...!    zendegi konam!
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: جواب بدی نیست.
<Dark-Sun> یک دفعه از یک خارجی پرسیدم! ترسید!
<Dark-Sun> گفت نقشه‌ی خودت چیه؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :-D
<Dark-Sun> بعد که بهش گفتم. تازه دو ریالیش افتاد
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: hala naghsheye u chie?
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: از زندگی لذت ببرم
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: نقشه‌هامون به نظر شبیه هم میاد
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: besyar aali
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: ازدواج کردی احمد؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: na, khoda nakone
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: عجبیه! چرا خدا نکنه؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: dahanemoon boo shir mide :-D
<Dark-Sun> یک دفعه یک دوستی بهم یک لطفی کرد. بهش گفتم ایشالله عروسیت جبران کنم.
<Dark-Sun> گفت: نفرین به صاحبش برمی‌گرده! بگو سفر خارج جبران کنم!!!!
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: rast goft
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: من که بدم نمی‌یاد
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: چند تا بهار به چشم دیدی؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: migan 25 ta !! chandtaye avalesh yadam nist :-D
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: من ۲۴ تا دیدم البته دختر خاله‌ی پسر داییم هم اسمش بهاره است
<Dark-Sun> اونم حساب کنیم می‌شه ۲۵ تا!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :-D pas 25 ta shod
<Dark-Sun> به به. ۲۵ عدد خوبیه. من ۲۵ ام به دنیا اومدم. ماه نوامبر.
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: W8 !! 2khtar khaleye khodet dg!!
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: بهاره؟ نه. دختر خاله‌ی پسر داییم. دختر خاله‌ی خودم نمی‌شه
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: WoW , sweet november,  me too
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: چندم نوامبر هستی احمد؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: 22
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: یعنی ۳۰ آبان؟
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: 1 azar
<Dark-Sun> هووم.. نزدیکه.
<Dark-Sun> واو!
<Dark-Sun> اینجوری خوب نیست. بگذار بیام بقل دستت یک چیزی می‌خوام ازت بپرسم اینجا نمی شه
<Dark-Sun> jussi گوش می‌کنه
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :-D
#ubuntu-ir 2010-12-12
<mohammad> how to remove ubuntu?
<Guest52570> how to remove ubuntu?
<utab_> bmoqimi: ebraminio ilius jussi lubotu3 locobot_5 maleknet sepehr|afk ubuntulog :salam
<jussi> utab_: please dont ping me like that.
<bmoqimi> hi
<bmoqimi> me2
<utab_> jussi: bmoqimi chera akhe shenide budam tu irc nabayad payame khosusi dad ama fek nemikardam be inam hasas bashid
<utab_> mikhastam ye rahnama ei azatun begiram
<jussi> bmoqimi: perhaps you caould speak to him in anther language?
<bmoqimi> utab_: dar soorati ke soali dari dooste khubam bayad beporsi va age kasi did javabeto mide
<bmoqimi> utab_: masalan man alan sherkat sare karam va payame salame shoma too notification area miad mano aziat mikone
<bmoqimi> ishunham azin jahat migan
<utab_> bmoqimi: khob karetun dashtam ke salam dadam nemizarid begam ke
<bmoqimi> utab_: man dar khedmatam,ama oonhame adam ro baham kar dashtin ?
<utab_> bmoqimi: are mikham ye nazarkhahiye koli konam:)
<utab_> bmoqimi: age ejaze bedid
<utab_> ostade shiveye erae matlabemun khaste sare kelas 5 min dar morede ye mozu seminar bedim be nazare shoma dar morede chi erae bedam
<bmoqimi> befarmayin
<utab_> mamnun misham rahnama ei konid
<bmoqimi> 5min only?
<bmoqimi> linux related ?
<utab_> bmoqimi: are
<utab_> bmoqimi: faghat 5 min
<utab_> bmoqimi: mozu ei ke pishnad mikonid mitune mortabet ba linuxam bashe
<bmoqimi> utab_: be nazare man parvaneye GPL ro moarafi konid
<utab_> bmoqimi: ok
<utab_> bmoqimi: in hamun parvaneye jame e hameganiye genu hast?
<bmoqimi> uhum
<utab_> bmoqimi: merc kheily komak kardy
<bmoqimi> ;)
<hale> salam
<hale> mishe kheili mokhtasar begid PAM chiye?
<hale> to google gom shodam o omadam inja
<hale> ?
<hale> salam
<hale> PAM? what is?
<ilius> hale: در مورد چیه؟
<AliTarihi> کسی توی ۱۰.۱۰ با این xchat-gnome
<AliTarihi> کار کرده؟
<AliTarihi> مثل مسنجر نمیشه؟
<m_> لیست پکیج های کاربردی کجاست؟
<m_> لیست پکیج های کاربردی کجاست
<AliTarihi> یکی لطفا یه پیام خصوصی بده‌، یه چیزی رو می خوام تست کنم :)
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: khosusi nabashe nemishe test kard ? :)
<aliva> ببینم اینی که گرافیک من دو تا خروجی داره یعنی می‌تونم دو تا مانیتور بش وصل کونم؟
<nixoeen> aliva: are, vali ghodratesh nesf mishe
<aliva> nixoeen: قذرت چی؟
<aliva> کارت گرافیک؟
<nixoeen> aliva: ghodrate pardazeshe karte graphic
<aliva> بابا لینوکس که گرافیک نمی‌خاد. کابل مانیوتور همینجوری بندازی تو کیس هم کار می‌ده
<aliva> هه هه!
<nixoeen> aliva: chera, too Blender o ina mitune Graphic ham bekhad
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<root__> kasi ba distro bt4 kar karde
<nkh> nixoeen: سلام
<nkh> خوبین !؟
<nixoeen> nkh: hi
<nixoeen> nkh: khoobam
<nkh> nixoeen: آقا من به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم !
<nkh> :|
<nixoeen> nkh: sare chi ?
<nkh> nixoeen: Rahi hast befahmam Ke Aya Package i chizi be jaee FeresTade mishe Ya na ?! Ya asan hack o in chiza naboode masalan az bios ya motherboarde
<nkh> nixoeen: Sare Hamiin Ke 16 Ta NetWorkBlockDevice [nbd0-nbd15] mishnase ....
<nkh> nixoeen: Dishab inGHadr Harf zadim Raj besh baba ! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: nababa, aslan rabti be hack o ina nadare
<nixoeen> nkh: mitune maale kernelet bashe
<nixoeen> nkh: shayadam maale ye application ei ke nbd-server ro run mikone
<nkh> nixoeen: nbd-server o client ro remove kardam ama bazam hast :-?? :-/
<nkh> nixoeen: Kernel ro chejoori mishe dasty update kard ?! mikhastam compile konam nashod nafahmidam che dependancy mikhad, hame chizo dashtam ama bazam vasate compile error midad [sare in ghazie na , ghabl tar az in ]
<nixoeen> nkh: sora'ate internetet cheghadre ?
<nkh> 512
<nixoeen> nkh: age mikhay teamviewer ro nasb kon, biam ye negahi bokonam
<nkh> nixoeen: etemad mikonim age sheytanat nakonin ;)
<nixoeen> nkh: niazi be etemad nist, ba teamviewer mibini chikar daram mikonam
<nixoeen> nkh: SSH ro bayad etemad koni ke bekhay access bedi
<nkh> nixoeen: Aw man teamviewr ro nadidam tahala fek kardam mese ssh e :D ;)
<nkh> nixoeen: ok daram alan selinux minasbam yaroom lock e , minasbam khabar midam , mer30
<nkh> nixoeen: Khob Agha nasbidam , now what ?! :-/
<nixoeen> nkh: ejra kon, too pm ID va pass ro behem bede
<Dark-Sun> سلام؟
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<Dark-Sun> کسی نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> هلو پیپل!
<Dark-Sun> فیلز گود تو بی بک
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام احسان جون. خوبی مهربون؟
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: سلام. وقت بخیر هموطن
<the-light> Dark-Sun: salam ali jan, ghorbanat bad nistam
<the-light> to chetori Dark-Sun?
<Dark-Sun> jussi: too kaf bash ta tahvilet begiram :P
<pooya> بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم
<pooya> چه جوری می شه تو دستورات لینوکس نواوری کرد!
<pooya> مثلا یه چیزی جدید تو لینوکس ابداع کرد؟!
<jussi> Dark-Sun: what?
<pooya> اینایی که تو اینترنت کار های جالب و کاربردی مطلب گذاشتن از کجا اوردن؟
<Dark-Sun> jussi: oh my god! you're not a bot!!
<jussi> no...
<jussi> and I do object to being pinged all the time
<Dark-Sun> jussi: nice to hear from you and sorry about that ;)
 * Dark-Sun loves talking to bots!
<Dark-Sun> حال کردین رفقا؟
<Dark-Sun> بالاخره به حرفش اوردم!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> pooya: کجا رفتی کلی تز دادم واست
<Dark-Sun> :))
<pooya> Dark-Sun: ببخشید
<pooya> Dark-Sun: dc shodam!
<pooya> Dark-Sun: chi gofti?
<pooya> Dark-Sun: ها؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: الو! صدا میاد؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: چی گفتی؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: دیسکانکت شدم
<nkh> nixoeen: ok TnX A Lot
<nixoeen> nkh: khahesh
<Sara_> salam
<nkh> nixoeen: Hala too in Log ha chizi be zehnet naresid ke ellatesh chie ? :-/
<nixoeen> nkh: hich chize moshkel dari too log ha naneveshte
<nixoeen> nkh: man basham dobare nasb mikonam
<Sara_> کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه
<nkh> Sara_: سوالتونو بپرسین
<nixoeen> nkh: bad chizayi mesle VirtualBox o inaro doone doone az boot bar midaram
<nixoeen> nkh: bebinam tasiresh chie
<nixoeen> !ask Sara_
<nkh> nixoeen: humm ...
<Sara_> من کلیلک راست ندارم توی ابونتو10.10 نوت بوک
<Dark-Sun> من چقدر قطع و وصل می‌شم ارموز
<Dark-Sun> امروز*
<Dark-Sun> یک بنده خدای دیگه هم بود این مشکل راست کلیک رو داشت رو نوت بودک
<nkh> nixoeen: Kernel ro manzooret bood dobare nasb mikoni ya Ubuntu Ro ?! :-/
<nixoeen> nkh: Kernel
<nkh> nixoeen: ;)
<Dark-Sun> گمونم ایراد از توزیع هستش
<nkh> nixoeen: mikhastam begam age manzooret ubuntu e Man Pakesh konam dige barNemiGadam ! :-&
<Dark-Sun> nkh: یک سوال، ان دی بی‌ها درست شدن؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Na dige Bahse Hamoon bood
<Dark-Sun> گاهی خداحافظی یک شانس دوباره است
<Sara_> یه سوال دیگه
<nkh> Dark-Sun: nixoeen ZahMat Keshid Ye negahi Andajht
<Sara_> چجوری توی ابونتو به کارت شبکم آی پی بدم
<Dark-Sun> nkh: پس چی؟ یعنی الکی اومده بودن؟
<nkh> nixoeen: Are , Salam Suse ! :D
<Dark-Sun> Sara_: روی نماد کارت شبکه بایست راست کلیک کنین و آی پی بدین
<pooya> Dark-Sun: می شه راهنمایی کنی؟
<Sara_> میگم راست کلیک ندارم
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Chi ?! Are GooYa Alaki Injan , Nemidoonam :-??
<Dark-Sun> pooya: سوال چی بود پویا؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: چه جوری تو لینوکس نواوری کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> Sara_: System > administration > network connections
<Dark-Sun> رو امتحان کنین
<Dark-Sun> pooya: ایده از شما، پیاده‌سازی از اپن سورس
<Dark-Sun> :)
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :D GHashang Bood ! ;) +1
<Dark-Sun> np ;)
<Dark-Sun> اینقدر جوابش سخت بود سیستمش ریست شد!!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: :)) ;)
<nkh> nixoeen: MIgam nja faghat source kernel haye ghadimi hast , nemishe 2.6.36 gereft masalan ?! :-/
<nkh> nixoeen: repo ee chizi dare add konam ?!
<nkh> :-?
<nixoeen> nkh: chera, az release e badi, unstable
<nkh> nixoeen: 2.6.36 e ke stabl e :-/
<pooya> Dark-Sun: chejoory?
<nkh> nixoeen: Ahan vase ubuntush jadidesh roo in ghadimi ha unstabl e ?
<Dark-Sun> pooya: ساده‌ است. برای شروع ایده‌ات رو اینجا بگو
<nixoeen> nkh: release e badi e Ubuntu hanuz stable nist
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: منظورت ده و ده هستش؟
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: na, 11.04
<pooya> Dark-Sun: مثلا الان فرض کن من می خوام کاری کنم متغیر های محیطی انکریپت بشن
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: هنوز ملت با راست کلیک قبلیش مشکل دارن که
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: man vali moshkeli nadaram :)
<pooya> Dark-Sun: ha?
<Dark-Sun> pooya: هووم... یعنی تا حالا انجام نشده؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: man nadidam. vali mikham khodam anjamesh bedam
<Dark-Sun> pooya: SElinux
<Dark-Sun> چنین کاری رو نمی‌کنه؟
<pooya> Dark-Sun: mikham khodam injamesh bedam
<pooya> Dark-Sun: nemikham copy past ya ba ye naramazfzare dige bashe!
<Dark-Sun> pooya: خب سخت نیست که . باید ببینین متغییرهای محیطی از کجا میان و چجوری بررسی می‌شن
<Dark-Sun> pooya: مشخصا مربوط به حیطه‌ی بش می‌شه
<pooya> Dark-Sun: be hamin rahaati ke nist!
<pooya> !
<Dark-Sun> pooya: بله. احتمالا مجبور بشین سورس بش رو تغییر بدین
<Dark-Sun> bash
<pooya> Dark-Sun: bash?
<pooya> Dark-Sun: env var ha mage too bash set mishan?
<pooya> Dark-Sun: too bash seda mishe zadeshoon! too bash set nemishan!
<Dark-Sun> pooya: bale, ta jaee k midunam hade aghal be hiteye oon marboot mishe.
<Dark-Sun> pooya: va3 set kardane motagheye: .bashrc
<nkh> nixoeen: Yani Alan chejoori mitoonam Kernel e jadid tar roo in nasb konam ?Rahi joz Compile Namoond ke injoori !  :D
<nixoeen> nkh: goftam ke, package haye release e badi ke unstable e ro backport koni
<pooya> Dark-Sun: merC
<Dark-Sun> pooya: خواهش می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> البته بهترین کار اینه که خودتون مستقل تحقیق کنین
<nkh> nixoeen: Ahan manzooret az oon harfet in bood :D ok Tnx Again ;)
<Dark-Sun> من هم به لینوکس زیاد وارد نیستم.
<Dark-Sun> سعید نیست امشب؟
<Dark-Sun> برنامه نویس حوزه‌ی لینوکس و سیستم‌های مشابه. ترجیحا غیر سی. کسی هست؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی سی کار نباشه. چجوری بگم. سی کار نکنه.
<Dark-Sun> یعنی زبونش سی نباشه
<Dark-Sun> ای بابا! چقدر سخت شد!
<Dark-Sun> می‌فهمین چی می‌گم دیگه!
<nkh> Dark-Sun: PakhTon Kar ke inJa rikhte bood ye zamani !
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Hala Chera C na Mag CheShe BaChamm?! [:-&]
<nkh> ;)
<Dark-Sun> بله. هوای خانه چه دلگیر می‌شود گاهی...
<maryam> سلام به همه
<Dark-Sun> راستش در مورد حافظه‌ی اشتراکی برای ارتباط بین پروسه‌ها سوال داشتم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: سلام هموطن خوش آمدی
<maryam> من توی شرکت موقع نصب ویندوز باید یه اکانت وی پی ان بسازیم ولی توی ابونتو 10.10 نمیتونم جچوری بسازم اگه کسی لطف کنه به ممنون میشم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: راست کلیک کار می‌کنه؟
<maryam> نه
<nkh> :D
<nkh> Dark-Sun: +1 ;)
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بهترین کار اینه که توزیعتون رو عوض کنین
<nkh> Ajab mo'Zali Shode in Ha :-?
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ولی اگه خیلی پیگیر بودین این مسیر رو امتحان کنین
<maryam> کدوم توزیع رو نصب کنم 10.04 رو میشه روی لب تاب نصب کرد
<Dark-Sun> maryam: System > Administration > network Connections
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله.
<maryam> کدوم بهتره
<Dark-Sun> nkh: بخاطر ایکس هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ده و چهار پشتیبانی طولانی داره
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Ahan Sare Hamin Ke migan Unity Shode o Ina ? Hanooz chizi raje besh nakhoondam MoteAsSefane
<maryam> من میخوام سیستم های ادارمونو که ایکس پی هستن ریموت کنم که کنترل کنم توی 10.04 میشه اینکارو کرد اگگهع نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من به شخصه از مینت۹ استفاده می‌کنم. برای دسکتاپ راحت تر از ابونتو بوده واسم
<Dark-Sun> mint 9 based on Ubuntu 10.04
<nkh> Dark-Sun: BebaKhShin Esme Shoma Chie ?! :D
<Dark-Sun> nkh: والله منم زیاد تو جریانش نیستم. تا جایی که می‌دونم هر چی هست از ایکس بوده
<maryam> آلان منت کدومو نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> یک سری بچه‌ها توی آرچ هم باهاش مشکل داشتن
<Dark-Sun> maryam: mint 9. my suggestion
<nkh> Dark-Sun: Ahan Ali Agha , Ye Lahze ba yeki Eshtebah gereftam ;)
<maryam> کجا میتونم دانلودش کنم
<Dark-Sun> nkh: ای بابا نوید جون، تو دیگه چرا
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<nkh> Dark-Sun: ;)
<Dark-Sun> maryam: صبر کنین الان لینکش رو می‌دم خدمتتون
<maryam> مرسی
<Dark-Sun> maryam: http://www.linuxmint.com/release.php?id=13
<Dark-Sun> نسخه‌های گنوم بیشتر به اوبنتو شبیه هستن
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اگه نمی‌دونین کامپیوتر شرکت ۶۴ بیتی هست یا نه نسخه‌ی ۳۲ بیتی رو دانلود کنین
<maryam> حالا شما که استادین کدمو برم واسه دانلود واسه کاری که گفتم میخوام
<maryam> 32 بیتی هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: مشکلی نداره. مخازن مینت با اوبونتو مشترک هستن. جای نگرانی نیست
<nkh> Dark-Sun: IN pesare Poya age umad , Begoo Too Source Bash Ye File dare variables.h , yekiam variables.c , Mitoone Too Structesh Ye Gandi Bala biare masalan ba ham XOR eshoon Kone , Badesh moghe estefade az variable ha ye tabe benevise ina ro begire bargardoone be halate Aadi ! [KooLaan Adam Bayad biKar Bashe Be in Fekr Kone !!! :D ]
<maryam> اینایی که نوشته سی دی و دی وی دی منظورش چی هستش؟
<nkh> Dark-Sun: nixoeen: Tnx Doostan
<nkh> feLan
<Dark-Sun> maryam: فرق زیادی توی حجمشون نیست. واسه دانلود سی دی مقرون به صرفه تره
<Dark-Sun> nkh: قربانت
<Dark-Sun> nkh: شب بخیر
<maryam> مرسی از اینکه جوابمو دادین واقعا دستتتون درد نکنه باز هم مزاهم میشم
 * nkh is Leaving to Just Play Some Poker And rest ! :D ;) > Zynga
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خواهش می‌کنم. خوشحال می‌شم کمکی کرده باشم
<maryam> توی همین انجمن میشه مشکلات اونو هم جوا ب بدن
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله. بعضی مشکلات توی انجمن مطرح شده و برطرف شده هستن
<Dark-Sun> ابونتو و مینت مثل خواهر می‌مونن. اکثر تنظیماتشون شبیه هم هستش
<maryam> چه جالب عجب دنیایی داره این لینوکس ما که تازه واردیم شما استاد
 * Dark-Sun goes for dinner... [mamanesh ehzaresh karde...] :)
<maryam> اینو با wubi میشه نصب کرد
<mehdi> salam be hamegi
<mehdi> kasi hast?
<maryam> با wubi میشه مینت رو نصب کرد؟
<mehdi> naproxen
<mehdi> yeki mano rahnmayi mikone man avalin barame umdam
<nixoeen> !help mehdi
<mehdi> yea
<mehdi> tnks alot
<nixoeen> mehdi: bejaye inke beporsid kasi hast ya mano rahnamayi konid, soaletoono beporsid
<narcislinux> !help | nixoeen
<lubotu3> nixoeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nixoeen> mehdi: va ye 10-15 min hadde aghal sabr konid, shayad kasi javab bede
<nixoeen> narcislinux: thx :)
<narcislinux> :D
<mehdi> mikham bedunam ubuntu 10.10 ru che sistmaye nasb mishe
<nixoeen> mehdi: roo aksare systema
<narcislinux> mehdi: roye aghlabe sistem ha run mishe  ADM, intel ... hade aghal 256 mb ram bayad dashte bashi  va hade aghal 4 gb  faza azad roye disk
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من به شخصه ووبی رو امتحان نکردم. گوگل کنین شاید به نتایجی برسین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9818
<Dark-Sun> بچه‌ها این ده و ده زیاد تلفات ماوس و کیبورد داشته‌، بهتر نیست ۱۰.۰۴ رو پیشنهاد کنیم؟
<Dark-Sun> یک چیزی، راسته که اوبونتو در آینده‌ می‌خواد رولر بیس بشه؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: «یاد بگیر بگی «خواهش می‌کنم، پونگ
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: اینجوری مودبانه تره. واسه خودت می گم. بعدا می‌گن چه ربات بی‌نزاکتی، آداب معاشرت هم بلد نیست
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: الان حوصله‌ات رو ندارم بعدا با هم تمرین می‌کنیم
<maryam> سلام منم ابونتو 10.04 رو نصب کردم از خیر مینیت گذشتم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: آزادی یعنی انتخاب. انتخاب یعنی نه. موفق باشید
<maryam> مرسی کارت گرافیکم همراش نصب میشه؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: چه نوع کارت گرافیکی داره؟
<Dark-Sun> نویدیا یا ای تی آی یا آنبورد؟
<maryam> ای تی آی 4500
<maryam> لب تابه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تا حالا برخورد نداشتم. نمی‌دونم.
<maryam> روی لب تا دارم نصبش میکنم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: یکم صبر کنین. بعد از نصب معلوم می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<maryam> باید ببخشید من زیاد سوال میکنم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: پرسیدن عیب نیست. ندانستن عیب است
<Dark-Sun> B)
<maryam> تازه واردیم باید تحملمون کنین
<Dark-Sun> این کانال واسه تازه وارد‌ها احداث شده. هر کسی تحملش کمه نباید بمونه.
<Dark-Sun> :o :)
<maryam> نصب تموم شد حالا واسم دوباره توصیح میدین توی ابونتو 10.04 واسه اکانت وی پی ان ولی قبلش میتونم یه توضیح کوچولو بهتون بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بفرمایین
<maryam> من توی اداره یه آی پی دارم وقتی به کارت شبکه این آی پی ها رو میدم اینترنتم مستقیم میشه یعنی دیگه لازم نیست برم وی پی ان بسازم میشه اینجا هم اون کارو انجام داد؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ای دی اس ال استفاده می‌کنین؟
<Dark-Sun> تو خونه منظورمه
<maryam> نه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: هووم.. اون به خاطر اینه که کانفیگ شبکه اداره اونجوری نوشته شده
<maryam> اینترنت وایمکس البته بدونم موج یعنی اینو ما به مدار شبکه وصل کردیم اونم به کل اداره دیگه اینترنت میده
<Dark-Sun> maryam: در هر صورت اداره هم یک جایی با اشتراک وی پی ان متصل می‌شه
<maryam> با استفاده از وی پی ان
<maryam> اره
<maryam> درسته
<Dark-Sun> maryam: برپا کردن اتصال وی پی ان خیلی ساده است. فقط بار اول مشکله
<maryam> اره
<Dark-Sun> مشکل که نه! ساده است ولی شاید آسون نباشه.
<maryam> میشه توضیح بدین اگه ممکنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: برای ساخت اشتراک وی پی ان
<Dark-Sun> maryam: روی شکلک شبکه روی نوار بالای صفحه راست کلیک می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> edit connections
<Dark-Sun> رو می‌زنین
<maryam> اره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: در پنجره‌ی باز شده سربرگ وی پی ان
<maryam> حقیقتو بخوان همه میگن ولی من شکلکی نمیبینم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اگه به اینترنت وصل باشین دو فلش مخالف هم هستن در راستای بالا
<Dark-Sun> maryam: پیدا کردین؟
<maryam> نه
<maryam> از طریق ادمین میشه بگین
<maryam> که قبلا گفتین
<maryam> system>administrator
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بسیار خب این مراحل رو دنبال کنین. نه لازمه که اون شکلک باشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: یک ترمینال باز کنین
<maryam> بعدش؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: توی ترمینال این دستور رو وارد کنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Dark-Sun> اینجا رمزتون رو باید وارد کنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: دارین انجام می‌دین؟
<maryam> اره
<maryam> یه صفحه دیگه امود
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب توی این صفحه باید یک سری نوشته باشه وسط صفحه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: دنبال این خط بگردین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: [ifupdown]
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خط زیریش اینجوری نوشته
<Dark-Sun> maryam: managed=false
<maryam> صفحه خالی هستش چیزی نیست فقط اینو  که زدم علامت کارت شبکه امود
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب ظاهرا درست شد. با کنترل+ ایکس
<Dark-Sun> maryam: و بعدش کلید
<Dark-Sun> n
<Dark-Sun> از محیطش خارج بشین
<maryam> خارج شدم
<maryam> علامت کارت شبکه اموده که علامت ضربدر روش کشیده شده
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب این یعنی به شبکه وصل نیستین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ولی نباید اینجوری باشه. این دستور رو وارد کنین تو ترمینال
<Dark-Sun> maryam: sudo killall gnome-panel
<maryam> چراخ کارت شبکه لب تاب هم روشن هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: الان با کابل به اینترنت وصل هستین یا وایرلس؟
<maryam> کابل
<maryam> اصلا اینترنت ندارم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: هووم.. روی علامت شبکه راست کلیک کنین
<maryam> من فقط کابل شبکه رو وصل کردئم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: الان از کامپیوتر خونه اینجا هستین پس
<maryam> حالا ادیت فعال شده
<maryam> خوب برم ادیت کانکشن
<maryam> من ادارم استاااااااااااااااااااااااد
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله برای وی پی ان باید اون گزینه رو انتخاب کنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ای بابا! پس کامپیوتر اداره است که الان به ما وصله نه لپ تاپ
<Dark-Sun> :)
<maryam> بعدش وی پی ان
<maryam> بعدش ادد
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله. درسته
<maryam> حالا ای پی هارو کجات بدم؟
<maryam> اره
<maryam> لب تابو جداگونه نصب کردم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: آی پی سرور رو در قسمت
<Dark-Sun> gateway
<Dark-Sun> بنویسین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: نام کاربری و رمز عبور رو هم خودتون استادین
<maryam> نوشتم
<maryam> تیک اتوماتیکو نمیخواد بزنم
<maryam> فکر کنم کاملا خستتون کردم
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<maryam> اگه خدا بخواد امشب این وی پی ان منو دیونه میکنه
<Dark-Sun> خب من قطع شده بودم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تا کجا پیش رفتین؟
<maryam> ظاهرا که وصل میشه ولی موقعی که موزیلا رو باز میکنم قطع میشه
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<maryam> میگم من یه جایی مگه نباید به کارت شبکم آی پی بدم؟
<maryam> بقول خودش وصل میشه اگه من اشتباه نکنم ولی بعداز چند ثانیه قطع میشه
<Dark-Sun> now talking on ubuntu-ir
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تا کجا پیش رفتین؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<maryam> میگم من یه جایی باید به کارت شبکه آی پی بدم؟؟؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: قبلا می‌دادین؟
<maryam> علامت شبکه روشن میشه( بعد از چند ثانیه دوباره همون ضربدر میاد روش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: کدوم سیستم؟ لپ تاپ؟
<maryam> من اولین باره میام ابوتنو
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اوبونتو یکی از بهترین توزیع‌ها برای کاربران تازه وارد هستش
<maryam> من دارم لب تابو تنظییییییییییییییییییم میکنم
<maryam> این سیستمی که دارم باهاتون میچتم ایکس پی هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: به به! پس واجب شد سریعتر اون رو به راه کنیم
<maryam> اونو جداگونه به شبکه وصل کردم که شما کعه اسمتونو نمیدونم منو راهنماییییییییییییییییییییییییییی کنیییییییییییییییییییید
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب روی شکلک شبکه راست کلیک کنین گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> enable networking
<Dark-Sun> کنارش تیک باید باشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تیک هست؟
<maryam> او تیک داره
<maryam> بعدش؟
<maryam> اره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بسیار خب. هر دو تا سیستم هم به یک شبکه متصل هستن.
<Dark-Sun> maryam: به شبکه وارد هستین یک لینک آموزشی می‌خوام بهتون بدم؟
<maryam> اره هر دو تاشون به شبکه اداره اون جداگونه اینم جداگونه
<maryam> حالا بدین اگه نشد بازم نیمزارم تا صبح بخوابین چون اینو باید من تاصبح راش بندازم
<maryam> شبکه چی؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: شبکه‌های کامپیوتری منظورم بود
<maryam> اره بابا نا سلامتی مهندس جامعه ایم البته مسلط به ویندوز 7 و ایکس پی
<Dark-Sun> اگه شبکه با استفاده از دی اچ سی پی آدرس می‌ده اونم باید از همون طریق آی پی بگیره
<maryam> مثل شما دکتر نیستیم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: شاید بد نباشه یکبار لپ تاپ رو ریست کنین. می‌تونه کمک کنه. تا من بگردم مقاله رو پیدا کنم
<maryam> چششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششم
<maryam> اسمتونو میتونم بدونم؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: دارک سان! اسم به این قشنگی چشه مگه؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: علی هستم
<maryam> خوشحال شدم منم مریم
<maryam> اینم که ریست شده
<maryam> ببین علی جون این مثل اینکه ظاره مصل میشه ولی زود قطع میشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من هم خوشوقتم. خب هنوز همون جوریه؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تا حالا به همچین موردی بر نخوردم. شاید بد نباشه به شکل دستی بهش آی پی بدیم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: راست کلیک روی شکلک شبکه و گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> edit Connections
<Dark-Sun> که معرف حضور هستن
<Dark-Sun> این بار سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> wired
<Dark-Sun> رو باید انتخاب کنیم که خودش پیش فرض باز می‌شه.
<maryam> دیگه این قسمتو حرفه ای شدم با حضور شما
<maryam> خوب بعدش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خوبه. فقط اینجا یک کانکشن پیش‌فرض باید باشه
<Dark-Sun> چیزی می بینین توی قسمت سفید وسط صفحه
<maryam> نوشته auti etho
<maryam> وسط که نیست ولی اینو نوشته
<Dark-Sun> خب انتخابش کنین. روی دکمه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> edit
<Dark-Sun> بزنین
<maryam> من جلو ترم علی اینو زدم
<maryam> بعدش
<maryam> اگه بلد نیستی برات توضیح بدم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خوبه فقط موظب باش. به به. خوبه
<maryam> @@@@@@@@@
<Dark-Sun> maryam: :))
<Dark-Sun> maryam: سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> IPv4 settings
<Dark-Sun> method
<maryam> بعدددددددددددددددددددددددش
<maryam> دوست داری تا صبح بیدار باشی
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب دیگه هیچی. با دکمه‌ی اد آی پی و گیت وی اضافه می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> آی پی گیت وی رو هم در قسمت دی ان اس سرور می نویسین
<Dark-Sun> apply
<Dark-Sun> خلاص
<Dark-Sun> maryam: جا که نموندین؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<maryam> نه حولم نکم
<Dark-Sun> حول ؟ هول ؟ من املام ضعیفه.
<Dark-Sun> دهخدا می‌گه هول درسته.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<maryam> زدم الان علامت شبکه دوتا فلش روبه بالا و پایین شده
<Dark-Sun> maryam: تبریـــــــــــــــــــــــــک
<Dark-Sun> maryam: البته الان باید ببینین که سایتی باز می‌شه یا نه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: با پینگ
<Dark-Sun> ping 4.2.2.4
<maryam> ولی سایتی باز نمیشه
<Dark-Sun> شروع کنین.
<Dark-Sun> جواب می‌ده؟
<Dark-Sun> توی ترمینال باید بزنین
<Dark-Sun> ping 4.2.2.4
<maryam> با چی
<maryam> توی نوار اردس
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ترمینال رو باید باز کنین
<Dark-Sun> Applications> Accessories > terminal
<maryam> زدم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: جواب داد؟
<maryam> نوشته from 192.168.0.55 icmp_seq
<maryam> انی که فرستادم نوشته همشم همینو مینوسیه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: هووم.. نه این یعنی یک جای کار ایراد داره
<maryam> علی کجا رفتی
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اس ام اس اومد
<maryam> چی اومد؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: می‌گه نیت کن واسه ۵ نفر بفرست. از این اس ام اس‌هاست که مخابرات می‌فرسته
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب باید این مشکل رو رفع کنیم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: نمی‌دونم از کجا شروع کنیم. کارت شبکه که فعاله.
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ارتباط که هست.
<Dark-Sun> maryam: آهان. آی پی خودش رو پینگ می‌کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: فقط امیدوارم سابنت ماسک رو درست وارد کرده باشین
<maryam> من رفتم ای پی مو عوض کنم ببینم مگه مال ای پی هستش  ولی دکمه apply واسه تایید غیر فعاله
<maryam> 255.255.255.0
<maryam> مگه همین نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خسته نباشید اگه اپلای فعال نباشه که انگار هیچی عمل نکرده
<Dark-Sun> maryam: آره سابنت درسته
<maryam> gateway  رو چی بزنم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: با توجه به تنظیمات شبکه ویندوز ایکس پی باید اون رو وارد کنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اون رو می‌دونین؟
<maryam> اره
<Dark-Sun> خب  پس دیگه نباید مشکلی باشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: یک چیز دیگه اگه گزینه‌ی اپلای فعال نیست می‌تونیم یک کانکشن دیگه بسازیم و تست کنیم
<maryam> وقتی از خود کانکشن پروپرتیش میگیرم یه سری آی پی هستش که من ندادم
<maryam> یه دونه ای پی هستش به اسم Broadcast address
<Dark-Sun> maryam: کجا توی ویندوز دیگه؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: روی شکلک شبکه راست کلیک کنین گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> status
<maryam> که ای پیش اینه 192.168.0.255
<maryam> اینو من ندادم که
<Dark-Sun> سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> support
<maryam> نه بابا توی خود ابونتو
<maryam> وقتی از اکانت پروپرتیشس میگیرم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: مشکلی نیست. اون رو خود سیستم در نظر می‌گیره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ای مراحل رو با من انجام بدین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: پنجره‌ی های باز کانکشن رو ببندین
<maryam> بزار همشونو حذف کنم دوباره بسازم ببینم مشکل رفع میشه یا نع
<maryam> بگووووووووووووووو
<Dark-Sun> maryam: کاری بهشون نداشته باشین.
<maryam> خوب
<Dark-Sun> maryam: گزینه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> Edit connections
<Dark-Sun> رو بیارین.
<Dark-Sun> روی همون اشتراک قبلی گزینه ی
<Dark-Sun> edit
<Dark-Sun> رو بزنین و توی همون سربرگ اول
<Dark-Sun> عبارت جلوی
<Dark-Sun> Mac Address
<maryam> خوب
<Dark-Sun> رو کپی کنین
<Dark-Sun> حالا این پنجره‌ رو
<Dark-Sun> cancel
<Dark-Sun> کنین یا ببندین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: دکمه‌ی
<Dark-Sun> Add
<maryam> خوب
<Dark-Sun> رو بزنین و در کادر
<Dark-Sun> MAC address
<Dark-Sun> همون رو
<Dark-Sun> paster
<Dark-Sun> paste*
<Dark-Sun> کنین
<maryam> توی همون سربرگ اولی
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله
<Dark-Sun> maryam: حالا سربرگ
<Dark-Sun> IPv4 Settings
<maryam> خوب
<Dark-Sun> رو باز کنین
<Dark-Sun> متد روی
<Dark-Sun> Manual
<Dark-Sun> دکمه ی ADD
<Dark-Sun> و اطلاعات رو وارد کنین
<Dark-Sun> به من هم بگین چی وارد می‌کنین
<maryam> خوب
<maryam> o,f
<maryam> خوب
<maryam> باشه  ای پی من
<maryam> 192.168.0.45
<Dark-Sun> maryam: آی پی کامپیوتر دیگه‌ای که نیست یوقت
<maryam> netmask 255.255.255.0
<maryam> مگه همین نیستش
<Dark-Sun> اگه هست عوضش کنین به آدرسی که مطمئن هستین توی شبکه نیست
<Dark-Sun> maryam: IP address
<maryam> نه
<Dark-Sun> خب خوبه.
<maryam> gateway 192.168.0.8
<Dark-Sun> خوب حالا کادر
<Dark-Sun> DNS servers:
<maryam> خوب بعدش
<Dark-Sun> رو هم همون
<maryam> apply بزنم
<Dark-Sun> 192.168.0.8
<Dark-Sun> بگذارین
<Dark-Sun> و کادر
<Dark-Sun> Search domains
<Dark-Sun> رو هم همینطور
<maryam> کدوم
<maryam> dns  رو کدوم بزنم
<maryam> اینا روئ چی بنویسم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: 192.168.0.8
<Dark-Sun> همون آدرس گیت وی خودتون/
<maryam> dns ma ine 217.218.155.104
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله؟
<maryam> دی ان اس ما اینه که برات فرستادم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: مشکلی نیست فعلا با همین تنظیمات ادامه بدین
<maryam> search donains  رو چی بنیوسم
<Dark-Sun> مثل همون قبلی
<Dark-Sun> 192.168.0.8
<Dark-Sun> امیدوارم این اطلاعات صحیح باشن.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> maryam: یکبار دیگه همه اطلاعات رو روی صفحه چک کنین و اگه همه چیز درست بود
<Dark-Sun> apply
<Dark-Sun> بزنین
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<maryam> خوب زدم اون قبلی رو پاگ منم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: نه لطفا چیزی رو پاک نکنین
<Dark-Sun> maryam: روی شکلک شبکه در نوار بالا کلیک کنین
<Dark-Sun> روی گزینه ی
<Dark-Sun> Wired connection 1
<Dark-Sun> کلیک کنین
<maryam> درسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست شددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
<maryam> عزیززززززززززززززززززم دستت درد نکنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: یعنی سایت هم باز می‌کنه؟
<maryam> ولی سرعتش خیلی پایینه
<maryam> ارهههههههههههههههههه
<maryam> ولی سرعتش پایییینه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب خدا رو شکر
<maryam> مثل اینی که روی ویندوز هستش نیست
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خب ما تنظیمات رو دستی دادیم. این خودش می‌تونه یک دلیل باشه. وقتی از دی اچ سی پی تنظیمات
<maryam> مرسییییییییییییییییییییییی
<Dark-Sun> ارسال بشه سیستم بیشتر مچ می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> البته این نظر منه! هیچ پشتوانه‌ی علمی نداره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خواهش می‌کنم
<maryam> زیر دیپلم بگو
<maryam> سرعتش خیلی خیلی پایین هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: هیچی ولش کن. خودت استاد می‌شی درستش می‌کنی
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<maryam> 30 ثانیه طول میکشه گوگل و باز کنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: وی پی ان وصله؟
<maryam> خوب حالا که همه چیزو گفتی این یکی رو هم بگو
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ایشالله که سخت نباشه
<maryam> نرم افزار واسه اینکه آهنگامو بخونه توش هستش یا باید دانلود کنم
<hichkas> salam kasi mitune bege man cod hasteye linux az koja mitunam peyda konam?????????
<maryam> اره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله هست.
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: kernel.org
<Dark-Sun> maryam: روی هر آهنگی دوبار کلیک کنین اجرا می‌شه ممکنه بار اول بخواد کدک دانلود کنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: اجازه بدین دانلودش رو انجام بده. مخصوصا برای اجرای فایل‌های ام پی تری بهشون نیاز داره
<hichkas> ببین من 1 پروژه دارم در مورد کام÷ایل هسته لینوکس باید کد بزنم و نتیجه رو ببینم میشه بگی کد ها رو از کجا می تونم ببینم؟
<maryam> اره همینکارو کردم رفت واسه دانلود
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: هیچکس جان، عرض کردم سایت کرنل دات او آر جی
<maryam> دیگه استاد شدیم علی جون
<Dark-Sun> maryam: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ا
<Dark-Sun> اینجا راهنماهای خوبی هست واسه شروع کار. فراموش نکن بهشون سر بزنی
<hichkas> رفتم ولی اونجا فقط فایلای بروز شده است
<maryam> این کجاست
<maryam> منو پیش کی فرستادی
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: سورس کرنل رو لازم داری دیگه؟
<hichkas> آره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: ویکی سایت اوبونتو دات آی ار هستش. کار هموطن‌های خودمونه
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: عزیزم توی اون سایت لینک دانلود بالایی
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: بزرگ گذاشته سمت راست وسط صفحه
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.36.2.tar.bz2
<maryam> اهاااااااااا
<maryam> همیشه همینجا هستین؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: همیشه نه. هر وقت فرصت داشته باشم
<maryam> ولی علی سرعت دانلودش خیلی عالیه فقط صفحاتو دیر باز میکنه
<maryam> من باهات زیاد کار دارم
<maryam> یه وقت نری دیگه پیدات نشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من هستم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<maryam> میخوام مانیتورینگ شبکه رو برام بگی
<maryam> به ویندوز هم مسلط هستی؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: جانم؟ من زیر دیپلم بلدم گفته باشم
<maryam> شبکش البته
<maryam> حالا دیگه ما شدیم زیر دیپلم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: راستش مانیتورینگ نمی‌دونم چیه
<maryam> من توی شبکه یه آقایی هستش زیاد مشکوک میزنه میخوام مانیتورشو ببینم که چیکار میکنه با ریموت که نمیشه راهیدیگه ای هستش
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بنده خدا رو چیکارش دارین! گناه داره طفلی
<maryam> اینه که توی شبکه بخوایم صفحه دستکتاب یکی دیگرو داشته باشم دکتررررررررررررررررر
<hichkas> ممنون حالا اگه دسترات لینوکس بخوام از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم من مجبورم برا آز سیستم عامل بلد باشم برا اولین باره که با لینوکس دارم کار میکنم اصلا تا حالا طرفش نرفتم؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: هووم گمونم باید وی ان سی نصب باشه
<maryam> زیادی مشکوک میزنه
<maryam> ابونتو همچین امکاناتی داره؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: گفتم که بلد نیستم.
<maryam> چی نصب بشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: توی ویندوز با چه نرم افزاری این کار رو می‌کردین؟
<maryam> نرم افزاره
<maryam> بابا توی ایکس پی. میگم
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: خداوند روح تو را قرین رحمت قرار دهد فرزندم.. بگرد ترمینال لینوکس توی گوگل
<Dark-Sun> maryam: hyper terminal
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<hichkas> ترسیدم از 2آت
<maryam> ترمینال مسافربری :))
<maryam> نترس برا قلبت خوب نیست
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: نترس! با صلابت برو جلو. هر چی دیدی توی ترمینال وارد کن. بدون تست چیزی رو قبول نکن
<Dark-Sun> maryam: منظورتون کنترل و مانیتورینگ بود یه چیزی مثل
<Dark-Sun> golden eye
<maryam> مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: درست می‌گم؟
<maryam> ارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من گوگل کردم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: spy tool for linux
<maryam> آلان دیگه لب تاب من هم میطونه با بقیه کامیوتر ها شبکه باشه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله. همین الانم هست
<Dark-Sun> maryam: می‌تونین بقیه رو پینگ کنین و خودتون ببینین
<maryam> من میتونم یه آی پی رو که توی شبکه هستش پینگ کنم دیگه؟
<maryam> توی ترمینال مسافربری
<hichkas> برام 2آ کنید واسه 1 واحد چرت و پرت مث آز سیستم نیفتم که زور داره برام
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله. همون ترمینال بین شهری
<Dark-Sun> :)
<maryam> چجوری یه شرتکات ازش توی دستکتاب داشته باشم؟
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: گاهی چیزی را سخت و ناپسند می‌دانید در حالیکه آن برای شما بهتر است (یک کتیبه‌ی عهد عتیق)
<Dark-Sun> نه ببخشید فکر کنم این از قرآن بود!
<hichkas> بله از قرآن بود فک کنم آیه 216 بقره
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بکشید و رها کنین در دسکتاپ
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: احسنت. حالا جدی همین آیه‌است؟
<maryam> خودم پیداش کردم
<maryam> دیگه داره کم کم از لینوکس خوشم میاد
<Dark-Sun> maryam: بله. لینوکسم باید از شما خوشش بیاد
 * Bersam think about ctrl + alt + t.
<maryam> قبلا رفته بودم سراغش ولی چون بلد نبودم باهاش کار کنم گیج کننده بود
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: فوق االعاده بووووود احسنت
<maryam> ولی آلان با کمک شما دیگه نصبت بهش خوش بین شم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خدا رو شکر. کنترل و آلت و تی هم ترمینال رو باز می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> maryam: برسام گفت اون بالا
<maryam> دیگه بلد شدم
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: درست بود. ای ول. خوشم اومد
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<maryam> از فردا اگه مشکلای داشتی بهم میل بزن تا برات بگم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: باشه. چــــــشــــــــــــــــــــم
<Dark-Sun> :))
<maryam> راهی برای افزایش سرعت اینترنتش سراغ نداری
<hichkas> آره "حکم جهاد برای شما مقرر گردید و حال آنکه بر شما ناگوار و مکروه است لیکن چه بسیار شود که چیزی را شما ناگوار شمارید ولی بحقیقت خیر و صلاح شما در ان بوده و چه بسیار شود که چیزی را دوست دارید و در واقع شر و فساد شما در آن است و خداوند بمصالح اموØ
<Dark-Sun> maryam: راستش نه. شاید بعد از یک ریست بهتر بشه.
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌دونم
<hichkas> ممنون از راهنماییتون دوست عزیز
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: چی نوشته بودی؟
<hichkas> معنی آیه 216 بقره
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: خواهش می‌کنم. کاری نکردم. یک توزیع لایو بگیر کار کن. قسنگ دستت میاد.
<maryam> باشه
<maryam> علی من دیگه باید برم فردا شب هستی؟
<Dark-Sun> maryam: سعی می‌کنم باشم ولی قول نمی‌دم
<Dark-Sun> چه بسا چيزي را خوش ‍ نداشته باشيد، حال آنكه خير شما در آن است. و يا چيزي را دوست داشته باشيد، حال آنكه شر شما در آن است. و خدا مي‏داند، و شما نمي‏دانيد.
<Dark-Sun> من با قسمت آخرش حال می‌کنم: و خدا می‌داند و شما نمی‌دانید.
<maryam> به هر حال منتظرتم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> maryam: من نبودم بقیه هستن
<maryam> فعلا باییییییییییی باز میگم ممنون بابت صبرتون  توی آموزشم
<Dark-Sun> maryam: همه اینجا هستن تا به تازه‌کارای حرفه‌ای کمک کنن
<Dark-Sun> maryam: شب بخیر. در پناه خدا.
<maryam> شما بهترین صبرتون زیاده
<Dark-Sun> maryam: باید سعید رو ببینی
<maryam> بای
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> maryam: خدانگهدار
<hichkas> من این آیه رو خیلی دوست دارم برام 2آ کنید زیاد شبتون بخیر
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: تو هم ما رو فراموش نکن. شب خوش
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: از این شورتکات‌ها من خیلی دوست دارم. منبعی واسشون هست؟
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: دنبالش نگشتم! ولی باید باشه‌! مثلا همون شورتکات بالایی با شیفت بزنی توی ترمینال یه تب جدید باز میکنه!
<hichkas> راستی این توزیع لایو از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم ؟ بهم نخندید ولی تا حالا کار نکردم
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: ubuntu
<Dark-Sun> رو گوگل کن
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: mint
<Dark-Sun> هم هست
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: کلا توزیع‌های لینوکسی که به صورت لایو هم اجرا بشن زیاد هستن
<hichkas> ممنون
<Dark-Sun> hichkas: خواهش می‌کنم هموطن
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: درست. توی اپلیکشن راحت‌تر می‌شه پیدا کرد ولی توی خود گنوم آسون نیست
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: یک شورتکات هم من بگم؟ واسه پاک کردن محتویات صفحه؟
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: یک چیزی مثل
<Dark-Sun> clear
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: ?
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: کنترل و ال
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: ctrl + h هم توی ناتیلوس فایل های هیدن رو نمایش میده
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: فایل هایی که با دات شروع میشن :D
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: یک چیزی هم بگم واسه پیمایش صفحه توی ترمینال؟
<dingdangdong> pgup?
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: حتی وقتی محیط گرافیکی نباشه؟ ایکس نباشه؟
<dingdangdong> :P
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: نخیر!
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: kho begu!
<Dark-Sun> shift + page up , shift + page down
<dingdangdong> pg-dw?
<dingdangdong> hamun manzuram bud dige =))
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: توی محیط‌های غیر گرافیکی وقتی ایکس هم نباشه کار می‌ده
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: +1
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: جدا گوگل نبود ما چی کار می‌کردیم؟
<dingdangdong> Bersam: yahoo?
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: hmm, mara che be mohithaye x-less?
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: ای ولزجددشسکگگگگگ
<Dark-Sun> +1
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: وقتی کرش کنه دستت رو می‌گیره
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: hmmm, nofuse bad nazan baradar!
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: ببخشید. بخشید .. ولی به قول بچه‌ها گفتنی شتریه که در خونه همه می‌خوابه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: hmmm, mara ba shotor niz kari nis!
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: gir dadia :D
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: :))
<Dark-Sun> ولی این نول هم شیطونیه! همه چیز رو نگفته: امتحان کنین
<Dark-Sun> alt + f7
<Dark-Sun> پنجره رو جا به جا کنین با کیبورد!
<dingdangdong> noch bara man wide mikone panjararo
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: گنوم؟ ماکزیمایز کرد؟
<dingdangdong> xfce, na, wide kard, yani faghat ofoghi keshid
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: من واسه گنوم گفتم. چطوره واسه همه میز کارها این ها رو در بیاریم بنویسیم؟
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: کار خوبی می‌شه ها
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: جالب بود :)
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: smiley: yek karbare active ?
<Dark-Sun> یوقت ماوس کار نده یا نداشته باشیمش. خیلی بدرد می‌خوره.
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: gamunam tu net bashe ye jaeee, bas gasht vali
 * Bersam احتمالا هست ولی خب فارسی نیست.
<Dark-Sun> خب اصطلاح تخصصی نداره که بگیم سخته.
 * dingdangdong fek mikone chera Bersam balad ni ba khodesh harf bezane . . 
<dingdangdong> Bersam: hmm, khob peyda kardane ada osulesh ye chize, tarjomash ye chize dige
<Bersam> dingdangdong: بعله ...
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: دوست نداری از این شورتکاتا؟
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: daram
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: پس موافقین؟
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: ؟
<Dark-Sun> زوود باشین الان اشکانم میاد
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: دارم دنبال یه منبع می‌گردم :) ناوله کامل نیس
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: =))) ash-kano chikar darin baba =))
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> من به گنوم شل رسیدم. داره هیپنوتیزمم می‌کنه!
<Dark-Sun> 8-o
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: http://live.gnome.org/KeyboardShortcuts
<Bersam>  Drag + Ctrl     Copy file or folder
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: واو . این یکی بهتره. منبعش موثقه. اصل جنسه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> ولی آلت و اف ۶ کار نمی‌ده واسه من
<Dark-Sun> به نظرم اینا باید تست بشن. نمی‌شه به اجنبی‌ها اعتماد کرد!!
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: برای من هم ... قدیمیه فک کنم!
<Bersam> version 2.18.
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: last edited 2008-02-03 14:47:12 by localhost)
<dingdangdong> hmm, agha hamashun khuban!
<Dark-Sun> مزنه دو سالی داره خاک می‌خوره
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: alt f6 bara man amudi bozorg mikone =))
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: خوشکلم اینا مربوط به گنوم هستن. واسه ایک اف سی ای نزن یوقت دیدی ایکس رو کشت!!
 * dingdangdong junesho gerefte kafe dastesho dare be jame'eye linuxi khedmat mikone . . 
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: بابا فدا کار! پترس!
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> خب حالا کجا بگذاریم حاصل تلاشمون رو؟
<dingdangdong> ctrl+alt+(+/-)
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: wiki?
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: توی گنوم هیچ کاری نمی‌ده
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: ctrl+alt+backspace? :D
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: زرررررنگیـــــــــی؟
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: :D
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: این یکی رو خوب بلدم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: lanati hame jam kar mikone =))
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: نفرین تاکسه
<Dark-Sun> Bo
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: تو ویکی بگذاریم؟
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: توی ویکی خوبه؟
<Dark-Sun> یا یک دامنه جدا بگذاریم؟ با کلاس! هم فارسی هم خارجیش رو یکجا بگذاریم
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: gozinehaye dige chian? :D
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: damaneye joda?
<Dark-Sun> همه میزکارها یکجا
<Dark-Sun> کلی رفرنس می‌شه.
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: آره. چرا که نه؟
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: hmm!
<Dark-Sun> linux-shortcuts.com
<Dark-Sun> من پیشنهاد دادم!
<Dark-Sun> هر کسی دامنه‌ی مورد نظرش رو بگه
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: هستی؟
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: hmmmm, unam mishe
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: gnome.ir
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: age damane ezafi dari :D
<Bersam> :D
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: البته اون جوری کلی میشه اخه هر برنامه‌ای شورتکات جدا برای خودش داره
<Dark-Sun> نه ندارم! گفتم واسه همه یکی بگیریم. ساب دومین بدیم به هر میز کار!
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: هر برنامه نه. فقط میزکارها.
 * the-light interruptint to Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> the-light: چیه احسان؟ ها ؟ چیه؟ چیه؟ چی می‌گی؟
<the-light> interrupting*
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> the-light: خب بگو
<Dark-Sun> :)
 * dingdangdong mikubune to gushe the-light 
 * the-light tashakor mikone az dingdangdong
<Dark-Sun> اینجا یک جامعه‌ی آزاده. هر کسی می‌تونه اظهار نظر کنه. ولی عواقبش گردن خودشه!
<dingdangdong> :D
 * Dark-Sun yaghe dingdangdong ro migire! hamshahri ma ro mizani?!!! >:o
<Dark-Sun> the-light: خب بگو احسان. نظری راجع به بحث ما داشتی؟
 * dingdangdong chapaki be Dark-Sun minegare . . 
<dingdangdong> agha man beram
<Dark-Sun> اوه اوه! آقا یکی بیاد ما رو جدا کنه!!!
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: be tahghighat edame bede azizam :P khabaresho bede
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: کجا بدم؟ ایمیلت رو ندادی
<Dark-Sun> dingdangdong: پیام خصوصی بده. جوسی اسپم می‌فرسته
<Dark-Sun> :))
<the-light> Dark-Sun: az hipnotizm gofti ta UI o domain o ... :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: نه می‌گم  شورتکات‌های میزکارها رو یکجا جمع می‌کنیم. همین
<dingdangdong> Dark-Sun: khosusi mirese?
<the-light> Dark-Sun: ke chi beshe?
<Dark-Sun> the-light: که چی بشه؟ که چی بشه احسان؟
<Dark-Sun> کلی به درد می‌خوره. یک روز که ماوس نداشته باشی میانبرهای صفحه کلید خیلی کمک می‌کنه
<the-light> Dark-Sun: ino dige bayad dakhel moghadamti computer mikhundan aksaran, dakhele hame OS ha mamoolan yekie
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<Dark-Sun> the-light: همه او اس ها یکی نیست احسان
<Dark-Sun> the-light: بابا ما الان دو تا میزکار مختلف داشتیم تست می‌کردیم قرق می‌کرد
<the-light> Dark-Sun: masalan?
<Dark-Sun> the-light: میزکارت چیه احسان؟
<the-light> KDE
 * dingdangdong felan khodafezi mikone az baCHzzzzZzz
<Dark-Sun> the-light: به به. با میز کار هممون فرق می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> the-light: امتحان کن، آلت و اف شش
<the-light> Dark-Sun: hich
<Dark-Sun> the-light: ببخشید الت و اف ۷ رو روی یک پنجره باز بزن
<the-light> Dark-Sun: hichi
<Dark-Sun> the-light: توی گنوم پنجره رو به حالت جابجایی می‌بره با کیبورد می‌شه پنجره رو جابجا کرد
<Dark-Sun> the-light: واسه هر میز کار فرق می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> the-light: آلت و کنترل و تی رو بزن اسحان
<Dark-Sun> احسان*
<the-light> Dark-Sun: alt+f3 bayad bezani badan move dare :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: به به. دیدی؟ توی گنوم این کلید‌ها هیچ کاری نمی‌کنن
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: حالا نظر مساعدت چیه؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: inja dakhele systemsettings  ghesma hast makhsuse shortcut e, ham keyboard standard ham chizaye dige
<Dark-Sun> the-light: به به!
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: حواست هست؟
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: من هستم :D
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: بله دیده بودمش!
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: تیو همون لینکه نوشته بود در موردش!
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: احسان سناریو رو کلا پیچوند!
<Dark-Sun> جمع کنیم بریم خونه‌هامون!
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: من با اصلش موافقم! ترجمه و اینا هم هستم :D
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: keyboad Shortcuts
<Dark-Sun> گذاشته همه میانبر‌ها رو
<Dark-Sun> the-light: البته دستت درد نکنه. خوب شد همین الان فهمیدیم این هست
<Dark-Sun> وگرنه ضد حالش رو می‌خوردیم اساسی!
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: بعله ... :) ولی خب ترجمه نیست! یا باید ببینیم تیم گنوم که داره ترجمه می‌کنه چی‌کارس
<the-light> chio tarjome konin vaghti dakhel UI hastesh in?
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: ترجمه‌اش زیاد جالب نمی‌شه.. مثلا مینیمایز رو بگیم کمینه
<Dark-Sun> :s
<Bersam> the-light: توضیحاتش رو منظورمه!
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: خب دیگه :D
<Dark-Sun> اگه اینجوری مرتب یکجا نبود می‌شد ادامه داد
<Dark-Sun> ولی به نظرم اینجوری جالب نیست.
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم. ضد حال خوردم
<Bersam> Dark-Sun: :D !
<Dark-Sun> the-light: خب کاری نداری احسان؟
<Dark-Sun> Bersam: می‌خندی؟ بخند. بخند تا دنیا به روت بخنده
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<the-light> shab khosh Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> the-light: شب بخیر.
<Dark-Sun> شب همگی بخیر.
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGKILL...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
<erghezi> ‏کسی برنامه میشناسه بتونه عکس ۱۵ مگی رو باز کنه/
<erghezi> ‏؟
<erghezi> ‏این برنامه های معمولی پیغام کمبود رم میدن!
<Bersam> erghezi: :))! gimp نمیتونه بازش کنه؟
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: هیچ کدوم:)
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: میگن سایز بزرگه!
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: رمت نمیکشه
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: حالا ۴ گیگ رمه ها :ی
<everplays> erghezi, hehe! 4gig kame khob :)
<everplays> erghezi, tanzimat-e memory ro too gimp check kardi?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: با گیمپ باز نکردما
<erghezi> ‏everplays: عکس png هست
<erghezi> ‏ebraminio: ی برنامه میخوام عکس رو باز کنه....  بتونم روش زوم کنم
<erghezi> ‏ebraminio: با اویرپلیز بودم ;)
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: عکسای آدم و اینا رو هم میشه برداری کرد!؟
<Bersam> erghezi: توی فکرش بودم! شدن که میشه ولی امتحان کن! خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی حجمش زیاد میشه!
<Bersam> erghezi: حتی یه عکس کوچیک رو!
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: اووووووووووووف.......... عجب چیزی میشه پسر
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: ینی شاخ دارم در میارم :ی
<Bersam> erghezi: من یه سری زدم!‌دیدم که نه بابا تموم نمی‌خواد بکنه وقتی قطعش کردم دیدم یه فایل خیلی حجیم ذخیره کرده اونم تازه مثلا ۱۰ درصد یه عکس کوچیک!
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: پسر مال من ۴ هسته ای خوب :))) فرق میکنه با ی هسته ای تو
<Bersam> erghezi: :D بعله! ولی خب کلا چیز الکی نیس
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: آقا من ایمانم به لینوکس بیشتر شد :ی
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: شما هم بیشترش کردی :)
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: اوه اوه... عکس رو باز کردم... کل سیستم داشت میرفت تو هنگ
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: سریع کل رم رو میخوره!
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: ی برنامه باید پیدا کنیم برای باز کردن این جور عکسا
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: تیکه تیکه عکس رو  لود کنه
<Bersam> erghezi: با مرورگرت بازش کن؟!
<Bersam> erghezi: با کرومیوم
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: با اون که می پکه؟
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: ینی میگی با اون میشه؟:)))
<Bersam> erghezi: من فایل های با سایز بزرگ باز کردم باهاش :D
<Bersam> erghezi: به امتحانش می‌ارزه :d
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: سفیدی فقط :ي
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: خب بابا کارش آخه عکس باز کردن نیست که
<Bersam> erghezi: بزارش بکگراند! :D
<erghezi> ‏فایرفاکسم نمی تونه
<erghezi> ‏:ی
<erghezi> ‎Bersam: lol
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: ببینم پس این عکسای چند صد مگی رو چطوری باز میکنن؟
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: مال کهکشان و اینا رو
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: من یادمه عکس گیگی هم دیده بودم!
<nixoeen> erghezi: ba VIPS
<nixoeen> erghezi: http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/nip2
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-05
<shabnam> salam dictionary farsi baraye ubuntu mikham
<shabnam> کسی اینجا نیست
<shabnam> دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی برای ابونتو میخوام
<lachfome> shabnam: salam
<shabnam> سلام
<lachfome> shabnam: http://www.xfardic.org/html/index.php
<shabnam> mamnon
<shabnam> lachfome babylon nadari
<lachfome> shabnam: خوب می تونی اون فایل های بابیلون رو تبدیل به فرمت قابل استفاده در xfardic کنی
<shabnam> نرم افزار داره
<lachfome> http://forums.technotux.org/viewtopic.php?t=9344-view-previous shabnam ino bekhon
<shabnam> دستت دردنکه
<shabnam> بای مرسی lachfome
<khargosh> سلام
<khargosh> کسی هست بتونه کمکه من کنه
<khargosh> من نمیدونم چجوری رفرش ریتم رو عوض کنم
<khargosh> خود سیستم فقط ۶۰ هرتز داره
<khargosh> اما به نظرم یه جای کار میلنگه
<khargosh> تو ویندوز ۷ من بیش از ۱۰ ساعت پای کام\یوتر میشینم مشکلی ندارم اونم ۶۰ هرتز هست
<khargosh> اما اینجا بیش از ۵ دقیقه نمیتونم به مانیتور نگاه کنم
<khargosh> compiz هم نصب کردم اما اون هیچ کاری نمیکنه
<khargosh> اصلا تغییری ایجاد نمیشه
<khargosh> با روش های xrandr هم کلی کار کردم
<khargosh> اما اون هم جواب نداد
<khargosh> ادم به جوشکاری نگاه کنه خیلی چشم و چالش کمتر درد میگیره
<khargosh> کسی اینجا نیست
<Mehrdad> inja admin ubuntu.ir darim ?
<r00t_> salam baro bach
<r00t_> ye chand ta sooal daram kasi hast javab bede
<r00t_> ???
<r00t_> kasi nabod
<Amir__> Salam doostan. che kasi az Linux Mint Estefade mikone?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-06
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmmmm /me be bax salam mide
<Mehdi> salam doostan
<Mehdi> HI
<ahmad> سلام من با kaffeine
<ahmad> تونستم تلویزیون دیجیتال را بیارم
<ahmad> ولی صدا ندارم
<ahmad> تصویرهم میشه گفت نصفش یجورایی برفکیه
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم؟
<satanix7> ahmad: yani maahvaare?
<satanix7> satanix7: man maahvaare baa kaffeine daram va moshkeli nadare
<satanix7> ow!
<satanix7> ahmad: internal yaa external e?
<ahmad> satanix7 usb hastesh
<ahmad> ماهواره نه
<ahmad> گیرنده ی دیجیتال
<ahmad> شبکه های ایران
<ahmad> از دریق  از نوع دیجیتال
<satanix7> ahmad: mark esh chie?
<satanix7> ahmad: fekr konam moshkel az driver esh baashe
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> اگر اشتباه نکنم روش نوشته
<ahmad_> dvb t usb dongle
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> رفتی؟
<ahmad_> اینم سایت درایوشه اگر اشتباه نکنم
<ahmad_> http://www.blazevideo.com/driver/
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> بلد نیستید؟
<satanix7> rafte boodam
<satanix7> ahmad_: ye terminal baaz kon bezan sudo lspci
<satanix7> ahmad_: va output esh ro paste kon
<atkrad> می خواهم یک گیرنده دیجیتال شبکه های تلویزیونی به صورت یو اس بی بخرم. چه مارکی برای لینوکس خوبه؟
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2974684
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2974684
<ahmad_> دی دی؟
<ahmad_> satanix7 ؟
<satanix7> ahmad_: sudo lsusb begir
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2974694
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: alan baa driver e khode kernel e yaa driver e in site e?
<ahmad_> خودش نصب شده
<ahmad_> من چیزی از سایته دراو نگرفتم
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: injaa tozih daade http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Afatech_AF9015
<satanix7> ahmad_: ubuntu e chandi?
<satanix7> ahmad_: oon paayine safhe chand taa driver moarrefi karde, bayad test koni
<satanix7> ahmad_: be nazar miad driver e kernel bug daare
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> 11.10
<satanix7> uname -r begir
<ahmad_> متوجه نشدم
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> yani too terminal bezan uname -r
<ahmad_> 3.0.0-13-generic
<ahmad_> این اومد
<ahmad_> satanix7
<ahmad_> ؟
<satanix7> ahmad_: too masir e /lib/firmware/3.0.0-13-generic file e dvb-usb-af9015.fw ro daari?
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: hich tasviri nadari yaa tasvir boride boride ast
<satanix7> ?
<ahmad_> نصفیش تغریبا برفکیه
<ahmad_> نصفه دیگشم رنگش ادی نیست
<ahmad_> satanix7
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmad_> salam
<satanix7> ahmad_: baa player haaye dige ham test kardi?
<ahmad_> WhiteCrow1
<ahmad_> اره
<ahmad_> ولی نتونستم تصویری رو بیارم
<satanix7> ahmad_: masalan chi?
<ahmad_> یکی بود شبکه ها رو بعضیاشو اسماشو میاورد
<ahmad_> ولی تصویر نمیداد
<satanix7> ahmad_: me-tv ro emtehaan kon
<ahmad_> metv
<ahmad_> همنون میگم دیگه
<ahmad_> بالاخره چی شد مشکل از درایوه یا برنامه
<ahmad_> ؟
<satanix7> ahmad_: ino test kon, age nashod moshkel az kernel ete
<satanix7> http://tombcore.free.fr/af9015.tar.bz2
<ahmad_> ایونو چیکارش کنم
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: bezaar khodam test esh konam
<ahmad_> مال شما هم مگه خرابه
<ahmad_> ؟
<satanix7> ahmad_: error mide in driver e
<satanix7> ahmad_: moshkel az kernelete
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<satanix7> ahmad_: bebin mitooni downgrade koni be 2.6.39 ya 38 ?
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> downgrade ؟
<ahmad_> هستش؟
<ahmad_> چیه
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: begard bebin package e deb e kernel 2.6.38 yaa 2.6.39 baraye ubuntu et peyda mikoni
<satanix7> az hamin e ubuntu badam miad, dast e user ro mibande
<satanix7> hamishe kernel haash daaghoone
<ahmad_> میشه خصوصی باهاتون مکاتبه کنم
<ahmad_> satanix7
<satanix7> ahmad_: vaase chi? har chi mikhay hamin jaa bepors
<ahmad_> باشه
<ahmad_> شما از چه سیستم عامل استفاده میکنید
<satanix7> ahmad_: gentoo
<satanix7> ahmad_: too google "AF9015 for ubuntu 11.10" ro search kon, mellat ham moshkel daran
<ahmad_> ای بابا
<ahmad_> یعنی راهی نیست
<princef> salam
<satanix7> man beram
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> به نظر شما کدم سیستم عامل بهتره
<ahmad_> تو لینوکسو میگم
<ahmad_> satanix7
<princef> arch
<princef> aliye
<ahmad_> چرا
<ahmad_> ؟
<princef> sari
<princef> stable
<princef> kam hajm
<princef> shakhsi saziye bala
<princef> update boodan
<princef> entesharesh ham peyvaste hast
<ahmad_> میشه یه عکس ازاش بدین
<subzer0> ahmad_: arch sade be nazar mirese ama age tazekari be hich vajh felan naro soraghe ARCH!
<princef> in dalayel kafie fek konam
<princef> ba xfce ham mahshar mishe
<ahmad_> دوی دنیای لینوکس
<ahmad_> چی بهترین
<princef> s1.picofile.com/file/7201600428/Xfce_big.jpg
<subzer0> princef: ahmad_ in arch nist in xfce ast!
<princef> arch bedune desktop erae mishe!
<ahmad_> پس ولش کون
<princef> desktopesh ro khodet bayad entekhab va nasb konid
<ahmad_> اوبونتو کی به طور کامل فارسی میشه
<ahmad_> ؟
<subzer0> ahmad_: taze kari? boro soraghe mint ya Arios!
<subzer0> ahmad_: fekon ubuntu farsi shod! che farghi mikone!!?
<ahmad_> بهتر نیست؟
<ahmad_> راستی چیزی از سیستم عامل سام میدونید
<ahmad_> ؟
<subzer0> ahmad_: bastegi dare! man migam na! chish behtare?!
<ahmad_> خوب یه مبتدی بهتر نمیتونه کار کنه/
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> خدا حافظ
<subzer0> be nazare man na! ahmad_
<princef> bye
<princef> chera kasi parsix ro pishnahad nemide bejaye mint ya ubuntu?
<subzer0> princef: parsix ham kho0be:) kare arzeshmandie, hata parsidora!!:)
<subzer0> princef: ama man tajro0be kardam.... mint va Arios vase sho0ro0 kho0b javab mide ;)
<princef> noshke haye farsi baraye taze vared ha kheyli kamtar dardesar ijad mikone
<princef> :)
<subzer0> Rosha: agha archesh mio0fte?:D
<Rosha> subzer0: are oftade :D
<Rosha> subzer0: sal dige miaym mindazimesh :D
<subzer0> Rosha: ishala ;) delam vasat tang shod pedar sho0khte:D
<princef> rofaqa adresse bloghatun ro ham bezarid yeja
<princef> ma ham estefade konim
<princef> bye
<subzer0> [Global] kasi ru samba antivirus zade tahala?
<idin_shafei_nia> subzer0; yaani chi ? samba ye software hastesh ke roo protocle smb kar mikone !!!
<subzer0> idin_shafei_nia: yani fileserver darim, rush anti virus on-access mikham!
<subzer0> idin_shafei_nia: tajrobasho dari?
<subzer0> idin_shafei_nia: clamav real time kar nemikone
<idin_shafei_nia> bitdefender ro test kardi ?
<subzer0> na! takidam ru hamin clamav hast!
<subzer0> idin_shafei_nia: man ta ye jahaii kar kardam ye module dare samba ke ba clamav kar mikone esmesh scannedonly hast, testfiles khode clam ro pak mikone ama virusaye mano asan tahvil nemigire! nemishnase
<subzer0> db clam ham update hast [freshclam]
<idin_shafei_nia> subzer0 boro roo #technotux
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<hidensoft> salam
<hidensoft> doostan emkan nasb connection L2TP rooye ubuntu vojod nadare ?
<hidensoft> search kardam chizi peyda nakardam
<subzer0> hidensoft: pptp sadetare khob l2tp mamo0lan ro0 routyera estefade mishe!
<hidensoft> subzer0: bale midoonam , alan masale ine ke chetori mishe L2TP sakht ?
<hidensoft> !l2tp
<hidensoft> !pptp
<hidensoft> bot ham ke kolan tatile
<subzer0> hidensoft: pishnahad bo0d khob :)  vase samte client mikhay ya server?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad> تو کافئین
<ahmad> میاد تصویرش
<ahmad> ولی صدا نداره
<ahmad> تصویرشم نصفش تغریبا یه جورایی برفکیه
<ahmad> نصفیشم یجورایی رنگش طبیعی نیست
<ahmad> چیکار بایدبکنم؟
<lachfome> ahmad: بنداز بره :D)))
<liza> سلام
<liza> و خسته نباشید خدمت همه
<liza> میخواستم بپرسم کسی میدونه دلیل اذیت کردن مانیتور چی هست
<idin_shafei_nia> liza: chejoori dare aziat mikone ?
<liza> یعنی چرا من از وقتی لین.کس ریختم بیش از 10 دقیقه نمیتونم به مانیتور نگاه کنم
<liza> الان میگم
<liza> تو مینت 12 که تازه نصب کردم درایور کارت گرافیک رو هم نصب کردم
<liza> اما بیش از 5 دقیقه به مانیتور نگاه میکنم چشم درد میگیرم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza: گرافیکت Ati داری ؟؟
<liza> اما من کاربر تازه کار نیستم و بارها شده برای کارهای کامپیوتری 14 ساعت پای پی سی بشینم
<liza> بله
<liza> کارت گرافیک ای تی ا دارم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; mint12 ro gnome-shell dari ?? doroste ??
<liza> نه گنوم خوب کار نکرد
<liza> یونیتی ریختم
<liza> البته من با mate اجرا میکنم
<ahmad> سلام  من گیرنده دیجیتال دارم  تو کافئین  میاد تصویرش  ولی صدا نداره  تصویرشم نصفش تغریبا یه جورایی برفکیه  نصفیشم یجورایی رنگش طبیعی نیست چیکار بایدبکنم؟
<liza> که اونم هیچ مشکلی نداره
<liza> یعنی درایور گرافیک رو 100 درصد شناخته
<ahmad> liza
<ahmad> با منید؟
<liza> نه با ایدین خان هستم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; bebin ccsm ro nasb kon az makhazen baad 1-2 tik ro bardar bebin ok mishe ya na ?
<liza> این کار ها رو هم کردم
<idin_shafei_nia> ahaaaa
<liza> اصلا کامپیز انگار کار نمیکنه
<liza> تیک ورتیکال رفرش و  تیک اتوماتیک رفرش ریت رو میگید
<idin_shafei_nia> are
<idin_shafei_nia> waysa yekam search konam
<liza> کلی سرچ کردم
<liza> اصلا جواب نمیده
<liza> تنها مشکل من نیست
<liza> با خیلی از ایرانی های دیگه صحبت کردم همه این مشکل رو دارند
<liza> idin_shafei_nia : کلی تلاش کردم با دستورات
<liza> xrandr
<liza> ور رفتم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; to drivereto nasb kardi ya az driver haye open source dari estefade mikoni ?
<liza> هیچ فرقی نداره اول از اوپن سورس استفاده کردم وقتی دیدم اذیت میکنه
<liza> درایور اصلی رو نصب کردم
<liza> که اونم همین مشکل رو داره
<liza> تازه من تو ویندوز 7 همیشه رفرش ریت رو 60 میذارم هیچ مشکلی ندارم
<liza> اما با اینکه تو مینت هم روی 60 هست اصلا نمیشه به صفحه نگاه کرد
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; kodoom driver ro nasb kardi , graphicet che modeli hastesh ?
<liza> درایور رو از سایت ای تی ا گرفتم ورژن 11.11 هست که جدیدترین ورژن هست
<liza> گرافیکم هم 5650 هست
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; kernelet hamoon generic hast ya awazesh kardi ?
<liza> همون کرنل اولیه هست
<liza> اصلا دست نزدم
<liza> اخه مینت 2 هفته نیمشه ریلیز شده
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; are in moshkel az kernele
<liza> بعد کرنل هم اپدیت کردم
<liza> اگه با اپدیت کرد ن این از سیناپتیک کرنل اپدیت میشه اینکار رو هم کردم
<liza> kernel-package
<liza> رو میگم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; kernele PAE ro test kardi ???
<liza> نه چی هست
<liza> یه سوال نمیتونه اشکل از رفرش ریت باشه
<idin_shafei_nia> alan neto search kardam , yeki az kernele PAE estefade karde moshkele graphicesh hal shode
<liza> اخف اون زمانها که مانیتور سی ار تی داشتم هر موقع رفرش ریت کم میکردم سرم درد میگرفت دقیقا مثل همین الانم
<idin_shafei_nia> refresh rate ro ham taghir bedi baz hamin moshkelo khahi dasht wali ye testesh kon zarar nadare
<liza> اما تو این مانیتور جدید فقط 60 هرتز رو داره و روی ویندوز هم 60 هرتز هست
<liza> اخه با هیچی نمیشه عوضش کرد
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; Xorg ro bayad config koni
<liza> چجوری
<liza> ببینید من کلی روش پیدا کردن
<liza> www.blog.highub.com/linux/ubuntu-change-resolution-and-refresh-rate-in-xorg/
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; khob in khoob tozih dade dige
<liza> اما هیچ کدوم مثل برا من نیست
<liza> man x.org tanha 2 khat bishtar nist
<liza> asan inha ro nadare ke man bekham taghir bedam
<idin_shafei_nia> bezan sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , outputesho bede
<liza> bad vaghti ba compiz o dastorat xrandr nashode ba x.org mitonam taghir bedam
<liza> alan ba mint nistam
<liza> shoma ta 1 daghighe dige hastid
<liza> man ba mint login besham
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; are hastam
<liza> mer30
<liza> baghan mamnonam
<liza> khaili loft darid
<ahmad> سلام
<idin_shafei_nia> salam
<ahmad> چه جوری میشه با پدینگ وارد این کانال شد
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> pidgin
<ahmad> منضورم pidgin
<ahmad> بود
<idin_shafei_nia> khob pidgin ro baz kon baadesh zamani ke mikhay account ro add koni bejaye yahoo IRC ro add kon baad # ro ezafe kon
<liza> سلام
<ahmad> #
<liza> مرسی که منتظر موندید
<ahmad> سلام
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; khahesh
<ahmad> #
<ahmad> چیکارش کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> ahamd; bezar daghightar bet begam
<ahmad> تو قسمت یوزر چی بنویسم
<liza> جه دستوری گفتید بزنم
<ahmad> توقسمت پسورد چی بزنم
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; Accounts => manage accounts => add => protocol ( IRC ) => user ( hamoon esmi ke mikhay inja bashi )
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liza> زدم
<ahmad> پسورد چی؟
<ahmad> تو قسمت سرور چی بزنم
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia؟
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; pass ro khali bezar
<ahmad> سرور چی؟
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; irc.freenode.net
<liza> حالا چیکار کنم
<liza> اصلا میخواید فایل رو برای شما اپلود کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; bezaresh too site pastie.org
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; linkesho bede man
<liza> <script src='http://pastie.org/2977181.js'></script>
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<liza> http://pastie.org/pastes/2977181/download
<ahmad> مثل این که نشد
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; oon linke ro ke dadi amoozeshe confige Xorg ro dade , hamino edit kon
<liza> یعنی جواب میده
<idin_shafei_nia> zarar ke nadare liza
<liza> راستی یادمه شما گفتی میتونه از کرنل باشه
<liza> میشه ادرس سایت رو به من بدی اگه این روش جواب نداد از اون استفاده کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; sitesho bastam , wali az kernele PAE estefade karde
<idin_shafei_nia> bood
<idin_shafei_nia> too makhazen search kon
<liza> نمیشه بگی از کجا پیدا کردی
<liza> اخه تو مخزن kernele PAE نداریم
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; linkesho nadaram wali forume mint bood
<liza> به هر حال مرسی از راهنمایی هاتون
<liza> خیلی ممنونم
<liza> فقط یک نکته
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; khahesh , kari nakardam ke
<liza> من تو فایل x.org این قسمت ها رو ندارم
<liza> سر همین اصلا ادیت نکردم
<liza> VertRefresh    60-160
<liza> HorizSync     31-101
<liza> من اصلا این دو تا رو ندارم
<liza> یا اصلا این قسمت
<liza>         Modes      "1024x768_75.00"
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> میشه به منم کمک کنید
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; mitooni khodet taarif koni wasaaash , nabayad moshkeli pish biiaaad , wali hatman ghablesh ye backup begir az xorget
<subzer0> Xchat nasb kon kheyli rahate! ahmad
<idin_shafei_nia> ahmad; joonam
<liza> مرسی
<liza> ممنون
<liza> شب خوش
<idin_shafei_nia> liza; khahesh , shab khosh
<ahmad> subzer0
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad>  من گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad>  تو کافئین
<ahmad>  میاد تصویرش
<ahmad>  ولی صدا نداره
<ahmad>  تصویرشم نصفش تغریبا یه جورایی برفکیه
<ahmad>  نصفیشم یجورایی رنگش طبیعی نیست
<ahmad> چیکار بایدبکنم؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-07
<grx> hi
<hamed> سلام
<hamed> یه سوال دارم
<hamed> من ویندوز و اوبونتو را با هم روی سیستمم نصب کرده ام
<hamed> الان ویندوزم مشکل پیدا کرده و می خوام ویندوزم را دوباره نصب کنم
<hamed> ولی اوبونتوم سالم می مونه
<hamed> اما توی بوت لودر نیست
<hamed> می خوام ببینم چطوری می تونم توی بوت لودر برش گردونم؟
<hamed> ممنون از جواب ندادنتون توی مستندات جوابشو یافتم
<ilius> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/email
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<saaber> Hello, World!
<idin_shafei_nia> hi
<princef> salam
<sasy360> princef, salam :)
<princef> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-08
<zsamotallebie> سلام
<zsamotallebie>   من گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من گیرنده ی دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad> و توی کافئین تصویر میاد
<ahmad> ولی صدا ندارم
<ahmad> تصویرشم نصویش یه جورایی برفکیه نصفیشم رنگش طبیعی نیست
<ahmad> چیکار باید بکنم؟
<ahmad> SterNiX
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> فونت فارسی استاندارد کی داره؟
<nkh> ahmad: به چیش میگن استاندارد!؟:دی استاندارده دیگه همش!
<nkh> ahmad: همش منظورم این چیزای معمول ماس :دی
<ahmad> nkh
<ahmad> یه چیزی که هم تو ویندوز خوب بیاد
<ahmad> هم لینوکس
<ahmad> زیبا هم باشه
<nkh> ahmad: Aha! I don't know anything about how they look in windows :-?? they should be the same , they are ttfs :-??
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> فارسی را پاس بدارید
<ahmad> کوروش نکنه انگلیسی بوده؟
<ahmad> یکی فونت خوب بده لطفا
<ahmad> هم تو ویندوز خوب بیاد
<ahmad> هم لینوکس
<ahmad> ممنون
<nkh> ahmad: برو به کوروش بگو بهت میده! :دی ;)
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> اگر ناراحت شدید ببخشید
<ahmad> واقا منو ببخشید
<ahmad> حلالم کنید
<nkh> ahmad: ناراحت چیه ، کوروش به سلامت باد !! :ایرانی‌بازی
<ahmad> من خیلی وطن اسلامی مو دوست دارم
<nkh> ahmad: آوچ! اسلام از در و دیوارمون می‌باره بههلهه ....
<ahmad> اسمش هم زیباست
<ahmad> من و تو اگر اسلامی باشیم
<ahmad> اون وقت همه میشویم مسلمان
<ahmad> توقع یک طرفه که نمیشه
<nkh> ahmad: تو اصول اسلامی تلاش و تفکر قبل از مسئلته ! لطفا واسه فونت برو بگرد اول، هم تو لینوکس و هم تو ویندوز امتحان کن ... بعد از بینشون قشنگ‌ترین رو انتخاب کن!
<miadbahrami> ahmad, lotfan too chanel bahse siyasi mazhabi nakonid
<miadbahrami> moteshakeram
<ahmad> ای کاش دوباره عزت ایران اسلامی بر گرده
<nkh> miadbahrami: +1
<ahmad> دوباره ملا صداراها بیایند
<miadbahrami> nkh, mamnoon
<ahmad> شیخ بهایی کجایی
<miadbahrami> ahmad, lotfan goftam
<ahmad> باشه
<ahmad> ادرس فونت میخوام
<ahmad> گیرنده دیجیتال هم اگر کمک میکردید ممنون میشدم
<nkh> ahmad: من و تو عزت داشته باشیم عزت ایرانم برمی‌گرده! برو دنبال فونت! تو لینوکست هرچی جستی فایل تی‌تی‌افش رو ببر تو ویندوز امتحان کن اگه درست نشون داد حلله  دیگه قشنگیش با خودت
<ahmad> دانشمندان دوران اسلام به ایران عزت بیشتری ندادند؟
<ahmad> ببخشید
<nkh> ahmad: in linux: /usr/share/fonts , and ~/.fonts   , in windows: system32/fonts I think!
<ahmad> اگر دوست دارید بحث کنیم
<ahmad> ایمیل بدید
<everplays> hehe, vaghean? koorosh? eslam? joon-e har kasi doost darin in khozavala ro too channel matrah nakonin, agaram kheyli fekr mikonin mohemman berid too channel-e #ubuntu-ir-offtopic har chi doost darin begin
<ahmad> نه پس نادر شاه قاتل خوب بوده نه؟
<ahmad> کوروش خوبه بوده چون ادم خوبی بوده در ایران
<miadbahrami> ahmad, aghaye mohtarm in chanel takhasosiye linux e lotfan edame nadid
<everplays> har chizi ke boode mohem nist, in ja channel-e ubuntu-e na channel-e koorosh-e na channel-e eslam
<miadbahrami> everplays, shomam hamintor
<ahmad> ببخشید واقعا ببخشید
<miadbahrami> ahmad, age edame bedid majboorim az chanel.......
<miadbahrami> ahmad, omidvaram moafagh bashid
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> میشه در مورد گیرنده ی دیجیتا کمکم کنید
<ahmad> درایوش نصبه
<ahmad> ولی صدا نداره
<ahmad> از کافئین استفاده میکنم
<everplays> miadbahrami, daghighan chizi bood ke manam goftam, bad alaan too in vaziat shoma sare piazi ya tahesh ke vaghti migam too channel dar in moreda sohb@ nakone be man migi "shoma ham hamintor"
<miadbahrami> ahmad, ye software dare search bezan bara ubuntu hastesh
<miadbahrami> everplays, mofahgh bashi
<ahmad> miadbahrami
<ahmad> متوجه نشدم
<dingdangdong> everplays: = ))
<ahmad> لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین
<dingdangdong> miadbahrami: movafagh bashi!
 * everplays fekr mikone ki be ye seri baghali ke op-e channel ro mide, ke ezhar-e vojood konan
<everplays> dingdangdong, :D
<miadbahrami> ahmad, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=software%20for%20digital%20tv%20in%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Ftv-browser-online-digital-tv-guide-in-ubuntu.html&ei=6HvgTrL1BtCk4AT6vOHUBg&usg=AFQjCNEf0wUphXdf31EBS8-40qZQT9zkCg&cad=rja
<everplays> miadbahrami, salamat bashi dar kenar-e movafagh boodan
<dingdangdong> everplays: = )) mamlekate?
<miadbahrami> ahmad, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=software%20for%20digital%20tv%20in%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fme-tv-digital-television-viewer-for-gnome.html&ei=6HvgTrL1BtCk4AT6vOHUBg&usg=AFQjCNHDs74I7xoNAKI8mdnGQTX6S3Spug&cad=rja
<everplays> dingdangdong, khodaish
<miadbahrami> ahmad, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=software%20for%20digital%20tv%20in%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDIQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D421110&ei=6HvgTrL1BtCk4AT6vOHUBg&usg=AFQjCNGk6TOcXxvmsQ9WEy1Flp_zgdluoA&cad=rja
<dingdangdong> lol
<miadbahrami> ahmad, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=software%20for%20digital%20tv%20in%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.whirlpool.net.au%2Farchive%2F607235&ei=6HvgTrL1BtCk4AT6vOHUBg&usg=AFQjCNGxYsH6EgwL96B_WmbPBwot2yTGFA&cad=rja
<everplays> miadbahrami, daneshmand! troll bazi too channel dar nayar, mitooni begi folan chiz ro too google search kone, na inke result-e google ro inja paste koni
<miadbahrami> everplays, shoma tahsilatet chiye ke enghadr bad sohbat mikoni fekr konam age sevom rahnamayi ro gozaroonde bashi adabiyatam khoondi
<miadbahrami> everplays, betooni dark koni ba ye shakhsi ke nemishnasish dorost sohbat koni
<everplays> dingdangdong, takhsir-e to'e ha haji, hey goftam bia berim daneshgah professor beshima
<everplays> miadbahrami, ye shakhsiat-e daneshgahi ham nemiad bepare vasat-e harf-e kase dige bege "<miadbahrami> everplays, shomam hamintor"
<dingdangdong> everplays: = )) gozashte ha gozashte dada
<everplays> albate khob entezar-e bishtari ham az ahalie karajlug nemire
<nkh> everplays: miadbahrami: دوستان بسس دیگه :دی
<dingdangdong> agha bikhial, mehrabun bashiiiim :p
<ahmad> لطفا ارامش خودتونو حفض کنید
<ahmad> فکر کنم مشکل منم
<miadbahrami> be omide moafaghiyate hamatoon
<ahmad> اگر منم برم؟
<miadbahrami> bye
<nkh> miadbahrami: be cool :)
 * everplays fekr mikone hamash zir-e sare ubuntu-e ke ye series C# kar oomadan roo linux
 * fzerorubigd fekr mikone everplays dorost fekr mikone :))
<miadbahrami> everplays, bikhial mishi ya manam shooroo konam :)
<nkh> everplays: dude!:D
<miadbahrami> everplays, mard boodi ba esme mosta'ar nemiyoomadi :D
<nkh> fzerorubigd: Salam , mokhleSim Hajiii!:D
<fzerorubigd> nkh: salam :)
 * nkh thinks about miadbahrami: everplays: Is this a FIGHT?! :D 
<miadbahrami> :))
<nkh> lachfome: Salam ! Khobi!? Agha in istatus.tk domainesh Avaz shode?! chi shod!? kouJas?!
<miadbahrami> nkh, everplays , felan bye kal kal vase badan
<nkh> miadbahrami: من کل نداشتم باو
<nkh> everplays: بیبین کارادو :دی
<nkh> everplays: ;)
<everplays> nkh, dude, bazi vaghta IRC intori mishe dige, khodet ke midooni :P
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dude hanooz gir-e amoozeshgah-i?
<nkh> everplays: Yes I Know :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na be oon shedat
<fzerorubigd> everplays: daram khodamo khalas mikonam azash
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> مشکل از منه نه؟
<ahmad> من سوال دارم
<ahmad> گیرنده دیجیتال چه جوری تو اوبونتو میاد
<ahmad> تو کافئین اومده
<ahmad> ولی صدا نداره
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> اگر دوست ندارید جواب بدین بگید تا برم
<lachfome> nkh: سلام
<lachfome> nkh: عوض شده و شده http://gnustat.us
<lachfome> nkh: رباتش هم اینجا هست برای دنت از IRC
<lachfome> nkh: ربات جی تاکش هم update@gnustat.us
<lachfome> nkh: اگر هم از سرویس پستچی ایرانشل استفاده می کنی / می تونی سرویس SMS را هم فعال کنی
<nkh> lachfome: سپاس فراوان!!
<nkh> lachfome: آو ... همراه اولم ... راه نداره  ؟ :دی آیدنتیکا همش با اس ام اس بودم!
<lachfome>  nkh: این ماله خود استاتوس هست نه اون اس ام اس تو دنت
<lachfome> nkh: البته منتظر توکلی هستم برای اون
<lachfome> nkh: اون هم به زودی
<nkh> lachfome: مرسی :دی خوبه ... موفق باشین ضمن خسته نباشید :چشمک
<lachfome> lachfome: خواهش می کنم
<lachfome> nkh: اما فعلاً کسی با ما شریک نیست همه دوباره رفتن لیوان
<nkh>  lachfome : لیووان ؟؟
<lachfome> nkh: آیدنتیکا
<nkh> lachfome: :D چچرا میگی لیوان !؟ :دی
<lachfome> nkh: یه اصطلاح عمومی
<nkh> lachfome: مم نشنیده بودم ... مرسی به هرحال
<ahmad> کاش ما را هم جزو خودتون میدونستید
<ilius> ahmad: DVD-T? che marki?
<ilius> ahmad: اینو فکر کنم توی انجمن بپرسی بهتر باشه. چون زیاد استفاده نمی‌کنن. اینجا احتمالش کمه کسی پیدا بشه جواب بده
<ilius> *DVB
<lachfome> nkh: راستی سروریس فیس بوک و تویتر هم اضافه شده هست طوری که توییت های دوستانتون تو تویتر را مستقیم توی گنواستاتوس می بینی و می تونی ریپلای هم بهشون بزنی
<nkh> lachfome: Aw eyval in khube! anyway Don't use FaceBook ;)
<ilius> FaceBook [S,F]UCKS :D
<ilius> Google+ ROCKS
<ahmad> dvb_t
<ahmad> usb
<ahmad> dongle
<ilius> ahmad: منم یه دونه گرفتم مشکل داشتم باهاش
<ahmad> چی شد؟
<ahmad> درستش کردین
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: آدم باید قبل از خریدن تحقیق کنه و یه مارک درست حسابی بخره
<ahmad> خواهشا کمک کنید
<ilius> ahmad: نه
<ahmad> پدرم خریدن
<ahmad> ایشون از ویندوز استفاده مکیکنند
<ahmad> و مشکلی ندارند
<ahmad> خواهشا یکی راه حلی بده
<ilius> ahmad: نمی‌دونم مارکش رو سرچ کن
<ahmad> سرچ کردن چه فایده ای داره
<ilius> ahmad: آخرین راه اینه که روی ویرچوال‌باکس یه ویندوز نصب کنی
<ahmad> من سایتشو بلدم
<ilius> ahmad: مارکش رو با عبارت اوبونتو
<ilius> که ببینی کسی توی اوبونتو راهش انداخته یا نه
<ahmad> ثسایت خود مارکشو
<ilius> ahmad: سایتش که درایور اوبونتو و راهنماییش رو نداره
<ahmad> صبر کنید
<ahmad> درایوش که تو خود اوبونتو نصب شده
<ahmad> ولی اینم ببینید
<ahmad> http://www.blazevideo.com/driver/
<ahmad> ilius
<nkh> ahmad: You saw this ? http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<ahmad> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/File:Intel_CE6230_1.jpg
<ahmad> شبیه اینه
<nkh> ahmad: Shabih yani chi? modelesh shabihe ine? ya sheklesh!? modelesh moheme ha!
<ahmad> شکلش
<ahmad> مودلشو از کجا بفهمم
<ahmad> از نظر شکلی میشه گفت اگر اشتباه نکنم
<ahmad> خودشهچ
<nkh> ahmad: DC
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> dc
<ahmad> چیه
<nkh> ahmad: ino bezan too terminal : lsusb | grep -i dvb
<nkh> ahmad: manzouram ine ke Disconnect shodam chand lahze nafahmidam chi gofty
<nkh> ahmad: khorooji ino be bede : lsusb | grep -i dvb
<nkh> [ dvb ro zade bashi be usb ]
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> usb
<ahmad> هستش
<nkh> ahmad: Wait wait wait, ghabl az harkari aval ba VLC testesh kon bebiin seda dare?
<ahmad> کجاش
<ahmad> vlc
<ahmad> دارم
<ahmad> کجاش مال تلویزیونه
<nkh> ahmad: نمیدونم من وی‌ال‌سی دارم اما دی‌وی‌بی ندارم :دی
<nkh> ahmad: wait
<ahmad> اینو ببین
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/2985142
<nkh> ahmad: too kafein chejuri mibini?! begard moshabehesho too vlc dige !
<nkh> ahmad: Open Capture Device
<nkh> ahmad: too vlc > Media [yaa file] >  Open Capture Device
<nkh> ahmad: fek konam in khube : http://www.tribler.org/trac/wiki/Tutorials/ExampleFeedSetups
<nkh> ahmad:  man miram , felan
<nkh> ilius: میگم این بابا که رفت فیدبک نداد، تو با وی‌ال‌سی امتحان کن ببین جواب می‌ده؟
<ilius> nkh: همراهم نیست کارت
<ilius> nkh: آخرین باری که استفاده کردم جام جهانی بود :D
 * ilius does not watch TV
<nkh> ilius: COOL! me 2 ! I just thought you told ahmad that you have one, sorry :)
<princef> sala
<princef> m
<MN_> salam
<MN_> دوتا کرات شبکه روی کیس دارم
<MN_> میخوام یکیشون آی پی اتوماتیک بگیره
<MN_> باید چیکار کنم
<MN_> ifconfig  که میزنم
<MN_> یکی از کارت شبکه های رو بیشتر نشون نمیده
<MN_> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<the-light> labod nasb nist ke neshun nemide
<the-light> haminja begin, msg nadin
<ehsan> kasi inja aria2  estefade mikone ??
<ehsan> kasi inja aria2  estefade mikone ??
<ehsan> #ubuntu
<ehsan> #ubuntu
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> آیا می شود با سی دی لایو کرنل لینوکسی که روی سیستم در حال کار کردن هست رو ادیت کرد؟
<the-light> mahdiyeh: yani chi ba cd live kernel ro edit konin?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-09
 * WhiteCrow1 bax sobh bekhir
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> agha kasi midune chera systeme man ba mkv moshkel dare?
<Omid> ubuntu 10.04
<Lham> salam
<Lham> chejoori mitoonam windows nasb konam dar mohite linux?
<the-light> virtualbox
<Lham> thx
<the-light> be soorate majazi mitunin dakhelesh OS haye dige(windows,bsd,linux,...) nasb konin
<the-light> qemu o wmvare ham hast albate
<the-light> vmware*
<Lham> thx
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کدوم نسخه لینوکس
<ahmad> یبرای بازی و کارهای گرافیکی خوبتره
<ahmad> ؟
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ chandta distro vase bazi hastan
<ahmad> مثلا
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Gaming#distrosearch
<ahmad> راستی من یه گیرنده دیجیتال دارم
<ahmad> تو اوبونتو
<ahmad> تو کافئین
<ahmad> صداش نمیاد
<ahmad> ولی تصویر داره
<SterNiX> http://linuxgraphicsusers.com/forum/
<ahmad> کسی جواب نداده بود
<ahmad> لطفا یه فونت خوب بدین
<ahmad> که هم توی ویندوز خوب بیاد
<ahmad> هم لینوکس
<the-light> ahmad: Iranian Sans
<ahmad> ؟
<donya> salam
<donya> salam
<ali> salam
<ali> man taze ubuntu nasb kardam,....vaghti miram too ubuntu fan e  laptopam  shoroo mikone be kaar kardan,off ham nemishe
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, graphicet nasbe ???
<ali> too ubuntu na
<ali> mizanamam  nasbesh nemikone
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, graphicet chie ?
<ali> laptopam N5010 dell e
<ali> ATI
<ali> core i3
<ali> rsm4
<ali> ram4
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ino too terminal bezan bebin kodoom process bishtar dare estafed mikone ==> top
<ali> alan too 7  am
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, khob boro too ubuntu :P
<ali> ok
<ali> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, salam
<ali> ==> top
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, are top
<ali> zadam mizane
<ali> comment
<ali> command not found
<SterNiX> ali♪ top
<SterNiX> na ==> top
<ali> ahaaaaa
<SterNiX> bedone ==>
<ali> zadam
<ali> faghat top
<ali> alan ye chizayi oomade
<ali> koodoomeshe?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, too radife CPU bebin % kodoom bishtare :D
<ali> compiz
<ali> badesh xorg
<idin_shafei_nia> chand % ??
<ali> hey kamo ziad mishe
<ali> ye lahze fire fox ro didam
<ali> shode bood12
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, awalisho negah kon khob :D
<ali> compiz  5
<SterNiX> ali bezan uptime
<ali> hhey kamo ziad mishe
<SterNiX> bebin load average ro chand mige
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, graphiceto nasb kon
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, taze oomade tooo ubuntu :D load avg ro alan nabayad negah kone khob :D
<ali> 0.06       0.09     0.05
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, VGA ro nasb kon
<ali> chetori? koja?
<SterNiX> ali♪ hamin ke idin_shafei_nia mige ro gosh kon
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, az daste to :))
<ali> nakhand
<ali> baba khob man taze tu ubuntu daram kar mikonam
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ba to naboodam azizam , mano SterNiX ziad az in shoookhiaaa darim ;)
<ali> midoonam
<SterNiX> alaki mige ali man aslan ba idin_shafei_nia hesabe shokhi nadaram
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, too additional driver VGA ro active kon
<ali> baba  in   fan   asan off nemishe
<ali> bebin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, aziat nakon :D
<ali> 2ta chizam nasb nist
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ooon channele matlabe hanooz kasi mano tahwil nagerefte :)) che channeli bood ooon :D khodeshoono faghat tahwil migiran :P
<ali> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX,.........
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ino az additional driver khoondi ??
<ali> are
<ali> 2 tast
<ali> ke nasb nist
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, mitooni az additional driver ax begiri ke betoonam behtar behet komak konam ???
<ali> 2 sa at pish zadam dasht download and installing mikard vasatash ye error dad
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ax begir baad upload kon ye jaei baad linkesho bede
<ali> Email bede
<SterNiX> ali♪ inja upload kon
<SterNiX> http://up8.iranblog.com/
<ali> wait
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, damet garm donbale in site boodam :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ :)
<ali_> salam
<ali_> http://up8.iranblog.com/images/ot7ak0c110kswc6mo2g.jpg
<ali_> didi?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali_: w8
<ali_> .
<idin_shafei_nia> ali_: 2tash yekie :P chon wasate download error dad wasat injoorie , hamoon awalio active kon
<ali_> bashe
<ali_> dafeye   aval error dad.alan bebinam chi mishe
<ali_> rasti
<ali_> chera na  mishe  ahang play kard  na  film?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali_: bayad codec ro nasb koni
<idin_shafei_nia> ali_: ino too terminal bezan baraye khoondane ahangat & filmat , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ 2bare bego
<ali> error dad
<SterNiX> ali♪ xchat ro baz kon ba xchat biya
<idin_shafei_nia> ali: ino too terminal bezan baraye khoondane ahangat & filmat , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ali> nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> ali: chi nadare ??? awal ino bezan , sudo apt-get update baadesh bezan sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ali> x chat ro goftam
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ahaaaa inam bayad nasb koni
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, taze ubuntu nasb karde , chizi roosh nadare , felan mohemtarin chiz fan & codec hast :D baadesh xchat ro ham migim behesh :D
<ali> bebin?
<ali> mikhay in hamaro alan download konam??
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, waseye codec haaa fekr konam 90mb bayad dl koni , driver ro nemidooonam
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, moshkelet chie , enghade taajob dasht yaaani ???
<ali> manzooram in bood alan nemitoonam
<ali> bayad beram daneshgah vase download
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, ahaaaa khob felan ahangato too 7 goosh bede :D drivereto alan mitooni goosh bedi ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> goosh bedi = download koni *
<ali> hala oona mohem nist
<ali> fan ro chikar konam?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, VGA ro nasb kon fan ham dorost mishe
<ali> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<ali> please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ali> erroresh ine
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, 3vomi ham active koni in error ro mide ???
<ali> are
<idin_shafei_nia> ino too terminal bezan , pgrep jockey
<ali> 2266
<idin_shafei_nia> ino bezan hala , kill -9 2266
<ali> 2271
<idin_shafei_nia> ino bezan pkill -9 jockey
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, baade inke ino zadi dobare additional driver ro baz kon baad active kon awalio
<ali> 2271 operation not permittrd
<SterNiX> suod
<SterNiX> sudo**
<idin_shafei_nia> bezan sudo pkill -9 jockey
<ali> aha
<ali> hala vaisa
<ali> 2bare gir dad
<ali> jayi nist man bebaram neshoon bedam?
<idin_shafei_nia> ino bezan , sudo gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<idin_shafei_nia> baz ke shod copy kon too pastie.org baadesh linkesho bede ke bebinam chi mige
<ali> alan ye cherto pert vaz shod
<ali> copy konam koja?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, cherto pert chie :D
<idin_shafei_nia> pastie.org
<ali> bebin mige your paste can nnot bee larger than 64kb
<SterNiX> pastebin.com ro emtehan kon
<idin_shafei_nia> bebin faghat tike akharesho bezar , 10-12 khate akharo bezar
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, loge jockey kheyli ziade :D ye chizaeii toosh minewise ke be hich dardi nemikhore :D
<SterNiX> bezan tail -10 esme_file >> new_file.txt
<ali> ino alan ba man boodi?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, are :D SterNiX bato bood dige :P
<ali> esme_file  ??
<SterNiX> /var/log/jockey.log
<ali> khob zadam
<ali> etefaghe khassi nayoftad
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, chera log ro be txt tabdil kardi :D
<SterNiX> ali♪  new_file.txt ro baz kon
<idin_shafei_nia> khodetam motewajeh nashodi :D
<ali> kojast?
<idin_shafei_nia> too home
<SterNiX> to home nist
<SterNiX> to $PWD hastesh
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, chera naraft too home ?
<ali> http://pastie.org/2993153
<SterNiX> chon ke malom nist to home zade bashe in command ro ke idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> age mikhast bere to home bayad mizan >> ~/file.txt
<ali> baba too home bood
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mire too home , chon too dir home bood
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ to home nemire mire to $PWD
<ali> baba berin negah konin dg
<ali> http://pastie.org/2993153
<idin_shafei_nia> [user@host ~] bood baad dastoor ro zad dige
<idin_shafei_nia> ali; kal kale mano SterNiX ro jedi nagir :D in bahsaa baraye ine ke outpute khoobi dashte bashim :D
<ali> bashe.didi 10 khatte akharo?
<SterNiX> fyi $PWD = peresent working directory hastesh
<SterNiX> yani onja ke alan hasti
<SterNiX> in dostero to ~ zadi
<ali> chi miigi?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali; SterNiX ba mane :D man fahmidam ;)
<ali> fannam sookht
<ali> laptop sookht
<idin_shafei_nia> oon file TXT ro bede ke negash konam
<ali> ba chi bedam
<ali> copy paste too  paste folan  kardameshke
<SterNiX> to ifile.it upload kon
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, outpute glxinfo | grep render ro bede
<ali> upload nemishe
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, outpute glxinfo | grep render ro bede
<ali> chi hast?
<idin_shafei_nia> too terminal bezan baad har chi terminal dado copy kon inja
<ali> no command .......
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, glxinfo ro bezan
<ali> mige install nist
<idin_shafei_nia> khob bezan sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ali> khob
<ali> glxinfo ham zadam
<ali> ye chizaye khafan mese matris  avord
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, outpute glxinfo | grep render ro bede
<ali> me3 ghabl  no command
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, glxinfo ro bezar too pastie.org
<ali> az terminal ke nemishe copy paste kard
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, kolesho ba mouse highlight kon baaadesh click-right kon baadesh copy
<SterNiX> ctrl+insert
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ctrl+shift+c ham mishe
<SterNiX> on vase paste bood idin_shafei_nia :D
<SterNiX> in ke gofti vase copy hast
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ctrl+shift+v :D
<ali> kheilii ziadeha
<ali> http://pastie.org/2993238
<idin_shafei_nia> ali; adat darim be in chizaaa :D
<ali> khoondi?
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, software center ro baz kon bezan fglrx
<idin_shafei_nia> search kon ino
<idin_shafei_nia> baadesh installesh kon
<ali> 3TA OOMAD
<ali> koodoomeshe?
<idin_shafei_nia> fglrx khali :D
<ali> baba khodet bezan
<ali> 3ta miad
<idin_shafei_nia> ali; man ke ubuntu nadaram :D  chiaaa hastan , ye ax begir bebinam chiaaan ??
<ali> http://up8.iranblog.com/images/zi94wzoisjwk3ky3vk54.jpg
<ali> .
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, maloooome ke bayad awalio bezani khob
<ali> didi
<idin_shafei_nia> dowomi & sevomi marboot mishe be additional
<ali> bebin
<ali> mige
<ali> to install ATI,,,,,,these items must be removed
<ali> catalyst control center,,,,,
<ali> video driver for the amd graphics,.....
<idin_shafei_nia> ina be soorate warninge ya ok cancel ???
<ali> cancel
<ali> install anyway
<idin_shafei_nia> install bezan
<ali> bebin catalyst ro too win 7 dide boodamaaa
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, che rabti be 7 dare ???
<ali> install  anyway ro bezanam?
<ali> akhe man 7  o  ubuntu ro ba ham daram
<idin_shafei_nia> are install bezan
<idin_shafei_nia> 7 jodast , inam jodast dige
<idin_shafei_nia> oon windowse in gnu/linux
<idin_shafei_nia> oon file systeme NTFS dare in EXT
<ali> 28 mb e
<idin_shafei_nia> oon packagesh exe msi hastan in deb
<idin_shafei_nia> khob nasb kon dige
<ali> 1h tool mikeshe
<idin_shafei_nia> mage ba dial-up hasti ?
<ali> na
<ali> vali ba oon fargh nemikone
<ali> 128
<idin_shafei_nia> ali, nasb kon babaa foghesh 30min tool bekeshe , naa 1h ... mohem ine ke dl she ;)
<ali> reshtat chie
<idin_shafei_nia> bargh
<idin_shafei_nia> ghodrat
<ali> me elec
<idin_shafei_nia> :)
<ali> koja?
<idin_shafei_nia> bushehr :)
<ali> in terminal be che dardi mikhore?
<idin_shafei_nia> terminal maghze motefakere gnu/linuxe :D
<ali> dvd e barnamehash nist biroon?
<idin_shafei_nia> chera
<ali> term chandomi?
<idin_shafei_nia> ubuntu 11.10 dari ?
<idin_shafei_nia> term balaeii hesab misham :P
<ali> ys
<ali> fizik1 ke mohem nist vasamoon?
<idin_shafei_nia> shop.sito.ir boro inja baadesh makhazene kamele ubuntu 11.10 ro sefaresh bede baadesh dige niazi be net nadari
<idin_shafei_nia> chera mohem nabashe :D
<idin_shafei_nia> ali; albate baraye update haaa niaz be net dari faghat
<ali> baba man sor atam khoob bood
<ali> 512 daashtam
<ali> vali.too 2 man 17GB  khordam
<ali> baes shod beram 128 namahdoodesh konam
<idin_shafei_nia> :
<idin_shafei_nia> :)
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam
<princef> برادرا این اسکرین لت - فلاور چقدر طول می‌کشه سبز بشه؟
<princef> :-D
<idin_shafei_nia> princef; bayad behesh ab bedi :D
<princef> الان ۲ -۳ هفته هست که هر روز آب می‌دم بهش، کود یا رمزی یا کدی چیزی نداره زود تر سبز بشه؟
<idin_shafei_nia> chera :D google kon :D
<princef> ;-)
<idin_shafei_nia> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-525904.html
<princef> http://fahrul.co.cc/177/screenlets-flower-grow.php
<princef> کد تقلب داره لاکردار!
<princef> :-D
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: moshkelet faghat hamine :D doost dari zooodtar roshd kone :D
<princef> :-D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-10
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من با vlc
<ahmad> میتونم فیلم ویدئو رو ببینم
<ahmad> ولی نمیدونم چه جوری میتونم کپچر کنم
<ahmad> و فیلمشو ضبت کنم
<ahmad> کسی راه حلی سراغ داره؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کمک فوری
<ahmad> چه جوری صدای میکروفونو میشه اورد
<ahmad> برای من تو قسمت صدا
<ahmad> عکس العملی نشون نمیده
<ahmad> idin_shafei_nia
<ahmad> خواهشا کمکم کنید
<ahmad> ChanServ
<Omid> salam
<Omid> baraye baz kardane file haye mkv
<Omid> che barnameii ro pishnahad mikonid?
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, baraye MKV , VLC khoobe
<princef> chara?
<princef> =-O
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: az golo goldoonet che khabar ??? :D
<princef> terkid!
<princef> jash khaliye alan
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: akheyyy :( oon code fekr konam samiii boood :-S
<princef> tanet salem bashe! gol o goldun bahunast!
<idin_shafei_nia> :)
<princef> internet chara nabud shode?
<princef> gooogle ham dige avalable nist
<idin_shafei_nia> princef; faghat ba google.com moshkel dari ya ba https ??
<princef> ssl
<princef> nadarim
<princef> melli nashim khube
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: ssl nadarim yaani chi :D ???
<princef> ssl ro bastan
<idin_shafei_nia> princef: chand waghte ke iran ba protocole ssl moshkel dorost karde :)
<idin_shafei_nia> princef; ping kon bebin requestet chand ms mirese
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, vlc ro daram ama tasviresh paresh dare
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, keifiatesh ro kam kardam pareshesh khub shod, ama chera bayad intor bashe?
<idin_shafei_nia> graphicet nasbe Omid ?
<Omid> graphicam intele
<Omid> daghune
<Omid> ama nasbe
<Omid> effect haye compiz khub kar mikone
<idin_shafei_nia> ino bede , glxinfo | grep render
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, direct rendering: Yes
<Omid> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<idin_shafei_nia> gnome-mplayer ro try kardi Omid?
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; ya mitooni az graphice binary estafade koni
<idin_shafei_nia> age VGA ro support mikonan
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, gnome-mplayer khub miare
<Omid> ama keifiatesh kame
<Omid> vlc ham keifiatesho oaiin avordam moshkeli nadasht
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; moshkel az graphicete
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, khorojie mplayer
<Omid> ************************************************
<Omid>            **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<Omid>            ************************************************
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; bezaresh too pastie.org
<Omid> Your system is too SLOW to play this!
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; moshkel az VGA mibasham
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, akhe hajme in file kheili kame
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, avi ro kheili khub ejra mikone
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, cpu ham enghadi mashghul nemishe moghe ejrash
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; too windows in moshkelo dashti ???
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, be hich vajh
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, emtehan kardam
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,27877.0.html
<idin_shafei_nia> graphicet chie ?
<Omid> inja axe amalkarde cpu ro zadam
<Omid> intel
<idin_shafei_nia> model ?
<Omid> graphicam bala nist
<Omid> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, paiine
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid: khorooojie glxinfo ro bezar too pastie.org
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, mishe khorojie ye dastor ro pipe kard be pastie.org?
<Omid> dige majbur nashim berim to site
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, http://pastie.org/2995820
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; az pastebinit estefade kon bahale ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; az VGA binary estefade kon ... albate age vgato support mikonan
<Omid> nemidunam chejurie
<Omid> manual dari?
<Omid> google kardam
<Omid> ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; be jaye google kardan too software center search mikardi :D
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, in sari tar mishod
<SterNiX> Omid♪  mishe in pastbinit text_file
<Omid> SterNiX, eyval ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> chetori SterNiX?
<SterNiX> goshne idin_shafei_nia :D
<SterNiX> khodet chetori?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, Omid waseye vouch khoob nist :D ??
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, taze az khab bidar shodam :D
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man beram
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, vouch kie? chie?
<SterNiX> felan kari nadari?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, bashe azizam , take care
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ az hidensoft begir
<SterNiX> felanz
<SterNiX> beram khonero jaro bezanam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; =))
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, eywaaaaal :))
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, to rohe in goooogle
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, in kal kale mano SterNiXe :D to be del nagir :D donbale kasi migardam mano vouch kone :D
<Omid> SterNiX, ghabl az inke beri
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX ro mishnasam ta enter ro zad bodo farar mikone :D
<Omid> mikhastam begam
<Omid> to rohe in google
<Omid> kalame ke mizani
<Omid> manisho miare
<Omid> formul midi
<Omid> rasm mikone
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; khoobe ke
<idin_shafei_nia> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; smarte :P
<Omid> y=sin(x) ro google kon
<Omid> didi?
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; khob cheshe mage ???
<Omid> (sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.1, sqrt(9-x^2), -sqrt(9-x^2) from -4 to 4
<Omid> hala balaii ro google kon
<Omid> didi?
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, didi?
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; heheee che bahaaaal :D
<Omid> ;)
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, taghdim be to
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; merciiiiii azizam :X
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; kari ke nakardam :P
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, lotf kardi
<Omid> dustan
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; ta ooonja ke midoonam hich kari nakardam :-?? wali mercii azizam
<Omid> ta moshkele badi o solution badi
<Omid> shoma ro be khodaye boroz mi3param
<Omid> rah mara mikhanad
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid; be omide didar
<Omid> khoda negahdar
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> salam vahid khobie?
<SterNiX> che khabara vahid ?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ farda hast?
<SterNiX> brb
<vahid> SterNiX: /msg?
<Mohamad> salam
<Mohamad> tanzematdual boot dar ubuntu 11 kojast?
<SterNiX> grub
<Mohamad> meshe az paye tozeh beden
<Mohamad> man taze varedam
<Mohamad> SterNiX:?
<SterNiX> sabr kon Mohamad
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, chera kamel tozih nemidiii khob :D
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/btao5dk
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ dashtam mishmordam akhe :p
<SterNiX> :D
<Mohamad> mer30 SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, che linke kameli dadiiiii :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Merci SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; hawaset bashe bayad rahnamaye GRUB2 ro bekhooni , ubuntu 11 az grub2 estefade mikonehaaaa
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:پثق۳۰
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:mer30
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; khahesh :)
<Mohamad> ejraye barnamehaye win dar ubuntu?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad;wine
<Mohamad> sudo apt-get install wine
<Mohamad> doroste
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; yup
<Mohamad> zadam in pegamo mede
<Mohamad> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; dari az apt-get estefade mikoni
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; software center chizi dare nasb mikone ? update ?
<Mohamad> ok
<Mohamad> daram kmplayer nasb mekonam
<Mohamad> mer30
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; khahesh :) baade nasb oono nasb kon ;)
<Mohamad> ok
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:ye narm afzar  tahte shabake daram
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:ghablan ba windowse bahash kar mekrdam
<Mohamad> alan metonam toye ubuntu azash estefade konam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; esmesh chie ? shayad hamoono too linux peyda koni
<Mohamad> narm afzar otomasune edari hastesh
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohama; ba wine rash bendaz
<Mohamad> komakam mekone
<Mohamad> ?
<Mohamad> payegah dadash ba sql hastesh meshkele ijad namekone
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; wine ro nasb kon baadesh ba wine oon EXE ro run kon baadesh mesle windowse
<Mohamad> chon narafzare makhsose xp hastesh
<Mohamad> vaghte mekhastam ba win7 ejrash konam bayad sqlclinet nasb mekardam
<Mohamad> moshkele nadasht
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; agar narm afzare khasi hastesh & too platforme windows XP bahash kare mohemi mikardi aslan pishnahad nemikonam ke biarish too GNU/LINUX runesh koni
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:narafzare marboot meshe ba namehaye edare
<Mohamad> chon man kolan be ubuntu mohajerat kardam
<Mohamad> mekam azesh estefade konam
<Mohamad> chon karmand hastam
<Mohamad> lazemam meshe
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; motewajeh shodam , wali manzooram ine ke hamash agar be in narm afzar kar mikoni dar kenare windows XP , linux ham nasb kon , karaye edarato too XP anjam bede & karaye digato too linux
<Mohamad> shayad roze ye bar bazesh nakonam
<Mohamad> mer30
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; rah hast ke too linux runesh koni wali momkene wasate kare moheme edari wine crash kone !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> Mohamad; waseye khodet goftam wali mishe too linux runesh kardo moshkeli ham nadare
<Mohamad> mer30
<Mohamad> bezar nasb beshe
<Mohamad> idin_shafei_nia:vared sitha ke mesham font hashon bade
<RadiumCat> salam :)
<idin_shafei_nia> salam RadiumCat,
<RadiumCat> would you mind if i lurk here for a bit? im trying to learn farsi, and a friend recommended me this channel as a learning tool :)
<idin_shafei_nia> RadiumCat, good :) , try , speak Farsi & me correct you
<princef> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> princef; salam
<princef> :-D
<RadiumCat> merci idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> RadiumCat; khahesh mikonam = your welcome
<RadiumCat> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-12-11
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<sasy360> WhiteCrow1, baxam be to salam midan :)
<WhiteCrow1> sasy360: wow ,  sasy360 lotf dare :-*
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam
<SterNiX> vahid khobie?
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<vahid> khobi SterNiX
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam
<SterNiX> mamnon vahid khodet khobi?!
<vahid> SterNiX: mersi
<vahid> SterNiX: rafti namayeshgah?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ 2shanbe miram
<SterNiX> vahid♪ miyay?!
<SterNiX> vahid♪ rasti ro chi kar konim?!
<SterNiX> to gozinehato bego
<SterNiX> manam migam
<SterNiX> bad mishinim mizegerd tashkil midim
<vahid> SterNiX: ohom
<SterNiX> vahid♪ begam estefade as selah garm va sard belamane hastesha :D
<vahid> SterNiX: emrooz mibinamet dige
<SterNiX> be omide khoda vahid :)
<vahid> SterNiX: gabool
<vahid> SterNiX: bebin 3shanbe namayeshgah hast?
<SterNiX> vahid♪ man 2ta tizi ye spray felfel ye baton miyaram
<vahid> SterNiX: siyasi harf nazan
<SterNiX> vahid♪ to siyasish nakon :D
<vahid> SterNiX: man zehnam kharabe to dige chera
<SterNiX> age mitarsi pishnahad nade vase mailserver pas vahid :D
<vahid> :)
<SterNiX> vahid♪ man zehnam kharab nist vali monharef hast
<SterNiX> vahid♪ 2shnbe nistesh :(((
<vahid> age beto began biya mofti boro kelase hajgholam ali miri>?
<vahid> kelase lpi
<SterNiX> chi migi  vahid ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: internetam ghat shod
<SterNiX> wb vahid
<SterNiX> vahid♪ goftam chi migi?!
<SterNiX> vahid♪ ta emrooz bood :(
<vahid> SterNiX: velesh kon badan migam
<SterNiX> aslan vaght nemikonam beram :((
<SterNiX> ok vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: boro khobe
<vahid> SterNiX: farda ham hast
<vahid> SterNiX: shayad ta jome tamdid beshe
<SterNiX> vahid♪ man vase harden kardane mail server matlabi nadaram
<vahid> SterNiX: khob inkari ke man migam ro bokon
<vahid> SterNiX: tor ro tahlil kon
<vahid> SterNiX: alan ye soal to zehne mane ke chjoori masir enteghale data toye tor ijad mishe
<vahid> SterNiX: che mikanism e vase inkar hast?
<SterNiX> http://www.elecompfair.ir/
<SterNiX> vahid♪ mechanism enteghale dade :D
<vahid> SterNiX: khob ino darbiyar
<vahid> SterNiX: badesh bebin in bitcoin chejoor kar mikone
<vahid> SterNiX: kojash neveshte ke emrooz akhareshe?
<SterNiX> balash
<SterNiX> 17ta20aban1389
<vahid> SterNiX: :)
<vahid> are
<SterNiX> sitesh eftezahe
<SterNiX> halam bad shod
<SterNiX> por az flash ham hast :/
<vahid> SterNiX: eybi nadare manam naraftam
<SterNiX> man mikhastam beram vahid ta deleto besozonam :((
<vahid> SterNiX: pas khob shod narafti
<SterNiX> mikhastam beram begam enhesari raftam :D
<vahid> SterNiX: delet besoze alan man raftam bazdide majazi
<vahid> SterNiX: taze ham hichi tosh nist
<SterNiX> bazdide majazi?!
<vahid> :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ in delsozi nadare
<SterNiX> electron sozi dare :p
<SterNiX> vahid awk baladi?!
<SterNiX> sed chi?
<vahid> SterNiX: man sed and man awk
<vahid> SterNiX: vaghti man hast man chikaram :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪ nagoftam ke azat soval daram ke
<SterNiX> daram linuxcbt mikhonam vasash
<SterNiX> brb
<vahid> SterNiX: are chize khobiye :)
<SterNiX> vase mail server ham dare vahid :D
<SterNiX> man beram yekam awk bekhonam
<SterNiX> felan
<vahid> SterNiX: are man daramesh age nadari emrooz hard biyar begir azam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ donbale linuxCBT bsd 8 migardam ono dari?!
<vahid> SterNiX: bsd ro nadaram
<vahid> SterNiX: debian daram
<SterNiX> ono daram
<SterNiX> donbale bsd'sh migardam :(
<vahid> aslan hamchin chizi hast?
<SterNiX> are
<SterNiX> vahid♪ f52b0821c910508ad0800a0e0d3cf6a1a938b3b6
<SterNiX> vahid♪ in hash ro search kon
<vahid> SterNiX: chizi nadad
<SterNiX> ye +torrent hamrash bezan vahid
<princef> salam
<psycell> salam
<princef> مقاله یا توتوریال کامل در مورد شل اسکریپت ؟
<davod> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> salam davod
<davod> salam aqa yahoo messenger ba supporte webo ina vase ubuntu has?
<idin_shafei_nia> davod; manzoooret webcame ?
<davod> are
<idin_shafei_nia> davod; GYachI
<davod> mersi
<idin_shafei_nia> davod; khahesh
<Mohamad> salam
<Mohamad> dastrase be poshehaye shabake chejore hastesh
<somaye> hi every body
<somaye> man ye ja khundam ye narm afzare azad mitune tahte 2 lisense montasher she
<somaye> masalan GPL o BSD
<somaye> GPL mige hatman source bayad montashe she
<somaye> BSD mige mitune ham nashe
<somaye> khob inja BSD kafie die
<somaye> har ki khast montasher mikone
<somaye> har ki nakhast nemikoe
<somaye> falsafeye in 2 lisense budan chie
<somaye> kasi nazari nadare?
<everplays> somaye, GPL strong copyleft-e, yani elzaman chizi ke bar asas-e GPL-e bayad azad bemoone
<everplays> ama ba license-e BSD, mishe ye barname ke alaan azad (opensource) hast ro estefade koni va source ro montasher nakoni
<everplays> inam mojavez-e azad hast, ama copyleft nist
<somaye> everplays: ok
<somaye> everplays: hala age ye narm afzar tahte har doye in lisense ha montasher she chi?
<everplays> har kodoomo ke doost dashte bashi entekhab mikoni :) va albate be baghie library-a ke estefade mikoni ham tavajoh koni, age az ye library estefade mikoni ke ba GPL compatible nist inja nemitooni code-et ro bar asas-e GPL montasher koni
<everplays> ama BSD ba hich library/license moshkeli nadare rahat ba har chizi mitooni estefade konish
<everplays> GPL ba BSD ham compatible-e, yani age app-e asli / library-a ke estefade mikoni GPL bashe, mitooni ye library/app-e BSD-e dige ro behesh vasl koni
<somaye> everplays: tnx alot
<somaye> :)
<HONARSKY> سلام
<HONARSKY> کسی اینجا هست ؟
<fzerorubigd> به خدا یکی دیگه بیاد بپرسه کسی اینجا هست، سرمو میکوبم به دیوار!! خوب سوال داری بپرس دیگه :))
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hehe :D haji ina ro vel kon, ta key hasti ye sohb@i rajebe ghazaye ke ye sohb@e koochik kardim bokonim?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: از نیم ساعت دیگه تا بوق سگ :)) الان باید برم ظرف بشورم :))
<everplays> lol, ok
<everplays> fzerorubigd, har vaght oomadi ping kon dude
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<everplays> fzerorubigd, /msg ?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ok
<Mohamad> salam
<Mohamad> amuzesh kamel rahandaze ubuntu servero koja ger beyaram
<princef> MOhamad,salam
<Mohamad> rahandaze dhcp
<Mohamad> web proxy
<Mohamad> cach server
<SterNiX> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/btpzdoo
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ be in linka moraje kon
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, jadidan zadi too kare tinyurl :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ye script daram akhe azash
<SterNiX> kheili bahale
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ye soale riazi daram , chizi yadete az log ?
<SterNiX> to terminal midam tinyurl "the_long_url_"
<SterNiX> bad kotahesh mikone
<SterNiX> age mikhay bedamesh behet
<SterNiX> ?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are chera ke na :D
<idin_shafei_nia> merci SterNiX
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man be barghiya omran komake riyazi konam
<SterNiX> hardafe migi riyazi man yade mohandesi miyofam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, yadete chejoori log ro hesab mikardim ? masalan log(5) roo base 10 !!
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> mizadi
<SterNiX> 5 bad log
<SterNiX> ro mashin hesab
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, bedoone mashin hesab azizam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, javabesho midoonam , wali ravashe halesho yadam nist
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia google
<idin_shafei_nia> ye tinyurl bede SterNiX :D
<SterNiX> w8
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ http://paste.debian.net/148907/
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, merciiiiii
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ dotn forget to donate
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, =))
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ravashe hale log ro yadete ??
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/bqfa2uz
<Mohamad> s
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/z7k99
<Mohamad> behtaren linux server che hastesh?
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/28rdvsh
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/cmwggpl
<SterNiX> onike be dorosti tanzime shode bashe Mohamad
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ didi?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are didam too answer.yahoo.com ravashe halesho gofte wali dar morede 5 eshtebah mishe
<Mohamad> har toze bashe pas farghi nadare faghat config dorost bashe ster nex
<SterNiX> are Mohamad
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, toosh log(5) ham dasht wali faghat hads zade :D
<SterNiX> alan debian server darim
<SterNiX> centos darim
<SterNiX> ubuntu darim
<Mohamad> <SterNiX>;ubuntu server daram
<SterNiX> opensuse, redhat, fedora, slackware
<Mohamad> <SterNiX> pas ine ke megan estable hast yane che?
<SterNiX> stable boodan yano paydar boodan Mohamad
<SterNiX> yani inke hofreye amniyati nadare, va system kamtar crash mikone
<Mohamad> <SterNiX>az inaye ke nam borden kodom behtare
<SterNiX> hardkodom ke ra dast tare
<Mohamad> <SterNiX>manzoram ine ke toye bazar kodom beshtar estefade meshe
<SterNiX> osol yekiye
<SterNiX> ziyad baham farghi ndaran Mohamad
<Mohamad> <SterNiX>mer30 babat rahnamayeton
<Mohamad> <SterNiX>chanta soal darammetonam beporsam
<SterNiX> !ask | Mohamad
<lubotu3> Mohamad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mohamad> mekham ye server internet rahandaze konam
<Mohamad> ke betone cache server bashe
<Mohamad> web proxy bashe
<Mohamad> dhcp bashe
<Mohamad> bayad chekar konam
<SterNiX> 3ta server motafavet mikhay vase inkar
<Mohamad> na
<Mohamad> hamash roye yeke bashe
<Mohamad> download clinetamo mahdod konam
<SterNiX> server age vase ye ja motabar mikhay keshesh nadare
<Mohamad> site haye ke meram mahdodo konam
<Mohamad> manzoret az keshesh cheye?
<Mohamad> yani javab namede
<SterNiX> are Mohamad
<Mohamad> alan yeke darem ke ye bande khodaye baramon rah andaze karde
<Mohamad> khob javab mede
<Mohamad> aghaye honarmand
<Mohamad> rah andazesh karde
<Mohamad> .......!
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/lcxs3a
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/cvzr9hu
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/4jom3bt
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/2sdrh
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ http://tinyurl.com/czkdcfm
<Mohamad> mer30
<Mohamad> SterNiX   : man ba ubuntu besmela ghoftam
<Mohamad> omidvaram ke betonam rah andazesh konam
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ to server az mohite graphicki khabari nist
<Mohamad> medonam
<Mohamad> hamashon nadaram?
<SterNiX> na Mohamad nadaran
<SterNiX> niyazi nist
<SterNiX> ham inke ja va hafeze ziyad eshghal mikone
<Mohamad> matni beshtar hal mede
<SterNiX> ham az nazare amniyati moshkel saze
<Mohamad> ok
<Mohamad> SterNiX : emshab az shoma chezaye zeyade yad gereftam mer30 0stad
<SterNiX> be man nago ostad Mohamad
<SterNiX> va khahesh mikonam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, shoma ostade ma hasti :D
<Mohamad> na baba shoma koja ma koja
<SterNiX> fosh midama age kesi be man bege ostad
<SterNiX> asab nadaram
<Mohamad> raste ye manbe khob vase amuzehs kojas
<Mohamad> umuzesh server manzorame
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ google
<SterNiX> va serie video haye linuxcbt
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ ba torrent kar mikone?
<Mohamad> torrent?
<Mohamad> linuxcbt?
<SterNiX> are bittorrent
<Mohamad> na
<SterNiX> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ tinyurl ro mitoni to xchat ham ejra koniya midonesti :D
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, khastam alan azet mikhastam beporsam alan taze scriptesho rah andakhtam
<Mohamad> ubuntu bar paye debyan chande/
<SterNiX> bar paye on nist dige Mohamad
<SterNiX> az on gerfte shode vali dige code hash baham yeki nistan
<Mohamad> ok
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ono beriz to ye folder to ~/scripts masalan
<SterNiX> bad chmode +x kon
<Mohamad> toye site linuxcbt kodom ghesmat amuzesh haye ubuntu server hastan
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mano daste kam gereftiiiaaa :D nasbesh kardam
<SterNiX> bad ln -s /path/to/script/tinyurl /usr/bin
<Mohamad> toye site linuxcbt kodom ghesmat amuzesh haye ubuntu server hastan
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ linuxcbt pooliye sitesh
<SterNiX> begard peyda kon
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ to xchat bezan /exec tinyurl site
<SterNiX> vasat kotahes mikone
<Mohamad> kare in dastor chet chmode +x
<Mohamad> ?
<SterNiX> Mohamad♪ bezan man chmod
<SterNiX> behet mige
<princef> mojaveze ejra
<SterNiX> emshab kheili sarde khad bood
<Mohamad> SterNiX,,princef   :mer30 babat tamam rahnamayeton
<Mohamad> bye
<SterNiX> khahehs mikonam
<SterNiX> bedroud
<princef> bye
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; hasti ya rafti bekhabiii ???
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; salam bebakhshid dc shodam , aghaa in scripte ro man chmod kardamo baadesh sh script.sh ro too terminal zadamo nasb shod
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ inke nasbi nist ke
<SterNiX> ino hardafe bayad seda koni
<SterNiX> aslan pasvand .sh nemikhad
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, jeddi , yaani zaye shodam :_S
<idin_shafei_nia> :-S
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ behet ke goftam ke gosh nadadi
<SterNiX> chmod +x kon
<SterNiX> bad beriz to ~/scripts
<SterNiX> bad ln -s kon be /usr/bin
<SterNiX> esmesho ham bezar tinyurl
<idin_shafei_nia> ye folder dorost kardam too scripts , baad oon script ro ke dadi , format nazaram , .sh nemikhad ???
<idin_shafei_nia> baadesh ln -s /path/to/scripts/tinyurl /usr/bin injooori ???
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, az zogho shogh eshtebah neweshtam :D ye folder dorost kardam too home be esme scripts
<SterNiX> dorste
<SterNiX> bad bezan ln -s /home/idin/scripts/tinyurl /usr/bin/
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, yaaani in code haro bezanam too gedit baaadesh faghat save konam , formatesho kari nadshte basham ?
<SterNiX> na in kod hareo bayad to terminal bezani
<SterNiX> be khode script kari nadashte bash
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, in terminalesho fahmidam , oon texta ro ke dadiii , bezanam too gedit , oono manzoorame
<SterNiX> ona ke to pastebin behet dadam?
<idin_shafei_nia> are , mage nabayad ba formate .sh savesh konam ?
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> bedone pasvan save kon
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, anjamesh dadam halaaa bekham azesh estefade konam bayad bezanam tinyurl URL ?
<princef> lbye
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> age dorst zade bashi
<SterNiX> aval bezan where tinyurl
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, waghti mizanam tinyurl URL tinyurl: command not found mide !!!
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ln -s zadi?
<SterNiX> link kardi to /usr/bin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are too /usr/bin ham hastesh
<SterNiX> bezan whereis tinyurl
<SterNiX> bad bezan ls -lsa /usr/bin/tinyurl
<SterNiX> ba root bayad ln mikardi engar
<idin_shafei_nia> outpute whereis ==> tinyurl: /usr/bin/tinyurl
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are sudo kardam
<SterNiX> bezan ls -lsta /usr/bin/tinyurl
<SterNiX> bebin nemige broken
<SterNiX>  echo $PATH
<SterNiX> inam bezan
<idin_shafei_nia> lsa ya lsta SterNiX, ?
<SterNiX> ls -lsta
<SterNiX> lsta
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, outpute ls -lsta /usr/bin/tinyurl ==> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 30 Dec 12 00:45 /usr/bin/tinyurl -> /home/idin/scripts/tinyurl
<SterNiX> echo $PATH ro bezan
<SterNiX> bebin /usr/bin to pathet hast ya na
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, outpute echo $PATH ==> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/home/idin/.local/bin:/home/idin/bin
<SterNiX> hmm pas chera mige tinyurl not found
<SterNiX> |?!
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ bezan cat /usr/bin/tinyurl bad vasam pm kon khorjisho
<idin_shafei_nia> SteNiX; nemidoonam waallaaaa , shayad fahmide vouch & cert. nadaram :(
<SterNiX> are shayad idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ inam dorste
<SterNiX> bezan which tinyurl
<SterNiX> bad bezan tinyurl yahoo.com
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, outpute which ==> /usr/bin/which: no tinyurl in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/home/idin/.local/bin:/home/idin/bin)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, bazam tinyurl: command not found
<SterNiX> /usr/bin/tinyurl ino bezan idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; /usr/bin/tinyurl: command not found
<idin_shafei_nia> bezar .sh bezaram SterNiX, :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ wtf dare in :/
<SterNiX> fargh nadare
<SterNiX> ino bebin idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> whereis tinyurl
<SterNiX> tinyurl: /usr/bin/tinyurl
<SterNiX> ls -lsta /usr/bin/tinyurl
<SterNiX> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 Nov 11 04:03 /usr/bin/tinyurl -> /home/rndr/scripts/tinyurl
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ be .sh aslan nabayd rabti dashte bashe
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are motewajeh shodam , ooono mezah kardam :P
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, pas chera waseye man kar nemikone ??
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ shayad chon fedora hast
<SterNiX> hedayat nist
<SterNiX> vagarna azash miporsidam idin_shafei_nia :/
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, hedayat mage too IRC miad ???
<SterNiX> mage mishnasi hedayat ro idin_shafei_nia ?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mage manzooret hedayat vatankhah nist ???
<SterNiX> chera idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, too forume.fedoraproject.ir hastim dar khedmatesh :D
<SterNiX> aha ok idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> pas mishnasihs
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, man mishnasamesh wali fekr nakonam oon mano beshnase , chon too forume fedora kheyli kam harfam :D
<SterNiX> pesare kheili goliye idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> emrooz asr didamesh
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are kheyli doost daram az nazdik bebinamesh !!! kheyli mehraboone , khodesh 1 tane dare forume fedora ro micharkhoone
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, too IRC mishe ye channeli ro search kard ??
<SterNiX> yani chi idin_shafei_nia ?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, masalan ye channeli ro bekhay wali esme kamelesho balad nabashi baad bekhay donbale channelesh begardi , mishe be soorate command in karo kard ?
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> xchat to server list channels dare
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; merci gol pesar :*
<SterNiX> to jam bosam nakon idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> aslan kolan bosam nakon :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; az daste to :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, too jam ke mishe toro ping kard :D?
<SterNiX> !pong | idin_shafei_nia
<lubotu3> idin_shafei_nia: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, nist :(( channele morede nazare man nist :((
<SterNiX> chiye esmesh idin_shafei_nia ?
<SterNiX> to netplit.de ham mitoni search koni engar idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, donbale # luge khuzestan migardam , baad ye channeli ro ke toosh hastam search kardam peydash nakard
<SterNiX> khob shayad nist aslan hamchin chizi idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, #fedorafans ro toosh hastam & toosh ham chat kardam , channele fedorafans.com hastesh , alan searchesh kardam naboodesh !!
<SterNiX> khob age nabodesh yani kesi tosh nist shayad
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, yaaani man hesab nistam !!! chera harja miram mifahme cert. nadaram :((
<SterNiX> khob idin_shafei_nia vaghti search mikardi zadi hadegha 5ta
<SterNiX> dobare serach kon ba hade aghal 1
<idin_shafei_nia> Ster
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; are kardamesh 1 bazam hichi
<SterNiX> hmm
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ye download list zadam dorost shod
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, channele luge khuzestan mage #khuzestan-lug nist ??????? in dark-sun hamoon ali ghanavatiane ??
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ nemidonam
<SterNiX> man esme afrade injaro nemidonam aslan
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ye soal :( room nemishe dige chizi az to beporsam :( ... waghti too gnome-shell right-click mikonam baad in window baz shode baazi waghta az kadre nautilus ya firefox mizane biroon , karish mishe kard ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ gnome-shell kar nakardam ta hala aslan
<SterNiX> sharmnade nemidonam aslan chi darei migi :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mercii :P
<SterNiX> :)
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, gnome 2.XX boodi are ? ya roo KDE boodi ?
<SterNiX> hishkodmom idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> xfce va lxde
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, oh pas kheyli zaye shodam :P LXDE ham kar kardam bahale :P
<SterNiX> e17 ro ham dost daram idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX; man ke az hamoon awal asheghe GNOME boodam :D alanam nemitoonam azesh del bekanam , az KDE khosham miad wali nemitoonam bahash kenar biam
<Sourena> hi
<idin_shafei_nia> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-03
<isolated> psydroid, salam agha ,,, khoobi ? mano yadet miad ?
<nima_> سلام من طراطی در لیبره آفیس ایمپرس را با چه فرمتی ذخیره کنم تا در مدرسه با سیستم ویندوز اجرا بشه؟؟ضایع نشییم!!
<isolated> nima_, پی دی اف :دی
<nima_> نه!! میخوایم اسلایدشو باشه!.
<isolated> خب گل پسر زمان ذخیره کردن فرمت پی پی تی اکس رو انتخاب کن !
<isolated> nima_, odf ham zakhire koni zamani ke office 2010 nasb dashte bashid moshkel saz nemishe
<isolated> psydroid, agha welcome :D khoobi ? hasti ?
<nima_> all format chii?
<isolated> all format mikhay save koni nima_ ?
<psydroid> salam isolated
<isolated> psydroid, salam dude ,,, shenakhti mano ?
<psydroid> khubam mersi, khubi?
<psydroid> are midunam ki hasti :D
<isolated> psydroid, pas afarin :D khoobi ? delam barat tang shode bood :D
<nima_> all format neshon nemide to windos madrese?
<isolated> psydroid, kheyli yadet kardam
<isolated> nima_, all format save kon moshkelet hal mishe
<isolated> :D
<nima_> mercii babate tozihatet.
<isolated> nima_, babaaa all format ke formate khassi nist :D age office 2010 dashte bashan odf save kon wali zamane save pptx bezan
<isolated> nima_, all format faghat formataro neshoonet mide :D
<psydroid> isolated, man khoshbakhtam ke bargashti :D
<psydroid> salam nima_
<isolated> psydroid, :D merci dude :D
<nima_> salam
<isolated> nima_, midooni office chand nasb daran ?
<nima_> <isolated> formate odf ke aslan nadare!!
<isolated> mage mishe ?????? odf male khode libreoffice !!!!!!!!
<nima_> na  vase bacham miakham fekr konam 2012  bashe
<isolated> nima_, save as ... baad zire all format ro negah koni daghighan liste odfaro neweshte ,,, pptx ro ham save koni ke male khode office ,,, faghat fontesho deghat kon
<nima_> aha doroste hast  ODF MONTAHA AVALESH BOODE
<nima_> KOLI LINUXO BE BACHAMOON TABLGH KARDIM!!  ZAYE NASHE KHOBE :))
<nima_> بازم پساس گذارم ازتون.
<isolated> 2ta rah dari ,,, 1- odf , agar office 2010 dashte bashan 2-formate pptx , ke male khode office FAGHAT FONTASHO DEGHAT KON , AZ FONTI ESTEFADE KON KE TOOYE WINDOWS HAM BASHE
<isolated> nima_, khahesh mikonam ^^^
<nima_> باشه بای.
<isolated> bye nima_
<KScorp> salam
<KScorp> mikham ye CD ro ba $dd copy konam
<KScorp> chetor inkaro konam?
<nima_> salam ke30 hast
<nima_> !
<nima_> ?
<isolated> nima_, soalet chiye ?
<isolated> mokhlese aghaye nixoeen ham hastimaaaaa :D
<nixoeen> isolated: :)
<isolated> khoob hasti aghaye nixoeen :D ?
<nixoeen> isolated: khoobam
<nixoeen> isolated: shoma khoobi?
<isolated> mano nemishnasi nixoeen wali bezar notice midam kiam nixoeen :D
<isolated> nixoeen, notice dadam :D
<isolated> khoondi ?
<nixoeen> isolated: vala alan 6 nafar daran be man message midan :))
<isolated> man ke message nadadam :D wali tyt :D notice dadam har moghe doost dashti bekhoonesh :D
<nixoeen> isolated: koja notice dadi?
<isolated> too freenode dige :| nixoeen
<isolated> bezar message midam :|
<nixoeen> isolated: hala shenakhtam :)
<isolated> nixoeen, ok :D chetori agha ?
<nixoeen> isolated: khoob, mesle hamishe :)
<isolated> khodaro shokr ke khoobi nixoeen jan
<nixoeen> isolated: shoma khoobi? Oza radife?
<isolated> chi begim walla ! ma ham majboorim begim khoobim nixoeen joon
<nixoeen> isolated: chera majboori?
<isolated> az nickname moshakhaste dige :P
<nixoeen> isolated: khob chera isolated shodi?
<isolated> walla long story ! nemikham sareto dard biaram :P
<isolated> chikara mikoni ? nixoeen
<nixoeen> isolated: alan daram roo yek seri Server kar mikonam
<isolated> mozahemet nemisham nixoeen jan , faghat khastam arze adab konam hamin
<nixoeen> isolated: lotf dari :)
<isolated> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-04
<safeith> من یک مشکل با stardic دارم - موقعی که گلاسوری ها را می ریزیم توی .stardic/dic و از خود stardic تنظیم می کنم بعد از باز و بستن دوباره stardic هیچ اثری از تنظیمات گلاسوری ها نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-05
<omega11> salam
<omega11> all
<omega11> kasi nist
<omega11> ?
<omega11> aloooooo
<omega11> ok
<omega11> bye
<omega11> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<omega11> alo
<ano> salam man 2 ta hard daram to yekish ubunu nasb kardam yekish windows 7 vali faghat winodows 7 load mishe kasi mitone komakam kone?
<btavakkoli> boozary: Hey man, vaghti zang mizani midoonam toyie chon shomarat ro daram :)
<centooos> salam, runlevel ondemand motevajeh nemisham chie??
<centooos> age kesi etelay dare mersi bege
<arash> salam kasi hast javab mano bede
<Majid> salam
<Majid> kasi hast
<Majid> ?
<Majid> Anyone is there?
<Majid> hiiii
<Majid> i have a question
<Majid> ye soal daram
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-06
<arash> kasi hast javab mano beda
<arash> moshkek dar nasb pyqt4
<mohammadrezazosh> nixoeen: salam .behtarin download manager baraye ubuntu chieh?
<mohammadrezazosh> behtarin download manager baraye ubuntu chieh?
<mohammadrezazosh> nixoeen:''       ''
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:::::: behtarin download manager baraye ubuntu chieh?
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza> nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh
<reza> behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh
<reza> nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<reza>  nixoeen :behtarin download manager dar ubuntu chieh?
<tux-world> salam
<sosha> salam bar hameh. yek download manager vase ubuntu mikham kodemeshon az hameh behtareh?
<sosha> nixoeen:  yek download manager vase ubuntu mikham kodemeshon az hameh behtareh?
<nixoeen> sosha: man Download Manager estefade nemikonam
<ramin> mikham ro virtualbox windows berizam nemitonam mishe komakam konin
<nixoeen> ramin: khob moshkeli chie?
<ramin> nemitonam ran konam
<ramin>  Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  Machine Interface:  IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<nixoeen> ramin: khob kodoom windows?
<nixoeen> ramin: koja error mide ?
<ramin> vaghti mikham estart konam
<ramin> on error balai miyad
<ramin>  Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  Machine Interface:  IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<ramin> ba in balai
<ramin> windows 7 mikham nasb konam tosh
<ramin> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine ra min. The virtual machine 'ra min' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
<ramin> erroramo khondin????????
<ramin> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine ra min. The virtual machine 'ra min' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  Machine Interface:  IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<ramin> man to virtual box be in errorai balai khordam kesi beman mitone konak kone????????????
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-07
<genjix> are any of you using bitcoin in iran?
<ali> ُسلام کسی هست جواب بده؟ سوالی داشتم مبتدی  :دی
<ali> کسی نیست؟
<ali> سلام عرض شد
<ali> akh eyeki j maro neimde?
<Guest3520> سلام
<Ra_> chetori fileo bebaram to virtulbox?
<intuxicated> Ra_, flash memory
<Ra_> na ro ubuntu hastam alan ye fili ro mikham bebaram onja copy konam
<intuxicated> Ra_, beriz to flash
<Ra_> mikham ye file az ubuntu be virtualbox bebaram chetori in karo azjam bedam benazareton?????????
<intuxicated> Ra_, baba daram migam beriz to flash koofti bad to virtualbox bekhoonesh !
<Ra_> ok
<Ra_> akhe windowso tosh taze run kardam flashamo nemishnase chikarkonam intuxicated?????????
<intuxicated> Ra_, farar kon dude !!! berizesh to CD age cd rom ham nemishnase shift delete kon bere !
<Ra_> rahe dighe nadare?
<intuxicated> Ra_, rah dige e soraq nadaram
<Ra_> agha kesiy midone chetori to virtualbox chetori ye fil bebarim akhe flashamo nemishnase taze rosh win rikhtam/?????????
<RA_> chetori filamo bebaram to virtualbox ???????
<RA_>  chetori filamo bebaram to virtualbox ???????
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-08
<linusek> چگونه می توان اوبونتو را نصب کرد
<safeith> linusek: cd را می زاری توی سی دی رام همسایه و بوت می کنی و می یایی روی تلوزیون خودتون نصی می کنید
<anoNxeRo> safeith, vaghean mishe in karo kard?
<KScorp> e
<ramin> chetori ye filiro az ubuntu be virtualbox bebaram?
<KScorp> ba felash
<KScorp> ramin, ba cd ya felash ya shabake kon
<ra> chetor ye fili ro az ubuntu bebaram to virtualbax???????
<ra> man virtualbox ro ubuntu nasb kardam bad ro viltuarbox windows nasb kardam hala mikham ye chanta file bebaram to windows nemidonam chikar bayad bokonam to windows na net daram na flashamo mishnase//?chikar konam benazareton???????????????
<ra> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso man ino nasb kardam to ubuntu vali baz to virtualbox na sd ro neshon mide na flasho chikar konam?????????????
<ra> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso man ino nasb kardam to ubuntu vali baz to virtualbox na sd ro neshon mide na flasho chikar konam?????????????
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-09
<rezaagha> salam
<rezaagha> chegooneh mishavad file ha deb narmafzar ha ra downlow kard
<nvk> bebakhshid ye soal dashtam too ubuntu ba che narm afzari mishe partition haye ntfs ro defrag kard ?
<KScorp> nvk : linux ehtiaj be defrag kardan nadare
<KScorp> defrag sarkhode :D
<KScorp> ahan, ntfs ha ro?
<nvk> are ntfs haro
<nvk> ye hdd 500 gb daram ke ntfs hast va niaz be defrag dare
<nvk> aya rahi hast ?
<KScorp> http://www.ehow.com/how_7209024_defragment-ntfs-linux.html
<KScorp> inja ro bekhoon, neveshte
<KScorp> dar haghighat bayad in dastooro bezani "sudo fsck -t ntfs --kerneldefrag /dev/sdX" ke bejaye X ehtemalan bayad 'a' bezari
<nvk> thx very much
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-03
<hddyad> kasi midone chetor mishe text mode installer ubuntu roo bala oovord?
<ariaieboy> slm
<omid> salam bar hame
<ar1> Edit >> Accounts
<Flying_Freak> سلام
<ar1> salam
<ar1> -j #isfahanlog
<ar1>  /j #isfahanlog
<ar1>  /j #isfahanlug
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-04
<ar1> salam
<saeed> salam
<saeed> kasi nist
<sample-nick-name> salam
<amin_> salam
<amin_> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<amin_> من با دمای لبتابم مشکل دارم
<amin_> ممنونم میشم اگر کمکی کنید
<amin_> salam
<amin_> kasi hast vase komak?
<aminamin> سلام
<sina_> sg
<sina_> slam
<sina_> kasi hast???
<sina_> hamin alan nasb kardam
<sina_> ahang pakhsh nemikone erorr mide!!!!?????chikar konam???
<sina_> سلام
<sina_> ای بابا بلد نیستم
<sina_> یکی ی چیزی بگه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-05
<omix> salam
<omix> kasi nist?
<Babak> سلام. کسی با kerio کار کرده. من نصب کردم. اجرا هم کردم. ولی نمی‌دونم چجوری باید ازش استفاده کنم.
<Babak> یه سوال دیگه: من چجوری پسورد نایک نیم رو بازیابی کنم. پیورد یادم رفته؟
<BabakT> من دوباره اومدم. با BabakT.
<BabakT> دوتا سوالم پابرجاست: استفاده از kerio و بازیابی گذرواژه‌ی نام کاربری IRC
<BabakT> What do I do if I forget my password?     If you forget your password, but still have access to the email account     that is associated with the IRC account, staff can send a password reset     email. Simply ask in #freenode or PM a staff member to have the email     sent.
<BabakT> دوستان اینجا کسی هست که stuff  باشه؟
<saaber> stuff inja fekr nakonam
<saaber> yani be inja marboot nemishe fekr mikonam
<BabakT> پس کجا باید برم. نوی خود freenode  هم رفتم ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
<saaber> BabakT: tooye #freenode porsidi chizi nagoftan?
<BabakT> گفتن من نفهمیدم. این رو گفتن:(۲۰:۵۰:۳۸) ChanServ: (notice) [#freenode] Welcome to #freenode. All network staff are voiced in here, but may not always be around - type /stats p to get a list of on call staff. Others may be hiding so do feel free to ping and /msg us at will! Also please read the channel guidelines at http://freenode.net/poundfreenode.shtml - thanks.
<saaber> in welcomesh hast, yani mohem nist, tooye channel begoo : I forget my password, what do i do? pls
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-06
<marandi> سلام , بچه ها من میخوام ۱۳.۱۰ رو روی پی سی ام نصب کنم که خیلی داغونه بعد نمیتونم که با سی دی یا فلش ران کنم با grml منوی گراب رو تغییر دادم که از روی iso بوت کنه ولی خوب موقع نصب میگه که هاردت mount e و نمیتونه نصب کنه ... نظری ندارید ؟
<Guest65723> salam doostan man Ubuntu ro kenare XP nasb kardam va ta emrooz moshkeli nabood vali emrooz ke system ro roshan kardam dige ubuntu bala namiad va system restart mishe . mishe komak konid ?
<foo_> salam doostan man Ubuntu ro kenare XP nasb kardam va ta emrooz moshkeli nabood vali emrooz ke system ro roshan kardam dige ubuntu bala namiad va system restart mishe . mishe komak konid ?
<mokhi> salam doostan ubuntu ye man ke kenare xp ba wubi nasb kardam bala nemiad, va faghat reboot mikone. mishe begid chetor fixesh konam
<korush> کسی هست در مورد نصب نرم افزار کمک کنه
<BabakT> sg NickServ SETPASS BabakT xlunbvwhxcij ba40ba66k
<BabakT> naaaaaaaa
<BabakT> clearall
<BabakT> سلام. کسی kerio کار کرده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-08
<morteza> salam
<morteza> dostan bande etelaat kameli az linus nadaram
<morteza> ama baz az ye tahghigh jozi centos ro entekhab kardam
<morteza> shoma che nazari darid
<beni> kasi hast
<beni> ?
<BabakT> سلام.جانم؟
<BabakT> همین؟ می‌خواستی بدونی کسی هست یا نه؟
<BabakT> کسی با نرم‌افزار  keytouch کار کرده؟
<BabakT> یکی نیست سوال بپرسه من جواب بدم.
<BabakT> سلام. کسی هست جواب بده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-01
<Mask> سلام دوستان
<Mask> کسی از اقای مزارعی اطلاعی نداره
<vvaahhiidd> salam
<vvaahhiidd> kasi dar mored open vswitch mitoone komakam kone?
<MasterPiece> vvaahhiidd, Hello, Whats your problem?!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-02
<ehsan58> salam
<ehsan58> ostadane aziz
<ehsan58> kasi hozor dare?
<babak_> سلام
<babak_> یه سوال درباره فری بی اس دی دارم
<babak_> چرا تو فایل /usr/share/examples/kld/syscall/module/syscall
<babak_> آرگومان ترد هم وجود داره به عنوان ورودی تابع
<babak_> ؟
<babak_> struct thread *td
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-03
<bluesky> ba salam
<bluesky> chetor mishe network-manager ro dar zaman startup automatic faal kard?
<bluesky> ghablan dorost bud vali bad az tanzime ye narmafzar dg bayad dasti start konam
<milad283> سلام دوستان
<milad283> من یه مشکلی داشتم. می خواستم بدونم می تونید کمکم کنید؟
<milad283> از اوبونتو 14.10 استقاده می کنم .... مشکل با نور صفحه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-04
<Azitrex> royaflash, salam cheturi?
<royaflash> salam dost bozorgvaram
<royaflash> @Azitrrrex: chetiri aziz
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-05
<ka572> hi. I want to ask, do you know what program can I install that let me to choose between windows system and linux system? I have Debian and then I had windows installd.
<MasterPiece> ka572, Hi, don't speak English anymore! Since your En Level is not good :)
<ka572> I want some other program that Grub. wheil for Grub, I should again Debian install
<MasterPiece> ka572, با یک دیسک لایو بوت کنین و بعد با برنامه
<MasterPiece> boot repair
<MasterPiece> تنظیمات مربوطه رو تعمیر کنین
<ka572> ممنون. نمیدانستم که می توانم راحت فارسی گفتگو کنم
<MasterPiece> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MasterPiece> http://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<MasterPiece> ka572, خواهش میکنم :)
<ka572> لطفا بگو که این لایو بوت رو از کجا بدست بیاروم؟
<MasterPiece> با همون دیسکی که نصب کردین میتونین لایو بوت کنین
<ka572> ممنون
<MasterPiece> خواهش میکنم :)
<ka572> باسلام دوباره
<ka572> من پیشتر هم گفتم که کامپیوترم دو سیستم ویندوز و دبیان (لینوکس) را دارد. اما برنامه گروب از کار افتاده است. اگر بدون نصب دوباره دبیان بخواهم این برنامه را نصب کنم چه باید بکنم؟
<ka572> من یکبار با لایو بوت اقدام کردم نتیجه نگرفتم
<ka572> الان هم در مینی کوبنتو هستم
<ka572> البته این نسخه دسکتاپ است
<ka572> من پیشتر سرور دبیان را نصب کرده ام
<ka572> چون نیاز دارم برای سایت سازی استفاده می کنم
<ka572> البته در لینوکس من جدید هستم
<ka572> آیا کسی می تواند به من کمک کند؟ خیلی ممنون میشوم
<ka572> با سلام دوباره. من از لایو بوت استفاده کردم اما امکان مشخصی را نداد. مقداری با نصب کننده جلو رفتم اما نمی خواستم همه چیز را دوباره نصب کنم
<ka572> چون کارهایی که کردم ممکن است از بین برود
<ka572> توانستم کارهای انجام داده ام را منتقل کنم
<JavadAfzalan> hi all
<MasterPiece> JavadAfzalan, Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-06
<javad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-07
<Gsedigh> salam bar ubuntu karan aziz
<Gsedigh> kasi hast alan ye komaki be man bekoneh?
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, salam
<MasterPiece> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<MasterPiece> befarmayeen :)
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: salam; baleh in irc behaviur ke meighid dorosteh
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: shoma dastresi be googlecode darid?
<MasterPiece> Gsedigh, bale, vali in che rabti be ubuntu dare?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: mekhastam zahmateton bedam agheh mitonid ye copy az in "hg clone http://dactyl.googlecode.com/hg/ dactyl" be man bedid lotfan
<Gsedigh> roi github basheh ke khali ali misheh
<MasterPiece> https behet bedam karet rah miofte ?
<Gsedigh> MasterPiece: zip ham bedid moshkel nadare. harjor salah midonid
<MasterPiece> https proxy behet bedam karet rah miofte ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-01
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> ashkan: iraj سلام
<ali_> راجع به uefi اطلاعات دارید؟
<ali_> سلام - کسی هست که با uefi آشنایی داشته باشه؟
<MasterPiece> ali_, salam
<MasterPiece> ali_, bale
<MasterPiece> !ask | ali_
<lubotu3> ali_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MasterPiece> !patient | ali_
<ali_> MasterPiece: man in ro daram
<MasterPiece> !wait | ali_
<lubotu3> ali_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MasterPiece> ali_, chio?
<ali_> http://www.touchmate.net/Product/rvdsfpid/tm-mid702w-425
<ali_> MasterPiece: mikham ubuntu ro boot konam
<ali_> MasterPiece: har che migardam chizi peyda namikonam ke begam az roo flash boot kone
<MasterPiece> ali_, pishnahad mikonam dastesh nazani
<MasterPiece> ali_, chon joz'eh support shode haye ubuntu nist engar
<MasterPiece> ali_, in yani age sadame ei be system et khord khodet bayad dorostesh koni
<ali_> MasterPiece: sadame yani chi?
<MasterPiece> hamchenin ehtemale 99% kheyli az driver haye Ubuntu Touch roosh kar nemikone
<MasterPiece> ali_, yani masalan joori beshe ke majboor beshi bendazish door :D
<ali_> MasterPiece: khob ye masale dige ham hast ke vaqti nashe ba flash boot kard - che tor bayad windows 'esh ro avaz kard
<ali_> MasterPiece: in ham khodesh dastani hast
<MasterPiece> ali_, aha, in dige ye masaleye kamelan motefavete! :D
<MasterPiece> ali_, boro to #windows ei
<MasterPiece> forum haro search kon
<MasterPiece> ina
<MasterPiece> chon mamoolan inja hishki be soalate windows ei pasokh nemide
<ali_> MasterPiece: harf sare win ya ubuntu nist
<ali_> harf sadre ine ke gozinei baraye boot az roo flash nadare
<ali_> * ya nadare ya peyda namishe
<MasterPiece> ali_, tarkibi az key haye, "Power + Low" ro begir vaghti dare roshan mishe
<ali_> to tanzimat mitoonam beram
<ali_> tanzimate uefi
<ali_> ba zadan f2
<ali_> ama boot flash nadare
<ali_> MasterPiece: ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتی
<ali_> MasterPiece: خدانگهدار
<m0sen> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-02
<nikneym> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior 404 Not Found!!
<jali_> help
<MiladSD> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-03
<Arash> سلام
<Arash> روز بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-04
<frgh-kz> طبق معمول اینجا هیچ کس نیست
<frgh-kz> :(
<frgh-kz> ای بابا هر بار که میام اینجا هیچکی نیست.
<frgh-kz> :(
<frgh-kz> الآن من چیکار کنم اینجا؟!
<frgh-kz> شکلک در بیارم؟!
<frgh-kz> فحش بدم؟!
<frgh-kz> >:(
<farsmd> hi
<farsmd> salam
<milade67> سلام من تازه دارم از این کانال استفاده می کنم این همه فقط برای تست هست
<milade67> سلام بر همه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-05
<atom_> hi
<Vahid> alo
<Vahid> kasi hast aya?
<Vahid> 123
<Vahid> :|
 * Vahid slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Vahid slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
<Vahid> سلام
<iraj> Vahid, soaleto bepors
<iraj> :) چقدر ملت تحملشون کم شدم
<iraj> *شده
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-06
<ali_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-05
<ESG> salam
<ESG> بهترین توضیع لینوکس  بنظرتون چیه ؟
<black> hi
<black> :D
<seyyedali14> join
<Arash> سلام بر همه ، یک سوال خیلی مبتدی داشتم
<Arash> برای فشرده سازی فایل‌ها و فولدر‌های داخل یک فولدر از چه کامندی باید استفاده کرد
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-06
<sobhan> salam
<sobhan> kasi hast inja ?
<Guest5957> soal mohem daram
<Guest5957> Hello ....
<Guest5957> alo ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-08
<reza> با سلام.گراب به چه علتایی میتونه خراب شه؟
<drager> hi
<drager> kasi hast komakam kkone
<reza> با سلام
<reza> یه مشکلی توی اوبونتو برام پیش اومد میخواستم اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید
<reza> داشتم با یونیتی توپیک کار میکردم یه لحظه لانچر و تسکبارم ناپدید شد و مجبور شدم ریست کنم.
<reza> دلیلش میتونه چی باشه.ممنون میشم لطف کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-09
<sinusx> سلام
<sinusx> الوو
<sinusx> کانال خسته
<sinusx> hala
<kiarash> سلام دوستان
<kiarash> من تازه کارم و با وصل شدن به وای فای خونه مشکل دارم
<kiarash> البته چک کردم فقط با مودم خونه مشکل دارم
<kiarash> ping 192.168.1.1
<kiarash> هم زدم ولی جوابی بر نمیگردونه
<kiarash> راهنمایی میکنید لطفا؟
<kiarash> کارت شبکه هم نصبه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-10
<hosseindotb> سلام
<hosseindotb> آخرین باری که به سایت ابونتوسر زدم یکی دو سال پیش بود ، امکانات خوبیه !!! براوو
#ubuntu-ir 2016-12-11
<jserver> hi
<jserver> exit
<shangul> wow
<shangul> daniel is here
<shangul> the boss!
<moha> Why not
<shangul> well when there is telegram, no one comes here!
<shangul> anyway it's fine that they sometimes come here!
<moha> According to my personal experience, Telegram does not substitute IRC channels. Serious Ubuntu users tend to hang out on IRC channels rather that using a closed and proprietary system.
<shangul> moha, all right(but client of telegram is open source, isn't it?)
<moha> shangul: You're absolutely right.
<moha> Also, Telegram is insecure by default. It lacks End-to-End encryption that major players like WhatsApp are providing.
<shangul> moha, no idea because i never used telegram, but connection of IRC is not encrypted by default too!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-04
<ramin> سلام
<ramin> آیا میشه از زوبونتو 17.10 به 18.04 آپگرید کرد؟
<behdad222> 18.04 هنوز نیومده‌ها
<behdad222> چرا می‌خوای آپدیت کنی؟
<ramin> مگه قرار نبود نوامبر بیاد؟
<behdad222> 18.04 اسمش روشه
<behdad222> یعنی ماه چهارم سال ۲۰۱۸
<ramin> دلیل خاصی برای آپدیت ندارم. همینجوری . میخواستم بدونم.
<behdad222> الان احتمالا نسخه بتاش اومده ولی چند ماهی هنوز تا نسخه استیبل اومده
<danialbehzadi> بله، می‌شه
<ramin> تشکر
<ramin> در ضمن آیا میز کار kde
<ramin> برای سیستمی با رم 4
<ramin> و گرافیک آنبورد تا 1 گیگ
<behdad222> دقیق نمیدونم ولی نباید مشکلی باشه
<ramin> و پردازنده اینتل 4400 دو هسته ای
<ramin> مناسبه؟
<ramin> آها ممنون
<dguxs> salam
<ramin> salam
<ramin> bebakhshid finglish type mikonam
<ramin> man moge nasb kubunto moshkel daram
<ramin> moge nasb  350 gig faza daram neshon nemide
<ramin> win10 ham ro system nasbeh
<Ramin> سلام دوستان. من کوبونتو رو نصب کردم اما متاسفانه زبان فارسی تو قسمت کیبورد نداره
<Ramin> چیکار کنم
<Ramin> کسی نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-05
<root-ali> سلام
<ramin> سلام
<ramin> وقت بخیر دوستان. ابونتو رو نصب کردم اما فونت فارسیش خیلی ضایعه هست
<ramin> میتونید راهنمایم کنید تا درستش کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-06
<ramin> سلام
<ramin> کسی هست
<ramin> ؟
<hakim> test
<hakim> salam
<hakim> help
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-07
<amin_> salam doostan ye moskely dar rah andazie android studio daram mishe komakam konid?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-12-08
<mehrab> Hi
<mehrab> Kasi Has ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-05
<her0_> درود
<her0_> <p> dorood :| </p>
<her0_> javab bedin kiria
<her0_> doroood :|
<her0_> ey baaa :|
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-06
<looji> سلام
<looji> کسی هست؟
<looji> توی فروم مشکل خاصی پیش اومده؟
<looji> هر صفحه ای میخوام برم نمیره
#ubuntu-ir 2018-12-07
<Mohsen_> test
<FESD> FONT UBUNTU RA BARA ANDROID DARID
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-02
<kiwi_41> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-03
<mehdimj> سلام بچه ها ، من رو سرور اوبونتویی ام csf
<mehdimj> دارم
<mehdimj> استفاده همزمان
<mehdimj> fail2ban
<mehdimj> مشکلی نداره؟
<haghighi> سلام
<haghighi> نه مشکلی نداره، می‌تونی استفاده کنی. البته اگر آی‌دی‌اس دیگه‌ای داری، همونو ازش استفاده کن
<haghighi> mehdimj: اسمش یادم اومد. منظورم LFD بود. اگر ازش استفاده می‌کنی، همون رو کانفیگ کن
<mehdimj> نه همینه، ممنون. به غیر از این ها
<mehdimj> یعنی تغییر پورت ها و توجه به دادن مجوز ها به کاربرام
<mehdimj> اقدامات امنیتی دیگه ای هم هست که بخواهم انجام بدم
<mehdimj> البته به غیر از اس‌ای لینوکس و اپ آرمر اوبونتو
<haghighi> نمی‌دونم وضعیت چیه و کاربران کیا هستند. روش‌های زیادی هست، از دسترسی بیرون گرفته تا خود دسترسی‌های داخلی (نظر روت‌کیت‌ها و ویروس‌ها) . در مورد هاردنینگ سرور‌ها تو وب جستجو کنی چیزای زیادی پیدا می‌کنی. بعدشم باید بری سراغ
<haghighi> سرویس‌هایی که روی سرور نصب داری و  ...
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-06
<ab89> salam
<ab89> chetor mitonam wine-4.0 ro nasb konam?
<ab89> ?????
#ubuntu-ir 2019-12-08
<seyedali> سلام
